# We are off



## aldra

Well we are off toScotland soon
Me Albert, tuggy, little Ellie and Shadow
We stayed here in our house for a week
I loved him
Shadow loved Ellie 
And it went so well

So we are off together for 
a few weeks

If all goes well and shadow doesn't eat Ellie 

And Ellie doesn't attack shadow, a foisty little Madame

And tuggy and Albert don't drown on his boat

We are going to attempt the continent
In sept

Health issues permitting

I'm really looking forward to it

Aldra


----------



## listerdiesel

Good on you!

Tuggers can keep an eye on Albert to give you a break (and keep Tuggers out of mischief  )

Peter


----------



## dghr272

I'm sure you will all have a ball, you deserve it.

Keep Albert and Tuggy busy and that should keep them out of trouble........... maybe not.

Oh, in case Geoff didn't mention it, he's watching his weight, so no pies 

Enjoy
Terry


----------



## aldra

Ah well
For those of you who don't know tuggy

He is a gentle love

A wise guy who is well versed in so many things

A clown we all love

A total idiot

But an idiot Im so pleased to know

He is our friend

But he will probably drown on our holiday with his new boat

However Shadow 

TheMHF Hound from hell is on stand by

He will rescue Ellie first

Well love will out

Alra


----------



## Christine600

Perfect! Have loads and loads of fun!


----------



## rowley

Have a great time and a safe journey.


----------



## barryd

Oh yeah! You lot just go away without me then! No, its too late now, I know when Im not wanted. That Tugboat is nothing but trouble you know. You need someone like me to keep him under control. He will lead you astray and no mistake. You need someone sensible to make up the party.


----------



## rayrecrok

We did the Scotland route 66 two weeks ago, now that is worth doing again a bit like Norway in the scenery.


ray.


----------



## Penquin

Brilliant, I am sure that you will all have a great time and will come back safely. we look forward to you being back in "Continental mode" and down this way - sooner, rather than later please..... (the weather is better )

Have a great time

Dave, Lesley and Bob.


----------



## tugboat

I can't wait to get Sandra on the back of my scoot with her arms wrapped tightly around my waist.

I hope she takes her leather mini-skirt and thigh boots.

Aah, I wish I'd had these thoughts last night!mopedsmile:


----------



## aldra

barryd said:


> Oh yeah! You lot just go away without me then! No, its too late now, I know when Im not wanted. That Tugboat is nothing but trouble you know. You need someone like me to keep him under control. He will lead you astray and no mistake. You need someone sensible to make up the party.


Stop moaning Barry,

you were invited to join us although with you and tuggy in one party it's a disaster waiting to happen

Still on offer though, just think, you Tuggy and a boat:surprise:

Sandra


----------



## tugboat

aldra said:


> Stop moaning Barry,
> 
> you were invited to join us although with you and tuggy in one party it's a disaster waiting to happen
> 
> Still on offer though,* just think, you Tuggy and a boat*:surprise:
> 
> Sandra


I feel the urge to smack my forehead at that thought. Barry needs his own boat so we can have races. And I don't want him bursting mine. Oh no.


----------



## rayrecrok

tugboat said:


> I can't wait to get Sandra on the back of my scoot with her arms wrapped tightly around my waist.
> 
> :


Snigger!... She would have to have arms like an Orangutan.:grin2::grin2::grin2:

ray.


----------



## tugboat

Oh, I say, there's no need for that.:tool: 

(At least I know the difference between a ship and a lump of rock, fnar fnar!)>


----------



## jo662

Have a great time in Scotland,and keep posting so we know what mischief you are all getting up too!>


----------



## Easyriders

Have a great time! Nice to see you posting again, Sandra, I was getting worried about you. Linda.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> Ah well
> For those of you who don't know tuggy
> 
> He is a gentle love
> 
> A wise guy who is well versed in so many things
> 
> A clown we all love
> 
> A total idiot
> 
> But an idiot Im so pleased to know
> 
> He is our friend
> 
> But he will probably drown on our holiday with his new boat
> 
> However Shadow
> 
> TheMHF Hound from hell is on stand by
> 
> He will rescue Ellie first
> 
> Well love will out
> 
> Alra


He do sound like a proper gent, I have soft spot for him too, or will have just a soon as my neighbour brings me shovel back.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bon voyage you lot


----------



## Suenliam

Thanks for the warning of your imminent arrival up here:wink2:
It's not too cold, but a bit overcast. Could you bring some sunshine please? It would help with the official boat launch. 
Just had a thought:surprise: Hope Shadow takes to the boat thingy - otherwise it could be disaster if he decides it is an enemy to be repelled:eeeeek:
Have a great time.
Sue


----------



## tugboat

Hmm, methinks I'd better rig a chicken launcher on the kayak. Off to the shed to plan to spin in ever-decreasing circles until I disappear up my own fundament.


----------



## Jamsieboy

rayrecrok said:


> We did the Scotland route 66 two weeks ago, now that is worth doing again a bit like Norway in the scenery.
> 
> ray.


Hey Ray
I take it that was the North Coast 500!
Can I ask how long you took on the trip.
Do you think it is as good as their website projects?
It seems to becoming very popular with bikers and Young Turks in sports cars!!
Jamsie


----------



## rayrecrok

Jamsieboy said:


> Hey Ray
> I take it that was the North Coast 500!
> Can I ask how long you took on the trip.
> Do you think it is as good as their website projects?
> It seems to becoming very popular with bikers and Young Turks in sports cars!!
> Jamsie


Up to Inverness via one night stop at Nairn at the side of the harbour, then to Dunnet Head overlooking the Orkneys along the top of Scotland then down the edge of the West coast as far as Ullapool, you can then cut across to the East back to Inverness.. We didn't cut across we carried on down to The Isle of Skye and down to Oban, then cut across to Northumberland to spend a couple of days on the car park at Beadnell Bay, then on home to near Hull..

Would I do it again even though most of the West Coast route is on single track with passing places, well we have a large tag axle Hymer and it was no bother, and yes I would do it again tomorrow especially the number of places you can stop for the night, we did it in 5 days steady away from Inverness and down the West coast as far as Ullapool..

If you go fishing take a rod, I didn't!, more the fool me:frown2:

It will not dissapoint:wink2:.

ray.


----------



## tugboat

Ray, what sort of fishing are you suggesting?

I carry an 8ft rod which is OK for float fishing off rocks and piers. At home I have a beachcaster (12ft I think)vthat I haven't used for 25 years and I've forgotten everything I ever knew about bottom fishing and the required tackle. I'd probably be hopeless at distance casting now anyway.

Do you think there will be opportunities for float fishing? I usually carry some salted down mackerel strip in the fridge.


----------



## aldra

Well ifyourgoing to sit for hours fishing

You had better bring back tea

I'll bring some frozen fish

Just in case

Tell Ellie not to worry, she can stay with shadow
And wait your return

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong

Ray

5 days!:surprise:

Did you think it was the Monte Carlo Rally or summat?

And when would you have time for fishing?

I would have taken between 5 weeks and 5 months.

It took us about 5 weeks from Edinburgh to Red Point and back.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> Ray, what sort of fishing are you suggesting?
> 
> I carry an 8ft rod which is OK for float fishing off rocks and piers. At home I have a beachcaster (12ft I think)vthat I haven't used for 25 years and I've forgotten everything I ever knew about bottom fishing and the required tackle. I'd probably be hopeless at distance casting now anyway.
> 
> Do you think there will be opportunities for float fishing? I usually carry some salted down mackerel strip in the fridge.


BOTTOM FIXING, is that a merchant navy thing then?


----------



## rayrecrok

nicholsong said:


> Ray
> 
> 5 days!:surprise:
> 
> Did you think it was the Monte Carlo Rally or summat?
> 
> And when would you have time for fishing?
> 
> I would have taken between 5 weeks and 5 months.
> 
> It took us about 5 weeks from Edinburgh to Red Point and back.
> 
> Geoff


Yer I know what you mean, we used to have a slow van like that!..

Geoff (Tuggers) it looked like there were loads of places to go for Sea Bass and lots of burns and lochs to catch trout, a spinning rod would be ok with a spinner for the Sea Bass, oh and a bag of worms for the trout in the fresh water stuff.

ray.


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> Ray, what sort of fishing are you suggesting?
> 
> I carry an 8ft rod which is OK for float fishing off rocks and piers. At home I have a beachcaster (12ft I think)vthat I haven't used for 25 years and I've forgotten everything I ever knew about bottom fishing and the required tackle. I'd probably be hopeless at distance casting now anyway.
> 
> Do you think there will be opportunities for float fishing? I usually carry some salted down mackerel strip in the fridge.


Dont be daft! Just get some sticks of dynamite and drop em off the side of that Kayak like Crocodile Dundee did. Instead of Crocodile Dundee we could call you Haddock Geoff or Tugboat BPollock.


----------



## Kaytutt

barryd said:


> Dont be daft! Just get some sticks of dynamite and drop em off the side of that Kayak like Crocodile Dundee did. Instead of Crocodile Dundee we could call you Haddock Geoff or Tugboat BPollock.


Or we can just call him an old trout :wink2:


----------



## tugboat

Sometimes, Kay, you get a bit over-familiar with me, you know? Just sayin'. Old trout, indeed.:kiss: (<- that's my trout pout!)


----------



## tugboat

Kev_n_Liz said:


> BOTTOM FIXING, is that a merchant navy thing then?


Yeah, we call it antifouling, just to confuse you landlubbers and put you off the scent. We can't have you lot finding out what we sailors really get up to out on the briny sea (cue the Pugwash theme music).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> Yeah, we call it antifouling, just to confuse you landlubbers and put you off the scent. We can't have you lot finding out what we sailors really get up to out on the briny sea (cue the Pugwash theme music).


My pleasure Tuggs > > >


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> Yeah, we call it antifouling, just to confuse you landlubbers and put you off the scent. We can't have you lot finding out what we sailors really get up to out on the briny sea (*cue the Pugwash theme music*).


Wahay!! I thought you would never ask!  Crapton Pugwash Live from Hank Towers

(Much better than Kevs version  )


----------



## dghr272

With all that water about Tuggs, Skinny Dipping might be the order of the day........... 

Although the term Chunky Dunk may be more appropriate


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

dghr272 said:


> With all that water about Tuggs, Skinny Dipping might be the order of the day...........


No offence intended to anyone, but isn't that an Oxymoron in this case ???


----------



## tugboat

Why are you lot so nasty to me? Huh? Huh? Consider yourselves all given a right good twatting, seeing as I can't reach you from here. 

I think I might put on my big white frock and have a major flounce. 

Figuratively speaking, of course, I don't really have a big white frock. I do have..........never you mind, mind yer own business.:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> Why are you lot so nasty to me? Huh? Huh? Consider yourselves all given a right good twatting, seeing as I can't reach you from here.
> 
> I think I might put on my big white frock and have a major flounce.
> 
> Figuratively speaking, of course, I don't really have a big white frock. I do have..........never you mind, mind yer own business.:grin2:


Sorry Geoffrey mate, I'll get Barry to give you a big cuddle seeing as you like him so much, a right old Bromance in there I reckon


----------



## aldra

Excuse me
This is my love 
So get lost all of you
So ok 

He won't usurp Albert
How could he

Albert is his trainer

I think he loves him more
But me

I just get all of a shiver when I think he'll be here soon

My lovely tuggy
And shadow is trembling waiting for Ellie 
Scotland

We are coming

Sandra


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> Why are you lot so nasty to me? Huh? Huh? Consider yourselves all given a right good twatting, seeing as I can't reach you from here.
> 
> I think I might put on my big white frock and have a major flounce.
> 
> Figuratively speaking, of course, I don't really have a big white frock. I do have..........never you mind, mind yer own business.:grin2:


----------



## aldra

So ok

Bring thefrock

I see myself in it

Could be a problem cooking a meal though

But I could have a lovely flounce

With you two on board

Ill need a flounce or two

Shadow, Ellie to me I need a reality check

Aldra


----------



## HermanHymer

I'm pushing off from Edinburgh for the 500 on 5 June. Hope there's still something left of it by then!!

Going to take a bit longer than speedy Ray. Due on Lewis by 19 June. 

I've booked ferry from Tarbert to Uig on 24 June as I have a short lead time to get to Gatwick, but is it necessary to pre-book Ullapool to Stornaway? I don't have a definite date in mind and booking online wants a date!

Keep us posted Tuggy and Sandra. What'ya doing then Barry, seeing Sandra's found another fish to fry?

PS Dis lekker to be back in Blighty


----------



## rayrecrok

The one thing I found, make sure you fill up with fuel at say Thurso as I did, as there are just a few places to get fuel on the west coast until you get to Ullapool, if you do a Google search there are a couple of places but they are further off the beaten track, the same goes for water if you are going to take your time, although I am sure the water coming off the mountains will be good to drink, you are going into the true wilds of Scotland and will have to be self sufficient, and don't expect a phone signal for most of the way, especially if you navigate with a phone app..

The distance might appear great along the top and down the West Coast, but in reality it is not that long a distance once you get past Dunnet Head down as far as Ullapool, and is easy covered even in one go if you want, once past Dunnet Head camp site I never saw another camp site, it is all wild camping to Ullapool.

And Viv you will be in the middle of Midge season and there will be millions of the little buggers at that time of the year..

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't recall not being able to get water over that way, signal is intermittent all over Scotland though, as for sat nav apps, there are plenty of off line ones to use, most are free too, Maps.me, CoPilot (free version) Waze etc


----------



## tugboat

rayrecrok said:


> The one thing I found, make sure you fill up with fuel at say Thurso as I did, as there are just a few places to get fuel on the west coast until you get to Ullapool, if you do a Google search there are a couple of places but they are further off the beaten track, the same goes for water if you are going to take your time, although I am sure the water coming off the mountains will be good to drink, you are going into the true wilds of Scotland and will have to be self sufficient, and don't expect a phone signal for most of the way, especially if you navigate with a phone app..
> 
> The distance might appear great along the top and down the West Coast, but in reality it is not that long a distance once you get past Dunnet Head down as far as Ullapool, and is easy covered even in one go if you want, once past Dunnet Head camp site I never saw another camp site, it is all wild camping to Ullapool.
> 
> *And Viv you will be in the middle of Midge season and there will be millions of the little buggers at that time of the year..
> *
> ray.


My thought exactly, when I read 'June'.

The outer islands may be OK, especially if it's windy, but I found Skye pretty bad even much earlier in the year.


----------



## rayrecrok

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I don't recall not being able to get water over that way, signal is intermittent all over Scotland though, as for sat nav apps, there are plenty of off line ones to use, most are free too, Maps.me, CoPilot (free version) Waze etc


Very interesting, Can you tell us exactly where you got your water down the wild West coast bit?..

ray.


----------



## nicholsong

rayrecrok said:


> Very interesting, Can you tell us exactly where you got your water down the wild West coast bit?..
> 
> ray.


We have not been north of Gairloch, but we found a good source of water was at fishing quays. The fishermen use a lot to clean catches and hose down. Of course we always asked permision and were never refused. What we took was a 'drop in the ocean' [ouch] compared with what they used.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

rayrecrok said:


> Very interesting, Can you tell us exactly where you got your water down the wild West coast bit?..
> 
> ray.


I got them from one of the wilding sites, quite a while ago, but I don't want to disclose where on an open forum as some are making it difficult to use, and the less who know the better.

But industrial estates are a good place, they sometimes have a tap for washing their vans, you should always ask of course, other places are cemeteries, but I won't use until I've asked, and even then taste the water first, flowers don't mind bad tasting water but I do  

Most of the ones we use are outside public toilets, so a two for one stop.


----------



## nicholsong

Kev_n_Liz said:


> * other places are cemeteries, but I won't use until I've asked, *.


Always ask the residents - they rarely refuse:wink2:


----------



## rayrecrok

The only thing I saw was the odd crofters house down the Wild West Coast, I suppose you could knock on a door and ask for water, I didn't see any harbours or cemeteries but there must be some small ones off the beaten track.. It just struck me as we travelled on that I was glad I had plenty of fuel and water on board which I got from a main Ford Garage in Thurso when I called in as one of my front dip headlights had shook itself to bits on the potholes on the way up to Scotland and they Kindly fixed it for me, £14.00 all in..

Pity there is no definite source to get water that we can rely on!. A quick look on google maps will show the infrequencies of civilisation which turn out to be at best half a dozen crofts and not a small village that you might think when you read a place name, where do the locals shop? we stocked up at an Aldi in Thurso before we set off as we didn't know how long we would be before we found somewhere else if we ran short... 

Just saying as I found it, I am sure others will have a better knowledge than I and can answer any question.

ray


----------



## suedew

Sandra, Albert, Tuggers, (cant remember how to spell your name) Shadow and Ellie have a whale of a time in Scotland. Just spent some time catching up on the forum, should really be sorting stuff out after our month away, but this is so much more enjoyable.
Hope weather is kind to you and the midgies stay away.
Sue


----------



## tugboat

Thanks, Sue, and all good wishes to you and John too. (I still haven't learned the banjo. Maybe I should take it on this trip and treat Sandra and Albert to some twanging. Might set the dogs off, though!)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We also use garages, but ask before buying Diesel or anything in the shop, most are used to MoHos you do get the odd one which refuses, I usaull wander in and say something like " do you mind if I top up (never say FILL UP, they do have to pay for water and an empty tank is about 1/2 cubic meter) my fresh water tank before we go into the shop" but do it right and it their loss, always fill up before going up into the hills, and ration it until you come back down, how many showers do you really need?

To be honest we're usually looking for water all the time, and suitable toilets where we can empty, we like out of the way places as you do get some odd looks carrying our little grey suitcases.

One place we fill up is at the back of a BT substation, it's behind a shop and there was nowhere else to park, "no problem" said Busby.


----------



## listerdiesel

We use Aquarolls, carry as much or as little as we need, and can usually find supermarket water for brew-ups.

Peter


----------



## aldra

Well tuggy

We are off into the wilds

No water, possibally

So it looks like wine and gin and tonic, baby wipes

I'm so sad

I was going teetotal

But stocking up the wine and the tonic and baby wipes

You are on gin supplies

We always carry carbonated water in vast amounts 

I never drink tap water

Thank goodness for air suspension

But I guess you will ingest plenty of loch water when you fall overboard so you will be fine

Sandra and albert


----------



## tugboat

Have you got any empty wine boxes, Sandra? I could decant all the gin into them, the bottles are going to be far too heavy, even with my new air assist. Afraid we might overload the ferries. Maybe I should ring CalMac and warn them we're coming? Make sure they don't put any trucks on our ferry.

Hopefully if I drink enough gin, it will kill the bugs in the loch water.

As for you going teetotal? I haven't seen any flying pigs lately.

I'm getting all excited at the prospect of being back with you two three again. I'm worried about the prospects for my waistline, though, but hopefully my personal trainer will have a fitness regime worked out ready.


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> Have you got any empty wine boxes, Sandra? I could decant all the gin into them, the bottles are going to be far too heavy, even with my new air assist. Afraid we might overload the ferries. Maybe I should ring CalMac and warn them we're coming? Make sure they don't put any trucks on our ferry.
> 
> Hopefully if I drink enough gin, it will kill the bugs in the loch water.
> 
> As for you going teetotal? I haven't seen any flying pigs lately.
> 
> I'm getting all excited at the prospect of being back with you two three again. I'm worried about the prospects for my waistline, though, but hopefully my personal trainer will have a fitness regime worked out ready.


Yeah you just go away and have a good time. Dont worry about me, ill be alright. Ill have nobody to give obscene phone calls to call from Tescos car park but ill get by. No, No, ill be ok.


----------



## tugboat

You're conveniently forgetting that you were away for half of last year!


----------



## ramblefrog

There are water points at the ferry terminals. We have also filled up at petrol stations, village halls and a wholesale fish place in the Outer Hebrides last year- we travel up to Scotland every year and wild camp - we find people are very helpful.


----------



## Wilmannie

ramblefrog said:


> we travel up to Scotland every year and wild camp - we find people are very helpful.


That's true, the natives are friendly!>

As for water, we have an endless supply today, the heavens weep torrents.
I've tried doing a reverse 'rain dance' for you Sandra, but it isn't working as yet!
(I think I got it mixed up with a highland fling)

Best wishes for a safe journey north and a lazy, relaxing holiday!


----------



## HermanHymer

barryd said:


> Yeah you just go away and have a good time. Dont worry about me, ill be alright. Ill have nobody to give obscene phone calls to call from Tescos car park but ill get by. No, No, ill be ok.


Barry, was my offer too subtle? Or should I now feel as rejected as you do?

(I love to wind Sandra up, she hates anyone muscling in on her turf!)

I'm hoping midges will not like my Peaceful Sleep diffuser, my Tabard spray, and my Avon Sof'n'whatever, or at least one of them. Reading up I find they, like mozzies, are attracted by C02, and I'm a mozzie delicacy. :frown2:


----------



## barryd

HermanHymer said:


> Barry, was my offer too subtle? Or should I now feel as rejected as you do?
> 
> (I love to wind Sandra up, she hates anyone muscling in on her turf!)
> 
> I'm hoping midges will not like my Peaceful Sleep diffuser, my Tabard spray, and my Avon Sof'n'whatever, or at least one of them. Reading up I find they, like mozzies, are attracted by C02, and I'm a mozzie delicacy. :frown2:


Stuff em Viv! Ill come up and meet with you in June instead. I should have picked up a cheap used only once Kayak by then assuming the RNLI retrieve it and Tuggers in once piece.


----------



## HermanHymer

Yes, I'll hold the Leffe in one hand and the Jura Origins in the other and watch from the bank to make sure you get back safely! When you've dried off we'll have nice tucker of French stinky cheese and oatcakes. And a few more libations. Does that heal the hurt Barry?


----------



## aldra

Well you scheming minx

Talked with me for hours on the on the phone

Then straight itn to steal my toyboy 

Good job I love you 

Sandra


----------



## tugboat

There's a lot of tarty behaviour going on here on Facts these days. Bring it on!:grin2:


----------



## aldra

:kiss:Watch it tuggy

She may just be joining up with us 

Some time on our Scottish trip

She will be after you the hussy 

She's a married women

So I am, but Albert says

It's ok to love you

I think he might love you

But he's not into white frocks 

Unless I'm wearing them

Sandra:kiss:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

There is only one tart on here, he has been named many times, and it's not who you think it is either.


----------



## tugboat

STOP PRESS.

Barry has ordered the kayak! Empty your ponds and your moats. Lock up your ducks. There could be a fat bu**er in a boat coming to a lake near you. In fact, there could be two of 'em. Holy Moly, nowhere with water will be safe. Scotlandshire will be receiving a waterborne invasion. Mwahahahaha.>


----------



## barryd

It is true! I will soon be taking to the water looking all cool in my 80's Club Tropicana shorts, cutting through the water like a knife through hot butter.

Form an orderly queue ladies.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> It is true! I will soon be taking to the water looking all cool in my 80's Club Tropicana shorts, cutting through the water like a knife through hot butter.
> 
> Form an orderly queue ladies.


Do you mind, I've just eaten :roll:


----------



## nicholsong

*West Coast Wild Spots*

I promised Tuggers to list some nice Wild Spots that we found on our tour of Scotland in 2013, so here goes.

We approached the West Coast from Lochearnhead along the A85

At the Head of Loch Awe there is an interesting Kilchurn Castle, park short of the bridge on the left. You could overnight there but not very nice surroundings in the parking itself.

We took the A819 heading for the Crinan Canal, which runs from Lochgilpinhead(provisions/fuel) to Crinan.

We went on down to Tarbert(water on the quay and lots of leaflete plus Calmac timetable.

Then backtracked, taking the road to Crinan one crosses the Canal from N-S and soon after there is a rough road to the left climbing up to a forest and a CP with a good view down onto the canal, where we stayed.

On to Crinan, which is worth a look but no shops, just hotel with expensive seafood.

N. of Crinan there are some interesting stones and cairns at Kilmartin. There is a road from Crinan but with a 3t limit - to avoid that track back along the canal and up the A816.

One then has to go through Oban which is busy, but lots of shops and seafood stalls. We did not even try to stop for the night.On the way up the cast we o/n next to sea about a mile short of Seil Island according to the log but cannot remember the spot.

We also stopped opposite Easdale Is. and took the tiny ferry over(3 mins.) in 70m fog but it soon burnt off.

We then crossed via the Corran ferry to the Aldnamurchan peninsula. We went out to the lighthouse at the end(Western point of Gt. Britain). The last bit of narrow road is controlled by traffic lights, but we got a shock when we got to the lighthouse as it is 'guarded' by two high pillars - we just squeezed the wing mirrors through, so be warned as to back-up would be tricky. On the way there we had spotted a nice wilding spot overlooking a bay with some cows down at the shoreline - look out for it - great view.

From there we went to Mallaig for the ferry to Skye.

Back on the mainland via Kyle of Lochalsh we headed for Applecross. We chickened out from the southern approach, not because of the steepnes nor sharp bends but for fear of grounding our overhang on a combination of the two. The northern route is towards Shieldaig, turning L just before the village. Road to applecross is slow with quite a lot of waiting in passing places.

At Applecross we o/n on the grass area N. of the village just behind the shoreline. Local caravanner said the 'No o/n parking' sign is ignored.You could o/n at the quay at Torsaig(?) just S. of Applecross.

We went on up to Red Point, where the lower CP was full with Billy Connolly's film crew, so we parked on the bit of CP on the hillock above and just behind sand dunes and beautiful beach. Our only o/n neighbours were two climbers drying out their gear. One in the RE and other a Civilian controller for Scottish Police - great evening with Leffe Blonde and Single Malt(eat your heart out Barry:wink2

Next night was back at Sheildaig. There is a small municipal site on the small hill at the NE. end of the village, which if I remember was just £2-3 in honesty box but the front of the site was full. I think we filled water but cannot remember if there was cassette sluice.We parked on the grass down by the water near the hotel, where we had an excellent meal - good seafood and Sauvignon Blanc - bit expensive(£55 incl tip) but well worth it. Need to book which we did. There is a fish wholesaler in the village just ask for it.

Well folks that was the end of the West Coast as we then headed inland and back to storage at Dunfermine for our flight from Edinburgh to Katowice (£19ea)

I hope you lot enjoy the trip as much as we did. We would definitely go back - anyway i have no choice Basia insists on going back she was so impressed.

Just remember to top-up fuel, water and provisions at all opportunities. Also we carried two cassettes - and a shovel.

Geoff + Basia


----------



## barryd

Hey Tugbloat!

You should have a look at this video before you go Kayaking off the west coast of Scotland and Arran. Just so you know, we found a Seal on the beach on Arran once bitten in two!

To quote Roy Scheider "We're gonna need a bigger boat" Mwahahahaaa.


----------



## tugboat

Thanks for all that info, Geoff, very useful. I've saved it so I can access it offline.


----------



## aldra

barryd said:


> It is true! I will soon be taking to the water looking all cool in my 80's Club Tropicana shorts, cutting through the water like a knife through hot butter.
> 
> Form an orderly queue ladies.


Barry is this the parting of the ways?.

At my age I can't afford to Form orderly queue

Have we loved and lost?

Michelle I'm devestated, possibally

Could we spend a day together

Im old youre young

I recon we could have a really fun day

Given I can walk

Could you manage a really short meet up?

Give me a chance

You may hate me

Someone on here did it seems , I can't believe that!!

And if you do that's life

But if you don't 
You and me have something special

Yes we've got Barry

But we've got Albert

We have prob got tuggy too

Things are not looking so good

Let's try it

Just a few days

Who knows we just might love each other

And if we don't

That's life

Sandra


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> Barry is this the parting of the ways?.
> 
> At my age I can't afford to Form orderly queue
> 
> Have we loved and lost?
> 
> Michelle I'm devestated, possibally
> 
> Could we spend a day together
> 
> Im old youre young
> 
> I recon we could have a really fun day
> 
> Given I can walk
> 
> Could you manage a really short meet up?
> 
> Give me a chance
> 
> You may hate me
> 
> Someone on here did it seems , I can't believe that!!
> 
> And if you do that's life
> 
> But if you don't
> You and me have something special
> 
> Yes we've got Barry
> 
> But we've got Albert
> 
> We have prob got tuggy too
> 
> Things are not looking so good
> 
> Let's try it
> 
> Just a few days
> 
> Who knows we just might love each other
> 
> And if we don't
> 
> That's life
> 
> Sandra


Yeah alright. Im easy me.


----------



## tugboat

barryd said:


> Yeah alright. Im easy me.


Translation Beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## aldra

Well

Youandbarry 

Are likely to eaten by sharks it seems

Im just planning for the future

I'll adopt Ellie, no way is she going out on that boat

Shadow is off life saving patrol

He's cost a fortune to keep him alive so far

I've reduced the amount of food I need to bring
I'm not feeding bloody sharks

Sandra


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> Translation Beggars can't be choosers.


I would shurrup if I were you or ill show everyone what you were thinking of buying the other day. Mwahahahaaa! Send money!


----------



## tugboat

Cheque's in the post, Bazza. Hush, laddie. Gulp!:surprise:


----------



## aldra

Nowt in the post that could put me off 

A special friend

We are doing Scotland

Him and Albert cycling matching style 

Shadow in love with Ellie

Ellie, feisty Madame playing hard to get

Me cooking , I love it 

Tuggy complaining he should be cooking

Sorting out the scooters

I'm afraid on pillllian

Tubby (and Albert) on the water

But just most of all three friends just enjoying each other's company

Giving each other space

Getting lost in Scotland 

I blame tuggy

I already know Albert's hopeless

Sandra


----------



## tugboat

You're rambling, Sandra.

You on the sauce again?:wink2::grin2:


----------



## tugboat

aldra said:


> Nowt in the post that could put me off
> 
> A special friend
> 
> We are doing Scotland
> 
> Him and Albert cycling matching style
> 
> Shadow in love with Ellie
> 
> Ellie, feisty Madame playing hard to get
> 
> Me cooking , I love it
> 
> Tuggy complaining he should be cooking
> 
> Sorting out the scooters
> 
> I'm afraid on pillllian
> 
> *Tubby* (and Albert) on the water
> 
> But just most of all three friends just enjoying each other's company
> 
> Giving each other space
> 
> Getting lost in Scotland
> 
> I blame tuggy
> 
> I already know Albert's hopeless
> 
> Sandra


Typo or Freudian slip? Don't know whether to laugh or be offended.:surprise:


----------



## Wilmannie

Have a great trip folks, travel safe and happy.
Maybe see you hereabouts, please let me know if I can help you.

(Please bring your own sunshine. The reverse rain dance had limited success so sunshine availability may be limited, however,............. we can supply midgies!). >


----------



## aldra

Prob The glass or two of wine

Every time I drink wine I think of of tubby 

Self righteous B*****d 

He was right, I drink to much

But he suffered it to eat a very good meal 

And spend time in the van after in spite of the hound from Hells company 

And I've been tipsy In the company of many, and they in mine

But they remain friends
I don't judge them

Idontexpect them to judge me 

But then again im not cycling up mountains 
Hic, and another Hic

Cheers tubby

Now where was I ?

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Wilmannie said:


> Have a great trip folks, travel safe and happy.
> Maybe see you hereabouts, please let me know if I can help you.
> 
> (Please bring your own sunshine. The reverse rain dance had limited success so sunshine availability may be limited, however,............. we can supply midgies!). >


Annie

Dont you let me down

Keep dancing

I'm relying on you

If we are near then we need to meet up
We were so near last time but didn't know it

Sandra


----------



## Wilmannie

OK. I'll keep dancing! 

But it's p***ing rain outside so I just might have to dance in the garage and that's not so effective! :wink2:


----------



## barryd

Is it Tubby Tuggy from now on or Tuggy Tubby? Or just :knob:


----------



## aldra

Have you launched that boat yet Barry??

Where are you?

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong

aldra said:


> *Have you launched that boat yet Barry??*
> 
> Where are you?
> 
> Sandra


I hope he hasn't - not near Whorlton Br. anyway because, if there is not enough water he could tear the bottom out, and if there is enough water he might be passed Stockton and out to sea before he could say 'Pass me another Leffe Michelle':laugh:


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> Have you launched that boat yet Barry??
> 
> Where are you?
> 
> Sandra


Nah, Ive not even took it out of the box yet Sandra. I went to a Party last night so I dont feel much like pumping up a Kayak today. 

I reckon all being well, if I get a free day next week and some decent weather Ill give it a go on Ullswater. Actually Geoff they do say these boats can be used on rapids and rivers, they are supposed to take a bit of hammer but the jury is still out on that.


----------



## aldra

How disappointed am I 

Now are we meeting up?

When you and tuggy drown

Il need to console the dogs

Tuggy would love to drown, whoops no sail with you 

I'll cook a meal on the off chance you return

A freeze able one
Just in case

Sandra


----------



## aldra

nicholsong said:


> I promised Tuggers to list some nice Wild Spots that we found on our tour of Scotland in 2013, so here goes.
> 
> We approached the West Coast from Lochearnhead along the A85
> 
> At the Head of Loch Awe there is an interesting Kilchurn Castle, park short of the bridge on the left. You could overnight there but not very nice surroundings in the parking itself.
> 
> We took the A819 heading for the Crinan Canal, which runs from Lochgilpinhead(provisions/fuel) to Crinan.
> 
> We went on down to Tarbert(water on the quay and lots of leaflete plus Calmac timetable.
> 
> Then backtracked, taking the road to Crinan one crosses the Canal from N-S and soon after there is a rough road to the left climbing up to a forest and a CP with a good view down onto the canal, where we stayed.
> 
> On to Crinan, which is worth a look but no shops, just hotel with expensive seafood.
> 
> N. of Crinan there are some interesting stones and cairns at Kilmartin. There is a road from Crinan but with a 3t limit - to avoid that track back along the canal and up the A816.
> 
> One then has to go through Oban which is busy, but lots of shops and seafood stalls. We did not even try to stop for the night.On the way up the cast we o/n next to sea about a mile short of Seil Island according to the log but cannot remember the spot.
> 
> We also stopped opposite Easdale Is. and took the tiny ferry over(3 mins.) in 70m fog but it soon burnt off.
> 
> We then crossed via the Corran ferry to the Aldnamurchan peninsula. We went out to the lighthouse at the end(Western point of Gt. Britain). The last bit of narrow road is controlled by traffic lights, but we got a shock when we got to the lighthouse as it is 'guarded' by two high pillars - we just squeezed the wing mirrors through, so be warned as to back-up would be tricky. On the way there we had spotted a nice wilding spot overlooking a bay with some cows down at the shoreline - look out for it - great view.
> 
> From there we went to Mallaig for the ferry to Skye.
> 
> Back on the mainland via Kyle of Lochalsh we headed for Applecross. We chickened out from the southern approach, not because of the steepnes nor sharp bends but for fear of grounding our overhang on a combination of the two. The northern route is towards Shieldaig, turning L just before the village. Road to applecross is slow with quite a lot of waiting in passing places.
> 
> At Applecross we o/n on the grass area N. of the village just behind the shoreline. Local caravanner said the 'No o/n parking' sign is ignored.You could o/n at the quay at Torsaig(?) just S. of Applecross.
> 
> We went on up to Red Point, where the lower CP was full with Billy Connolly's film crew, so we parked on the bit of CP on the hillock above and just behind sand dunes and beautiful beach. Our only o/n neighbours were two climbers drying out their gear. One in the RE and other a Civilian controller for Scottish Police - great evening with Leffe Blonde and Single Malt(eat your heart out Barry:wink2
> 
> Next night was back at Sheildaig. There is a small municipal site on the small hill at the NE. end of the village, which if I remember was just £2-3 in honesty box but the front of the site was full. I think we filled water but cannot remember if there was cassette sluice.We parked on the grass down by the water near the hotel, where we had an excellent meal - good seafood and Sauvignon Blanc - bit expensive(£55 incl tip) but well worth it. Need to book which we did. There is a fish wholesaler in the village just ask for it.
> 
> Well folks that was the end of the West Coast as we then headed inland and back to storage at Dunfermine for our flight from Edinburgh to Katowice (£19ea)
> 
> I hope you lot enjoy the trip as much as we did. We would definitely go back - anyway i have no choice Basia insists on going back she was so impressed.
> 
> Just remember to top-up fuel, water and provisions at all opportunities. Also we carried two cassettes - and a shovel.
> 
> Geoff + Basia


Geoff you are not helping 
Tuggy is an over the top planner 
He is now frantically checking out your route

But I recon he will drown in that boat

Now I'll adopt little Ellie

And when he drowns, will I need a lawyer ?

Are you busy?

Sandra


----------



## tugboat

aldra said:


> Geoff you are not helping
> *Tuggy is an over the top planner *
> He is now frantically checking out your route
> 
> But I recon he will drown in that boat
> 
> Now I'll adopt little Ellie
> 
> And when he drowns, will I need a lawyer ?
> 
> Are you busy?
> 
> Sandra


Not true. When I'm on my own I don't plan at all.

However, as I'm travelling with MHing royalty this time, I assumed you'd expect at least a vague idea.

I know better now, you're even worse than I am.

All planning has now ceased. Nearly. Sort of. Maybe.


----------



## nicholsong

aldra said:


> Geoff you are not helping
> Tuggy is an over the top planner
> He is now frantically checking out your route
> 
> But I recon he will drown in that boat
> 
> Now I'll adopt little Ellie
> 
> *And when he drowns, will I need a lawyer ?
> 
> Are you busy?*
> 
> Sandra


Sandra

To answer your first question; that depends on the 'bung' - no, not the bung to a lawyer, but whether you are in possession of the kayak bung at the time of his demise.

To answer the second question; I might be retained to supervise an aircraft fleet valuation in Poland in the near future, but could be persuaded to turn it down if you will pay more than the £120ph that I have quoted - well you have to do that if you don't really want a job.

Be warned, now that you have raised the prospect of our Tughand drowning and the motivation of your desire to adopt Ellie, the finger will definitely point in your direction. Remember we have several sleuths in our midst - and some policemen.

Anyway Sandra, I have picked some of the best places we found, ignoring others, and I hope that if you visit them you will not be disappointed. We had the pics up on the computer last evening and it recalled some magic moments. Some of the shots could have gone into a N+B brochure - except our Arto is a bit out-of-date at 13 years old.

I am now going to make you an offer in public: if you go to Sheildaig and go to the hotel restaurant I will pick up the tab for the three of you (Limit £150).
In return I want signed photos of you three at the table and of the MHs parked on the sea front. Get Geoff to pay and I will honour the bill - there is honour amongst sailors - we sometimes need each other, eh Geoff? Especially 'up creek....' etc..

Geoff, actually Shiedaig would be a quite protected sound for the Kayak - pic of you on the water there too, please.

Now I have made myself jealous.

Enjoy it all.

Geoff


----------



## aldra

You are such a love Geoff

The places sound fantastic, really looking forward to going now

It will be great to have some relaxation, and beautiful Scotland will definitely be a peaceful setting 

~for mind and soul

Sandra


----------



## tugboat

Well, Geoff, I don't know what to say, really. Despite what everyone else says about you, I think you're a good sort.> That's a very generous offer and I thank you very much for it. Hmmmm, I wonder if they do lobster thermidor or huge T-bone steaks?:wink2: I bet they have lovely seafood all up that coast. Langoustines seem to be a speciality, I'll have to nab some before they export them all. Might see if I can catch a few mackerel if they're running.

After you kindly posted stopover info the other day, I did check out the maps (sorry Sandra) and thought, looking at the West coast road, how many potential boating places there were, assuming easy access and onshore breeze. I'm starting to get a bit worried about Sandra's designs on Ellie, so safety will be paramount!

I'm leaving Devon on Thursday, getting to Sandra's next Monday, and we'll start meandering our way North later in the week. Don't know what internet we'll get, but we'll stay in touch. I shall need an occasional injection of Fruitcakes too, just to keep my insanity topped up.

Thanks again, Geoff, you're a toff. Barry's gonna be sick with envy!:grin2:


----------



## barryd

Forget that Geoff! (Captain Over). I have a better idea. Im having torpedoes fitted to my Kayak and ive already painted it U Boat grey and bought a WW1 German Helmet. How much do I get if I sink Tugboat?


----------



## aldra

Back offBarry 

I'm not taking the drop

So Ok

I'm saying I'll takeElliei in event of?

Can't stand her really 

She loves a bit of chicken

She cuddles up

She's so cute

But would i want a cute cuddly dog

Of course not

Except shadow is eying me up 

Teeth bared

So maybe I do
Sandra


----------



## aldra

And

You Geoff 

I'm thinking

A signed photo of me 

You have guessed I'm going to be famous

It will be worth thousands 

I'll offset it for a free lawyer

Come on , barryposting sharks on the English coasts

A new boat

How long before HE is eaten or drowns?

The humanitarian bit it me will take Ellie 

Am I off the hook now?


Sleuths and policemen

I am innocent
Unless he and Albert really get on my nerves

I passing, where is the bung?

Sandra


----------



## tugboat

Never you mind where my bung is. You leave my bung alone.


----------



## HermanHymer

Cor, murder and mayhem. Read em 'n weep Agatha! You got nothing on them lot for plotting and planning.

Just got over a bout of paying work, so back in the land so to speak.

Gonna kiss Herman hello tomorrow and hoping the 7 year old battery will kick over once more. Then it's a service, MOT, rotate tyres, check spare, un-SORN and a visit to Sandra, not necessarily in that order. :Looking forward to all that. It will feel good to get on the road agai and see all my old china's.


----------



## tugboat

barryd said:


> Forget that Geoff! (Captain Over). I have a better idea. Im having torpedoes fitted to my Kayak and ive already painted it U Boat grey and bought a WW1 German Helmet. How much do I get if I sink Tugboat?


If it's one of those helmets with a spike on top, I guarantee you'll sink yourself.:tool:


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> If it's one of those helmets with a spike on top, I guarantee you'll sink yourself.:tool:


Yeah it is, Ive always wanted one.

For you Tuggers Tommy zee boat race is over. :hathat45:


----------



## tugboat

Loaded up the scoot and some water this morning and went to the weighbridge!:eeeeek:

I might have to leave Ellie and her food at home.:crying:

I blame that Barry for talking me into getting that bloomin' kayak. It's all his fault.

I've plenty in hand on the front axle, but I'm a smidge over on the back. Can't really see a way to move stuff from back to front without sticking it up top in the luton.

If stopped by Plod and weighed, do they just check total weight or do they have access to data for individual axles? Anyone know. If one is slightly over, do they allow any leeway, or are they rigid? We're only talking 20kgs or so.


----------



## barryd

As said on fc stick the kayak and folding bike up in the Luton and anything else you can stick up there. The scoot will balance it all out. Works for me and they are designed to take much more weight than that.


----------



## tugboat

They are in the luton. I don't have a garage. I wonder if that Boggers fella is hiding in the aft locker trying to cadge a freebie. I'll check this arternoon.

It would be nice to think the weighbridge was wrong, but I guess they're checked pretty often.


----------



## barryd

Now that you have the Air assist fitted (which as you say has added weight) can you not up plate the van from 3850 to 4000 or 4250? Obviously you cant do it today but I was under the impression that fitting that is another way to increase payload. If its just 20KG then just eat no pies until Thursday and you should be fine.


----------



## tugboat

It might be possible to up plate, I don't know. No time now, anyway. I'll just have to ditch stuff. How people manage to carry wives on a 3500 plate beggars belief. 

I'll starve myself till the weekend, that'll help. You won't recognize me next time we meet.0


----------



## nicholsong

barryd;1997018 If its just 20KG then just eat no pies until Thursday and you should be fine. :D[/QUOTE said:


> Barry
> 
> You must think 'Tuggers' 'bridge' on the MH is on the stern:surprise:
> 
> It is his *rear* axle that is overweight - do keep up 'dear'
> 
> Love and kisses (Glassgie-style)
> 
> Geoff


----------



## aldra

I thought They ignore a percentage over Tuggy 

Is that not so?

Is that about 15% you are over

Geoff his rear is not overweight, it's quite trim really 
Like Albert, a pert rear, it's the front that's the problem

Oh sorry youre talking about the MH

My mind was wandering 

Sandra


----------



## tugboat

I think we're OK now, Sandra, I've chucked out half a dozen cases of beer and replaced them with half a dozen cases of wine, so that's all fixed!:wink2:


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> It might be possible to up plate, I don't know. No time now, anyway. I'll just have to ditch stuff. *How people manage to carry wives on a 3500 plate beggars belief. *
> 
> I'll starve myself till the weekend, that'll help. You won't recognize me next time we meet.0


Why do you think I have a tiny wife? I have to leave the Harem behind. 

Blow the Kayak up, it will be lighter then.


----------



## aldra

Quite right 
I applaud your refined priorities 
Me I chucked out all shadows food and replaced it with wine

He's too fat anyway 

Mind you so am I and Albert 

Im removing the baked beans, first thing tomorrow

He the shadowland, is booked in on Monday for a bath, a trim into a teddy bear instead of a long haired hound

What joy for Ellie

A sweet smelling suitor 

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong

tugboat said:


> It would be nice to think the weighbridge was wrong, but I guess they're checked pretty often.


I think you are right in the case of DVSA (ex-VOSA) ones since they could be used for evidence and also Council One's used for charging for tipping.

However, other ones used by companies, e.g. scrap merchants who only use them to pay for a load of scrap can probably do it when they feel like it - but maybe they are checked by 'weights and measures' inspectors - but do local councils have the ability to do it?

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Someone on here sent her a membership form???

Link


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> Why do you think I have a tiny wife? I have to leave the Harem behind.
> 
> *Blow the Kayak up, it will be lighter then*.


Especially if he used Helium - but then 'blow-up' might have a different meaning.

Geoff

Don't put the wine in the Luton - on a sharp bend you might roll into a Loch and then you will need an -automatically-inflated kayak(don't forget to tie the lanyard) - and an EPIRB, because the fecking-freezing water will silence your vocal chords:surprise:. I can just imagine the Scottish SAR Centre Supervisor questioning whether the EPIRB position is 100m from the shore of Loch Sunart:laugh::laugh::laugh:

I can see *we *are going to have fun with this trip.

On departure from Sandra's please change frequency to Ch 'Foxtrot Charlie' and listen out for callsigns 'Guffaw One', 'Guffaw Two' and 'Guffaw Three'.

Sandra, what have you agreed to? At least you do not have Barry as well - but do not bet on it, because you know he gets work-crazy and loves Scotland, but if he chases you, you can just hope his breakages delay him enough for you to stay ahead at a leisurely pace.

HE HE HE!>

Geoff


----------



## aldra

Well as you all know by 7pm I'm drunk anyway

Buy 6 pm Ive cooked a very good meal

I love cooking

By 9 I'm in bed , at six I'm up and ready to go

Well ready to see Albert andTuggy off on a bike ride, they need the exercise 

By the time he's out on the boat I'm dozing 

If the bung is in my hand ,I have no idea how it got there

Im baby sitting dogs, we are really relaxing together

The meal is ready

Will they return?.

Not a clue 

Have sharks been active ?

Will it fit into the freezer?

So many problems !!

Sandra


----------



## tugboat

Oh no, not the bung again. Sandra's gone bung happy now. Your fault, Geoff!

Talking of EPIRBs, I have one off the boat and I have a PLB too, I think the latter is the best option. Thanks for giving me something else to bu**er up my payload. Still, it can ride up front with me.

Next time I go shopping, I'm going to look for wine in boxes to save the weight of all that glass. The empty boxes, when blown full of air, can be strapped to Albert like water-wings.

How about a quick competition for callsigns for the walkie-talkies?


----------



## HermanHymer

aldra said:


> I thought They ignore a percentage over Tuggy
> 
> Is that not so?
> 
> Is that about 15% you are over
> 
> Geoff his rear is not overweight, it's quite trim really
> Like Albert, a pert rear, it's the front that's the problem
> 
> Oh sorry youre talking about the MH
> 
> My mind was wandering
> 
> Sandra


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## HermanHymer

HermanHymer said:


> Cor, murder and mayhem. Read em 'n weep Agatha! You got nothing on them lot for plotting and planning.
> 
> Just got over a bout of paying work, so back in the land so to speak.
> 
> Gonna kiss Herman hello tomorrow and hoping the 7 year old battery will kick over once more. Then it's a service, MOT, rotate tyres, check spare, un-SORN and a visit to Sandra, not necessarily in that order. :Looking forward to all that. It will feel good to get on the road agai and see all my old china's.


Guess what! Battery started first turn. A 7 year old battery! After 6 and a half months in storage. (Disconnected of course.) Gona get anew one anyone. It's time. dont want to get stranded on my first attempt at wilding on the remote coast of n. Scotland. That would not be clever!:surprise:


----------



## barryd

nicholsong said:


> Especially if he used Helium - but then 'blow-up' might have a different meaning.
> 
> Geoff
> 
> Don't put the wine in the Luton - on a sharp bend you might roll into a Loch and then you will need an -automatically-inflated kayak(don't forget to tie the lanyard) - and an EPIRB, because *the fecking-freezing water will silence your vocal chords*:surprise:. I can just imagine the Scottish SAR Centre Supervisor questioning whether the EPIRB position is 100m from the shore of Loch Sunart:laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> I can see *we *are going to have fun with this trip.
> 
> On departure from Sandra's please change frequency to Ch 'Foxtrot Charlie' and listen out for callsigns 'Guffaw One', 'Guffaw Two' and 'Guffaw Three'.
> 
> Sandra, what have you agreed to? At least you do not have Barry as well - but do not bet on it, because you know he gets work-crazy and loves Scotland, but if he chases you, you can just hope his breakages delay him enough for you to stay ahead at a leisurely pace.
> 
> HE HE HE!>
> 
> Geoff


I would make sure you can get back in the boat near the shore if I were you. When I rowed the Caledonian Canal and Loch Ness for charity the British Waterways advisor told me if I fell into the middle of Loch Ness unless I could climb back in I would be dead in ten minutes.  I never bothered wearing a life jacket.


----------



## HermanHymer

Is that due to Nessie? or because it was too deep to stand up in?


----------



## tugboat

Barry doesn't need a lifejacket, he has built-in buoyancy.


----------



## barryd

HermanHymer said:


> Is that due to Nessie? or because it was too deep to stand up in?


No, because you will be dead from hyperthermia before anyone could get to you. About ten minutes tops. I suspect such ventures have rescue boats, backup crews and health and safety executives involved now but in 1985 all I had was my dozy pal and at some point my father following the route in a Commer Caravanette. Not exactly sure what they were there for really as if I had fell in a mile from the shore they wouldnt have noticed anyway. To busy either scoffing breakfast or finding a lunchtime pub.


----------



## emmbeedee

nicholsong said:


> I think you are right in the case of DVSA (ex-VOSA) ones since they could be used for evidence and also Council One's used for charging for tipping.
> 
> However, other ones used by companies, e.g. scrap merchants who only use them to pay for a load of scrap can probably do it when they feel like it - but maybe they are checked by 'weights and measures' inspectors - but do local councils have the ability to do it?
> 
> Geoff


Geoff, you're evidently not up to speed on the Weights & Measures regulations, the oldest from of consumer protection. ALL weighing machines used for trade purposes have to be checked, to very high standards of accuracy, at least once a year. Do you think a local butcher would get away with inaccurate scales? No, well neither will a scrappie either. They have to have an up-to-date calibration certificate & the operator has to have a certificate of competence also.
More info here:

http://www.weightron.com/service-support/weighbridge-calibration/


----------



## nicholsong

emmbeedee said:


> Geoff, you're evidently not up to speed on the Weights & Measures regulations, the oldest from of consumer protection. ALL weighing machines used for trade purposes have to be checked, to very high standards of accuracy, at least once a year. Do you think a local butcher would get away with inaccurate scales? No, well neither will a scrappie either. They have to have an up-to-date calibration certificate & the operator has to have a certificate of competence also.
> More info here:
> 
> http://www.weightron.com/service-support/weighbridge-calibration/


Thanks

From this passage in your link

"It is very important to have your weighbridge regularly calibrated to ensure ongoing accuracy and performance. Ideally checks should be made every 12 months. Owners of trade weighbridges have a legal responsibility to ensure their weighbridges are maintained within legal tolerances. If they fail to do this they can lay themselves open to prosecution and fines. Trading standards have the power to close down weighbridges that do not comply."

It states the legal obligation is to 'ensure their weighbridges are maintained within legal tolerances' and that 'Ideally checks should be made every 12 months' but it does not state specifically that a certificate must but issued on a particular timescale, which I thought the company would have done as a sales pitch, if that is the requirement.

Geoff


----------



## aldra

Well 
It seems tuggy has set off on his epic journey

He will arrive Monday

We will depart Wednesday 

We will troll Scotland together 

We've already spent a week together here

So I think all will be well

We can laugh together 

If he drowns well I will salute him

As he goes down >

And Albert will be his trainer

God help them both

The blind leading the blind

Me I will just cook,I know cooking

Ill keep some blankets ready 

Baby sit the hound and the little hound

She's so sweet

Not that sweet that those who are following the post 

I totally deny I want to adopt her

It's not my fault if they drown 

I'll be p****d off if they don't return to eat
Well you need your standards don't you 

Aldra


----------



## tugboat

I've not gone yet. She's trying to get rid of me already.

I'm off in the morning and making some stops along the way. Need to chill a bit after a busy time at home, get into holiday mode and gird my loins so I'm ready to meet the Lancashire Mafia. 

If I drown, at least I'll receive a salute as I go down, so that's alright. A proper sailory end.

I know Ellie will be well looked after, but no brown rice, Sandra, unless you want a right old mess to clear up!

See you Monday, babe, get the vino ready.:kiss:


----------



## aldra

Oh, oh oh,

I'm all of a diver

Shadow is booked in for a bath and trim Monday
So he can present his best to Ellie

The van is becoming pristine

New carpets, curtains

The wine is chilling already

Come on babe

We are waiting

Sandra and Albert


----------



## nicholsong

aldra said:


> Oh, oh oh,
> 
> *I'm all of a diver*
> 
> Sandra and Albert


You as the diver will be handy when Tuggers capsizes:wink2::laugh:


----------



## aldra

I've decided he will be fine Geoff

A fine old salt :wink2:

But just in case I'm staying on land !

The embarrassment of sinking in a loch after Captaining a ship

Between sailing, dog walking, cycling
Both he and Albert will be a shadow of their former selves

As long as they don't become shades>

Going soon to pick up a sim for my MIFI from three

So you can follow our brave voyage into uncharted lands

Given those uncharted lands have WIFI

I shall be bravely cooking in the warmth of the van

Or overseeing the outdoor cooking , again from the warmth of the van

Two men and a boat or what???

Sandra:grin2:>


----------



## barryd

Update on the Tuggers! 

I was awoken by the sound of my phone beeping in the middle of the night (7:30am) to find an SAS message from Tuggers telling me its snowing in the Cotswold's and that he has got his van stuck in the mud on day 1 and what should he do. Guffaw!  I thought about offering him some sensible advice and sympathy but just told him to *#?$% Off and went back to sleep. He knows I need my beauty sleep! I eventually called him to laugh loudly down the phone and to swear at him before offering to sort him a tractor out which he is now waiting for. This was a blatant lie of course but I have ordered him 14 Pizzas from Domino's in case he is hungry.

Ive planted a GPS transmitter in his van so we can keep track of his progress. He needs to sort his Sat Nav out. He is supposed to be at Sandra's on Monday but its not looking good. 

*Tuggers Progress*


----------



## JanHank

Tubs Tugs has lost almost 1 stone, he will probably put the weight on again while your looking after him for the next umpteen months Sandra.
They say laugh and grow fat, I don´t know what you and Albert will look like at the end of the long holiday with tugs.















Hold tight Tuggers, Sandra´s driving.

Make sure they have life jackets on.
Looking forward to hearing what you get up to.
Hope the weather is good to you, especially as you are the one with the dog walking task.
Jan


----------



## nicholsong

Jan

steady-on Tugs hasn't got past Birmingham yet:surprise: The old stick-in-the-mud:wink2:


----------



## JanHank

He´s not really boggered is he? He´s got a hot date with Sandra & Albert on Monday, I think everyone in the area should go and help him out. 
I´m not really worried about him, its Ellie, how does she pay her pennies if they´re in mud? she´s only little and could be gobbled up in quicksand. :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think I may have found the stone he lost under me jumper :crying::crying::frown2::frown2:


----------



## aldra

jan

I don't walk the dogs at the moment 

My joints are crap

No I wave them off with a Union Jack dog walking and cycling 

I expect about 10 miles a day:grin2:

Then out on the water with the both of them

Meanwhile I prepare a nice salad for their evening meal
Mostly lettuce>

Shadow and Ellie

It's freshly cooked chicken, chicken and more chicken

Although my little Ellie can't have brown rice 

Two He -men and me what can go wrong?:wink2::wink2:

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## JanHank

Snap Sandra,
Must be that special age we are at.:laugh:
I´m having a lot of hip (both of them) trouble for the past month or more.

Famous last word `what can go wrong´ I hope nothing, got my fingers crossed.
Jan


----------



## aldra

:grin2:Barry 

Will you stop exaggerating 

You were invited 

Now we can meetupsomewhere for a night or two

Preferably JohnO Groats:grin2::wink2:

No if we can meet up closer 
Let us know 

Ill be drunk I expect 

But so will you

Don't do a Tubby on me

My top teeth are firmly fixed now 

The bottom ones ,well they are my natural ones Alleluia 

They have never fallen out fall out

Hey tubby it's fine 

Next time we meet??

Well maybe not

Sandra


----------



## Wilmannie

Will you guys please get your act together, get moving and bring us some decent 

weather!

It was 23C in Barcelona today! I'm homesick for that!


----------



## ChrisandJohn

I sympathise greatly about the joint problems. Last September I spent much of our holiday in France immobilised with a swollen knee. That's not too bad at the moment but my ankles, particularly the right, are really bad now. I already have to use orthotics in my shoes, which makes wearing sandals pretty impossible. You can get replacement hips and knees, but not ankles. We're off to France on Tuesday and I really love walking but wonder how much I'll be able to do.

Chris


----------



## aldra

Chris

Have you had it checked out?

I've had arthritis for years now, but the past months have been awful, first one joint swollen and very painful, then suddenly it's fine but a different joint flares up, a daily occurance

Trouble is its repeated itself so many times that the joints now don't really recover, they are stiff 

Don't know what if anything triggers the flare ups, in my case the GP suspects its Psoratic Arthritis, a form similair to Rheumatoid 

But at the moment it's ok, couldn't walk in uneven terrain though or for long periods
Sandra


----------



## barryd

Sandra. The weather around Penrith and Ullswater at the moment looks great for Wednesday. Could be a Kayak adventure on the cards! 

When (if) the Turkey Eagle lands get in touch and we will formulate a plan.


----------



## aldra

The Eagle lands tomorrow Barry

Start formulating a plan 

You know how he loves to formulate plans

We are not in a hurry

The eagle is not in a hurry 

We could be gone weeks or months

We may never been seen again

Lost on a Scottish island

Or drowned at sea

Not me I hasten to add

I'm on dry land with little Ellie and shadow

Scanning the horizon till 6 pm

When sod it, I'm opening the wine

You do what you can do
Tuggy may need to put one of our sons on his insurance to recover the van

We will discuss it

Sandra


----------



## aldra

ps 

Tomorrow
Home made Steak and kidney pie , new pot and cabbage

Slowly cooked in butter and stock

A very small portion for tuggy

He'll thank me for it

The meat is slowly braising in the slow cooker

But I'm happy to make him a salad

What you think tuggy

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Don´t give him potatoes, rice, noodle or bread, nothing made from flour Sandra, scoop the Kate & Sidney out of the pastry coz its no pastry either, loads of cabbage (was going to say something rude then remembered where I was).
Keep that up for a few months and he´ll be able to carry a lot more useless stuff in the motorhome. )
Jan


----------



## aldra

I'm struggling

Albert's well over weight

The hormone injections did for him

I'm overweight the wine did for me

Alls fine for Tuggy

The lettuce leaves will keep him on track

The ten mile bike rides will help

Albert maybe fat but he's a mean cyclist in a 10 mile radius 

Me I'm babysitting dogs
The calories you consume is unbelievable 

Aldra


----------



## aldra

He can discard the puff pastry

Discard the new potatoes

I'll just make him a salad
Steak kidney mushroom pie

Without the pastry

Without the new potatoes 

The cabbage is fine
It's looking good

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Nah feed him up Sandra!! He is wasting away!

Double helpings of pie for him!


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Nah feed him up Sandra!! He is wasting away!
> 
> Double helpings of pie for him!


Don´t take notice of him Sandra, he´s jealous because tugs has willpower and Barry only likes sea food, see food and he´ll eat it.


----------



## aldra

They eat or they don't eat

Nought to do with me 

I'm just feeding the dogs on chicken
My freezers full 

Aldra


----------



## JanHank

Its Monday, where is he ???? :frown2:
Jan


----------



## barryd

The Eagle Turkey has landed! I just spoke to him. They all sound pissed to me. So no doubt all the plans we just made will go up in smoke and they will end up in Loch Lomond while Im at Ullswater. 

The great Kayak and Triathlon challenge starts Wednesday afternoon.

I think we should start a sweepstake as to who will be first in the drink. I would put your money on Tuggers to be honest as my methods of foul play are second to none. Mwahahaha! 

Ill see if I can organise a webcast so you can watch it all unfold live.


----------



## aldra

No just well fed

A few wines

True Barry is messing up all all carefully laid plans

It's what he does

Albert and I will arrive later topick up the pieces

It's what we do

We will open the wine, feed them and commiserate 

We are well practised at commiserating 

Well 6 kids , 10 grandkids you are aren't you??

Aldra :grin2::grin2


----------



## aldra

Ps

Shadow has not eaten Ellie yet

Just hand fed them some fresh chicken 
Cheek by jowl 

The hound from hell has been bathed and groomed 

No longer long haired 

He is now a short haired Bear

Shaved belly 

Still has a coat like a Yeti

But easier to keep clean in the MH

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think we need to get some proper pictures of Ellie and Shadow, maybe one of Tuggs and the rest of this motley crew too, and a video of them attempting to get into the vessels might prove hilarious.

All those in favour say Aye

Aye.


----------



## jo662

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I think we need to get some proper pictures of Ellie and Shadow, maybe one of Tuggs and the rest of this motley crew too, and a video of them attempting to get into the vessels might prove hilarious.
> 
> All those in favour say Aye
> 
> Aye.


All happening at ullswater apparantly,where ever that is.Up`t norf I fink!:serious:

Then we should get some pics!!:grin2:


----------



## aldra

Well new plans

Tuggy will leave in the morning, meet withBarry at Ulswater

drown on the lake 

We will follow onThursday to rescue Ellie and continue on to Scotland 

I'll take a meal once they have confirmed they are still alive

And send Tuggy with a last supper for tomorrow for the two of them

Course if they drown they won't manage to eat it

So potentially a could have been last supper

Viv has been here today (hermanhymer)

It was so good to see her again and hopefully we will meet up inScotland soon 

Im downloading "three men in a boat" 

Just for comparison you see

At 72 how the hell did I end up embarking this journey??

My19 year old grandson and his friend are house sitting here in our absence 

Where's the wine?

I've truly lost the plot

Aldra


----------



## jo662

Sounds like they got it all covered.:grin2:

Think you need to be there to keep an eye on them Sandra!>


----------



## aldra

jo662 said:


> Sounds like they got it all covered.:grin2:
> 
> Think you need to be there to keep an eye on them Sandra!>


I don't think my vision is good enough

shadow Ellie and I

Will batten down the hatches

Curl up with a good video or I'll read Three men in a boat to them

Just so they understand

And leave the boaters to it

Shadow will groan and put his paw over his head, he's sensitive

Ellie will look knowingly,

Then they will eat chicken and rice

And ponder on the meaning of the universe with me

Aldra


----------



## barryd

I think Tugbloat is already regretting taking on the great Kayak Triathlon challenge. First he tried to make some feeble excuse about not coming tomorrow and tried to blame Albert, then he says it might be a bit much Kayaking the length of Ullswater, cycling over High Street (Thats a mountain) and then jogging over Helvellyn (a bigger mountain) before finishing off with a nice pint in the garden bar at Howtown. Bloody wimp! 

Ladbrooks are offering just 2/1 on both Kayaks being taken back to the shop after 10 minutes. 

Race starts tomorrow, 2pm ish. Mwahahaha!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

C'mon where the damned pictures, we need proof that all things, animals and person mentioned actually exist and not a pigment of Barrys imagination, and yes I did say pigment.


----------



## barryd

Hold yer horses Kev. Ive not even set off yet. I was packing the van and cleaning the scooter but had to stop for a rest.  Told yer. 2pm kick off assuming Tugfloat turns up and finds the right lake.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Hold yer horses Kev. Ive not even set off yet. I was packing the van and cleaning the scooter but had to stop for a rest.  Told yer. 2pm kick off assuming Tugfloat turns up and finds the right lake.


Poor old Tuggs, he does come in for some stick, Tugfloat,    sorry matey bubble.


----------



## aldra

Tuggy is away!!!

The dauntless duo should meet up at 2 ish

We'll follow tomorrow

Although we may head in the opposite direction and go to France instead!!!!>

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Naw Sandra, trust me or not, come on this way, the weather is perfect here today!

Have a safe journey and let me know if you're up my way.

We had intended to be heading for France before now but the best laid plans... are worth the watching!

Now we are waiting results of a Friday hospital appointment so we're not sure if we're coming or going!

Hope you have a great time.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

aldra said:


> Tuggy is away!!!
> 
> The dauntless duo should meet up at 2 ish
> 
> We'll follow tomorrow
> 
> Although we may head in the opposite direction and go to France instead!!!!>
> 
> Sandra:grin2:


Good idea Sandra, leave them to it and come to France!

We arrived here yesterday and are now on an aire at Le Tréport, but heading South. Just bought a crab salad at the fish market and eaten our first patisserie.

Regarding arthritis, yes, I've had it checked but mainly you get advised to keep moving, but don't overdo it. Trouble is, you only know how much is overdoing it when you've overdone it. I had a negative test result for Psoriatic Arthritis several years ago. It is just what it is, I suppose, and you have to adjust, physically and psychologically, each time it rachets up a notch or two. Today I managed to walk down 200 plus steps from the cliff top aire, potter around the town for a couple of hours, and return, gratefully, via the free funicular. All this was not without pain, but it was bearable. And actually I've really enjoyed today. We only came here initially to buy a glass lampshade from an atelier du verre. It was a replacement for one we had bought at Villedieu les Poêles that we then broke. Google told us they had moved here, so here we are. Meant to just park, go to workshop, pick up shade, and leave, but beautiful weather, great views, and the prospect of a ride on the funicular is keeping us here tonight. Two things I love about motorhoming: serendipity, and the freedom to change your plans.

Chris


----------



## aldra

Have a fantastic time Chris

The both of you

Please God we will be in France end of August 

Hopefully tuggy and us will set off to France to introduce him to continental motor homing 

He'll love it and then will be there constantly

Albert's Cancer permitting we will be off

Firstly we need to explore Scotland, survive an encounter with the BarryD ( my toyboy)

And given they both survive the kayaks on Ullswater 

(And seemingly they did today )

For a few days 

We will be fine

Actually the longer they spend on the water the longer I have to chill

And I need to chill

Shadow will swim, he loves to swim, he has the garage and Incontinence bed pads to suck the wetness from him before he enters the MH 

All will be well

Sandra


----------



## aldra

There is still a little time for you talk me out of this trip

Think Barry, Tuggy

the hound loves them both so he is useless

Will I be the same when I return?

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

aldra said:


> Have a fantastic time Chris
> 
> The both of you
> 
> Please God we will be in France end of August
> 
> Hopefully tuggy and us will set off to France to introduce him to continental motor homing
> 
> He'll love it and then will be there constantly
> 
> Albert's Cancer permitting we will be off
> 
> Firstly we need to explore Scotland, survive an encounter with the BarryD ( my toyboy)
> 
> And given they both survive the kayaks on Ullswater
> 
> (And seemingly they did today )
> 
> For a few days
> 
> We will be fine
> 
> Actually the longer they spend on the water the longer I have to chill
> 
> And I need to chill
> 
> Shadow will swim, he loves to swim, he has the garage and Incontinence bed pads to suck the wetness from him before he enters the MH
> 
> All will be well
> 
> Sandra


Poor Shadow, the indignity of it...:surprise:


----------



## aldra

Hey

These incontince bed pads are state of the ark

Top smooth absorbent ,middle pad to absorb and hold moisture
Base layer waterproof 
Best of all pretty blue or lilac coloured

He's testing them 

Who knows the day when I'll need them

Sandra
And no Ray I did not pee on that seat, tuggy spilt a large glass of wine over me


----------



## barryd

Wahay! The kayak challenge is done and dusted and Its safe to say I won, I'll be picking up what's left of Tuggy from A&E later today. 

After a shaky start which includes a break down on the way here I managed to force a reluctant tuggers into getting out on the water. Getting into the kayaks was the first challenge. I kind of found a way of sort of flopping into mine but tuggers wasn't so lucky and apparently his knee gave way  and he just kind of fell head first into his, overshot and came within a hairs breath of rolling out the other side and into the drink. 

Seats adjusted we headed off up the lake but I was there and back again before Crapton Bogwash got going. 

Actually, I think we both enjoyed it although I was a bit disappointed when I suggested racing the entire length of the lake that tuggers made some excuse about leaving the kettle on or somefink.

He had the last laugh though as on returning to shore and trying to get out I got a massive stomach cramp which saw me laid horizontal across the beam of the boat trying to stretch out to get rid of it  wriggling about like a stuck fish I then just drifted away but Tuggy could do nothing to help as he was already on his way to the pub. 

Once Air Sea Rescue had recovered me I found Crapton Bogwash and we headed off up a mountain on the scooters before retiring to the beer garden at the howtown hotel. 

If I can get online properly I'll post some pics. Crocodile wrestling this morning followed by a jog up Helvellyn.


----------



## MEES

And that's before Sandra and the wine arrives 'b


----------



## nicholsong

Well done Bazza and Tuggers.

Of course that is only one report:wink2:

We await the other Captain's report, and the video when the cameraman uploads it to YouTube:laugh:


----------



## barryd

A few piccies but sadly none of us actually in the water as yet because we cant be trusted to take electrical equipment or even the van keys for that matter out in those blooming things. 

Boys Toys









Scoots









View from mountain we sprinted up


----------



## nicholsong

So you locked the van keys in a top box - so what did you do with the top-box key - Oh of course, locked it in the other top-box - and then?:laugh:


----------



## JanHank

I´ll be there as quick as I can. 
Milly


----------



## aldra

Arrived safely

Weather lovely

Camping near the lake, relaxing today and last minute organising of van

Think Albert , tuggy and Barry are going out for a ride on the scooters

Shadow will have a swim later 

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Well I reckon I won the Kayak Triathlon challenge. Yesterday I cycled round the lake, Kayaked right round it (well maybe not all of it  ) and then did over 50 miles on the scooter Over the Kirkston pass and the Struggle, down to Windermere and Ambleside and back. Tuggers did bugger all all day, the lazy git. 

I am suffering a bit today though. Must have been all that exercise, nothing to do with beer and wine.

A few piccies


----------



## nicholsong

I reckon the cameraman was pissed - because they are all out of focus FFS.


----------



## HermanHymer

And here I am in Preston missing all the fun!! 

Leaving Monday week, hope I can catch them up!

MOT and service etc all done, hunky dory! Just waiting to tax on the 1st.


----------



## JanHank

nicholsong said:


> I reckon the cameraman was pissed - because they are all out of focus FFS.


Or was it a camera woman with her trusty dog who waggled and made her wiggle. :wink2:
We may never be told.

Looks luvely even if it is out of focus, can´t say I noticed. Maybe its Geoff out of focus?
Jan


----------



## barryd

Tugboat Geoff took those photos. They dont look out of focus to me.

The Black Widows (Me, Albert and Tuggy) just went on a scooter ride up to Penrith to get supplies for a barbecue. I have to say, you do get well fed when ever Sandra is around. The beef stew and dumplings thing she cooked last night was amazing. Tuggers will be 20 stone in a month if he is not careful.

So Barbecue tonight and Ive just opened the bar.  It doesnt get much better than this.


----------



## MEES

Which site are you on ?


----------



## barryd

MEES said:


> Which site are you on ?


Waterside Farm on the Howtown side of Ullswater. We are just 25 metres or so from the waters edge.

£12 a night for me on my own which isnt too bad considering the location. Brought back a few memories of my yoof as we used to always come here. One of my pals had his stag weekend here when we were just 18 (I cant talk about that one  ) and so did I when I was 27. Luckily I dont think they recognised me.


----------



## JanHank

I´ll be there in about 5 days, can you hang about :grin2:>


----------



## tugboat

OK, to correct a few 'untruths' written above.

I couldn't get internet at Ullswater and Barry couldn't fix it, so he's some IT expert, huh?

He had a major collapse getting out of his kayak and set up a tidal wave visible from space that washed one of the tourist steamers up onto the site. A few tents were flattened, but I saved all the children. I expect I'll get an award for that. Might get another one for twatting Bazza, with a bit of luck.

I wanted to play dodgems with the kayaks, but Bazza farted out of fear and set off down the lake with a right old bow wave. Scaredy cat!

He spent most of the weekend drinking and watching telly in his van, only appearing for Sandra's meals or when he heard a bottle being uncorked.

That pic of me in my biking gear is misleading. I bought the jacket and trousers when I was proper fat, and there's really just a thin me inside them now. You can see how scrawny my face looks. L S Lowry could use me as a model if he was still painting.

OK, food to scoff and booze to quaff. Eat yer heart out, Bazza. Mwahahahahaha. :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> OK, to correct a few 'untruths' written above.
> 
> I couldn't get internet at Ullswater and Barry couldn't fix it, so he's some IT expert, huh?
> 
> He had a major collapse getting out of his kayak and set up a tidal wave visible from space that washed one of the tourist steamers up onto the site. A few tents were flattened, but I saved all the children. I expect I'll get an award for that. Might get another one for twatting Bazza, with a bit of luck.
> 
> I wanted to play dodgems with the kayaks, but Bazza farted out of fear and set off down the lake with a right old bow wave. Scaredy cat!
> 
> He spent most of the weekend drinking and watching telly in his van, only appearing for Sandra's meals or when he heard a bottle being uncorked.
> 
> That pic of me in my biking gear is misleading. I bought the jacket and trousers when I was proper fat, and there's really just a thin me inside them now. You can see how scrawny my face looks. L S Lowry could use me as a model if he was still painting.
> 
> OK, food to scoff and booze to quaff. Eat yer heart out, Bazza. Mwahahahahaha. :grin2:


Spoken like a true turncoat


----------



## aldra

I'm totally innocent 

I've nowt to say

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Actually 

We are on a farm to night 
And

The farmer took us to see a calf, Newley born, still wet

Lambs the same 

And slowly I am chilling

Tonight a huge field on a CL

Only us 
And shadow and Ellie have run themselves to exhaustion chasing balls up and down

We've had a good meal

THEY have had far to much cheese and biscuits 

Tomorrow we head for Arron
Sandra


----------



## MEES

Sounds. Great.
We are tied up at the moment kids to mind and mums 88th to celebrate on Friday 
Enjoy Arran
Margaret


----------



## tugboat

These awful people have introduced innocent Tuggers to after-dinner cheese. Oh dear, it's rather yummy. I have a lot of catching up to do. I'll never catch up to Albert and Bazza, though, they tuck away pounds of the stuff. Me, I'm delicate and refined, eat my cheese and biccies wiv me little finger stuck out. Proper excellent scran last night. slow-cooked chicken and veggies, and I browned the bubble and squeak. I bet Barry was down the chippy. Loser. I've got munfs of this food to look forward to. When Sandra and Albert decide they want to go home, I'm just going to kidnap them.

Off later to Ardrossan to catch the ferry to Arran. It's bloomin' freezing cold this morning, Ellie has her snout stuffed up the heater outlet. She looks like she's out in a gale. Daft dog. She's hot, though.


----------



## aldra

A beautiful sunny day, frost on the grass
It's cold but we have been lucky with the weather so far
Aaron forecast seems mixed over the rest of the week
Off soon to the ferry

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> These awful people have introduced innocent Tuggers to after-dinner cheese. Oh dear, it's rather yummy. I have a lot of catching up to do. I'll never catch up to Albert and Bazza, though, they tuck away pounds of the stuff. Me, I'm delicate and refined, eat my cheese and biccies wiv me little finger stuck out. Proper excellent scran last night. slow-cooked chicken and veggies, and I browned the bubble and squeak. I bet Barry was down the chippy. Loser. I've got munfs of this food to look forward to. When Sandra and Albert decide they want to go home, I'm just going to kidnap them.
> 
> Off later to Ardrossan to catch the ferry to Arran. It's bloomin' freezing cold this morning, Ellie has her snout stuffed up the heater outlet. She looks like she's out in a gale. Daft dog. She's hot, though.


Are you calling in on Ross?, describing Ellie as hot could be misconstrued


----------



## tugboat

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Are you calling in on Ross?, describing Ellie as hot could be misconstrued


I love hot dogs. I like hunnions on 'em.


----------



## barryd

You might be lucky. Often the weather on Arran can be fluky. Your air ride suspension will get a proper test on the western side unless they have resurfaced it since I was last there. 

Where are you heading first? 

I hope you enjoyed the last of my Brie de Meaux you greedy knob. I have none left now and its a 40 mile round trip to get some!!!


----------



## rayrecrok

aldra said:


> A beautiful sunny day, frost on the grass
> It's cold but we have been lucky with the weather so far
> Aaron forecast seems mixed over the rest of the week
> Off soon to the ferry
> 
> Sandra


Are they hanging the cow by it's tail?...

ray.


----------



## barryd

rayrecrok said:


> Are they hanging the cow by it's tail?...
> 
> ray.


Quite possibly. From what I have seen in the last few days it will be on the Barbecue tonight whole. 

I hear on the Jungle Drums that they made it to the Isle of Arran just now.


----------



## HermanHymer

Yes, that's if the arctic cyclonic hasn't blown them back to the mainland. Weather report looked ominous with snow flurries predicted for the Highlands blowing in from the west, stretching as far south as the Pennines, (just inland from Preston!). There's a pretty frosty wind blowing here today and yesterday we had a short sharp hail storm. All set for my departure north next week. I've never m-homed in the snow!

Hope you guys are okay!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

HermanHymer said:


> Yes, that's if the arctic cyclonic hasn't blown them back to the mainland. Weather report looked ominous with snow flurries predicted for the Highlands blowing in from the west, stretching as far south as the Pennines, (just inland from Preston!). There's a pretty frosty wind blowing here today and yesterday we had a short sharp hail storm. All set for my departure north next week. I've never m-homed in the snow!
> 
> Hope you guys are okay!


It has been snowing on and off all day here in Leeds, the ground is now covered, so I wonder what the morning will bring.


----------



## barryd

They have had better weather on Arran than we have had here today by the looks of it. Hail and snow and only just above freezing most of the day. Its depressing. I put the van away on Monday when I got back from the Lakes and never thought about draining it down what with it actually being British Summer time now. I honestly do not think I can last an entire year in the UK without heading south until its warm enough to have to find a river or lake to cool down in.

Sounds like the trio are in good spirits though. Tuggers called me from a beach where they are wilding. Sounds like they are wilding in a spot where some kind of festival thing is on at the weekend. I didnt tell him but I think its some kind of pagan Wickerman type thing and they usually burn anyone from south of the border. Im hoping to get some kind of webcam sorted so we can all watch. After scoffing all those pies and booze he should go up quite well.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oi, stop picking on Tuggy, that's my job.


----------



## tugboat

You'll be delighted (maybe) to hear I haven't yet been ignited. We've actually moved on now to Lochranza, as the music festival was looking to be more rock than Scottish music. 

We are on a campsite for a couple of days to do laundry/van cleaning etc, then we'll be heading down the West coast. The scenery here is magnifique, especially with the recent snow on the high ground. I've some good pics hopefully, in the phone atm, which I'll transfer to the pooter later for posting. I'm having to sit outside reception in the biting wind to post this (I hope that Kev appreciates the way I'm suffering). 

Albert and I took a scooter ride into Lochranza this afternoon, and managed to blag some rolls from the sandwich shop. It seems the nearest shop is in Pirnmill, so we'll prolly take a ride down there tomorrow weather permitting. Sandra's legs aren't good, unfortunately, so we're struggling to find somewhere to camp where she can reach somewhere for interest. She's nervous about going on a scoot, so we're not going to press her on that. Don't want to spoil her holiday, by her worrying she'll have to do it.

We just spent several days at North Sannox (sounds like a product for cleaning bogs!) where there are good walks, loos and parking, though it's hard to get the vans level enough. I did 4 scoot rides into Corrie yesterday for water (tap on front wall of village hall, next to the defibrillator box). Lugging 20 litre containers of water to and fro, I thought I might need the thing to revive me!

So glad to have come here, though Sandra and Albert think I'm a PITA I think. I'm eating them out of house and home. Good job I stocked up on crackers in Penrith. Mmmm, Cheeeeeeeeese!

Can't seem to get a usable phone signal here on site, though I exchanged texts with Barry while in Lochranza proper earlier. Might take another scoot ride this evening, just so I can take the mickey out of him. It's what I do for light entertainment.

Hope you're all well, will post again soon.


----------



## barryd

Very envious. I love Lochranza. We had a white Christmas there a few years ago in a cottage. Have you discovered the not so wild deer yet? The stags can be a bit lairy. 

The shop at Pirnmill is very small. There isnt much shopping outside of Brodick to be honest. Dont forget if you come down the west coast its a short hop on the scooter across the middle over the top to Brodick if you need supplies, lovely ride as well.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Excellent post Geoff, lots of detail.

But stop sagging off Sands pins


----------



## aldra

Walked by road to the local centre last night as it was fish and chip night, not at all bad

I'm content around the van though a pub with a fire and pub grub in the evening would be good

Weather cold but sunny,we've been lucky so far

Not a deer in sight as yet

Sandra


----------



## MEES

Sounds like you are having a nice break Sandra - apart from the cooking


----------



## nicholsong

aldra said:


> Walked by road to the local centre last night as it was fish and chip night, not at all bad
> 
> I'm content around the van though a pub with a fire and pub grub in the evening would be good
> 
> Weather cold but sunny,we've been lucky so far
> *
> Not a deer in sight as yet*
> 
> Sandra


So what are you going to have for supper instead?:laugh:


----------



## barryd

Sandra and Tuggy

Whey you eventually get round the Island to Kildonan the little site there is right next to the Kildonan Hotel which is lovely. Great place to sit out with a drink and a meal and watch the seals and Otters (if your lucky). Best place for Seal watching though is right at the bottom end of Kildonan. There is a shop although you would need to park up before there really but if you walk (if you can) about quarter of a mile or so down the beach and path beyond the shop you will see up to 100 or so Seals there up on the Rocks and in the bays. Thats where I found the dead Seal with its head bitten off.  Tuggy might want to Kayak there. 

EDIT: Wonder whats happened to the Deer. They are usually on the golf course and the campsite and wander around Lochranza like the own the place. One ate my Muffin.


----------



## tugboat

Another good day today. Got the laundry done this morning, then Albert and I went off on the scoots. Called at the Catacol Bay Hotel to find they have a Sunday lunch tomorrow, £10 all you can eat for old farts like Albert and me, Sandra suggests she'll have to pay full price being so young an' all that!!! Called at the shop at Pirnmill and cleaned them out of veggies. I might have got a couple of packs of sweeties, but I'm not telling you lot, 'cos I know how you gossip. That Kev will spread the news all over, being the knob that he is.

We found some good wilding sites down below Catacol, so we'll head there after lunch, if we're not too stuffed to drive safely. Might have to sleep it off in the carpark first.

I can't overstate how stunning the scenery is here. I usually hate that word, but it's appropriate for here. The great hills and crags are right in your face and very impressive. For all that it's cold, this is a great time to see this island, before it gets busy and midgified.

I hope the music festival has been a success for the youngsters who worked so hard in inclement weather to erect various tents. Strangely, it wasn't mentioned in the local rag and only one poster seen here at the site advertising it.

The scoots are getting a bit low on fuel. I'm not aware of any supplies on the west side, so will have to economise until we can hop across to Brodick and fill up. Maybe get a spare container to carry, though I'd have preferred not to. My little Gaslow has run out already, despite filling on the mainland. I really need to see if my lockers will take the 11kg size. Sandra is doing all the cooking, so it must be heating using all mine. I have a couple of standard propane as well, but one of those is carried in a rear locker, and my back axle could do with a rest.

Best meal of the trip so far tonight. It has been furbling away in the slow cooker all day. Lentils (which I'd never had before) veggies and sirloin steak. YUM YUM! Followed by cheeeeeeze and crackers. Accompanied by a large G&T. Life is tough up here in never-never land, but I'm sure we'll cope. This Southern jessie has a pair of tough old Northerners to look after him.:wink2:


----------



## barryd

The only Fuel is Brodick and Whiting Bay Tugs. As said when you get down as far as Machrie belt across on the bikes to Brodick. There are one or two places that will change gas bottles.

Really glad your enjoying it but it sounds to me like your diet is going out of the Window! Get that Kayak out and paddle down to the Mull of Kintyre. Its only a few hundred yards, off you pop!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We've come up to jo in n you all, wild camping just above Moffat tonight, Lizs bit day treat was a meal out, pure class us eh, I went with the beans on toast, herself had the cheese on toast, in the delightful Lockerby truck stop.


Pure class us Tha knows.


----------



## jo662

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We've come up to jo in n you all, wild camping just above Moffat tonight, Lizs bit day treat was a meal out, pure class us eh, I went with the beans on toast, herself had the cheese on toast, in the delightful Lockerby truck stop.
> 
> Pure class us Tha knows.


Got to take your hat to you Yorkshiremen!

Casanova eat your heart out!>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jo662 said:


> Got to take your hat to you Yorkshiremen!
> 
> Casanova eat your heart out!>


It takes century's of breeding to get the short arms right, then it's just a matter of the correct trousers.

Surprised you could read my post, so many typos.


----------



## tugboat

We've just fallen come out of the Catacol Bay Hotel, having enjoyed an excellent meal, and good value too (given the amount we ate). We had thought it was going to be a carvery, but it's choice of soups, cold cuts with loads of different salads, lots of desserts, cheese, coffee, go back as much as you like £10-50 for OAPS. We had soup, 2 mains, I had 2 desserts, the others had 1 dessert followed by cheese and coffee. I'm stuffed. The diet is NOT GOING WELL!!!

I might have to kayak across to Kintyre to burn it off. Trouble is, there is little WiFi and little phone signal, so not sure how I'd call for the helicopter. I forgot to bring the PLB with me from home.

S&A have gone for a lie-down to recover. I've got a very weak Fon link for this. I've got some photos I want to post up, but the forum is so slow on this link it will have to wait for another time. Sorry, an' all that. I might have a zizz instead.

Laterz, mateys.


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> I might have a zizz instead.


Dirty Sod! 

Your only pretending not to have a phone signal or wifi in case Kev shows up.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Dirty Sod!
> 
> Your only pretending not to have a phone signal or wifi in case Kev shows up.


We're not going so far up this time, we need to be home by Thursday, stuff to do, shame I'd have really liked to meet Tuggs, seems real gent and now a literary whizz, didn't know he knew so many worms.


----------



## HermanHymer

Kev, you're not the only one who's a little envious of the jolly time they are having. Sandra and Albert are a pleasure to spend time with and judging from my last half day with Tugs, chez Shadow, he's equally good company. I'm setting off on Tuesday but will need to roost for a day or two to get the van sorted as I can't park it on the driveway. Got to stash some groceries and check everything is working before I head north. God willing I'll be travelling north on Thursday.

Sandra, Albert and Tuggy hope everything continues to go well and you're not feeling too much pain Sandra. Hope our paths will cross even if it is your way back. I'll keep in touch.


----------



## HermanHymer

tugboat said:


> My little Gaslow has run out already, despite filling on the mainland. I really need to see if my lockers will take the 11kg size.
> .:wink2:


Tugs, HarleyDave is selling his Gaslow set-up - read down the list of posts.:nerd:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

After all that food Tuggs has got more than enough gas I would think...


----------



## nicholsong

HermanHymer said:


> Tugs, HarleyDave is selling his Gaslow set-up - read down the list of posts.:nerd:


Tugs

You will obviously not be addressing the size of re-fillables when on the road, but when you get round to it the big problem is usually height and the old Gaslow 11kg have the 'handles' - who needs handles on a refillable?

From memory their new R67 11kg do not have handles so are lower, and conform to EU and UK specs.

I have heard of people removing the 'handles' from old Gaslow 11kg.

The other makes might even be lower. Just a bit of internet research needed after you measure up the locker.

Enjoy the rest of the trip - and dinner in Sheildaig:wink2:

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You can cut the handles off with a angle grinder and 1mm disc, just make short cuts, so you don't build up too much heat.


----------



## tugboat

Back online, folks, we're pitched up at the Seal Sands campsite by the Kildonan Hotel down at the South end of the island. We had a good nosh at the Catacol Hotel yesterday lunchtime, which required a certain amount of sleeping off! I ate nothing else all day, but I witnessed dirty dishes in the other van this morning (so I think some surreptitious further scoffing happened over there last evening). There had been suggestion of staying over at the hotel carpark last night, but the place was dead, so we moved on to a wild spot just South of Pirnmill where we were well sheltered as it blew and rained most of the night.

It stopped raining about 0700, so managed to get Ellie out for her morning necessities. Was then informed by Albert that their new carpet was soaked as there was a water leak somewhere. Their kitchen tap had been squirting a bit yesterday as if air was getting in, so I suspected the filter by the pump. The floor was a right old mess, a mixture of water, fluff shed from the new carpet, and hair from Shadow. That dog could moult for England. 

Albert dismantled the kitchen slideouts that he had cleverly constructed, then we accessed the pump under a panel, and the filter cover could indeed be tightened a bit. A bit of gaffer tape was applied so vibration wouldn't loosen it again. Fortunately it doesn't seem cracked. It would have been good to remove the cover altogether and grease the seal, but more water would have leaked, and sundry knees were crying "Enough".

We did a dry-out, and put everything back together. I took Ellie on the beach, while Sandra and Albert straightened up, then I cooked a disgusting mess of scrambled egg which had bits of ham and tomato in it. With lashings of toast, it hit the spot.

Behind the scrambled eggs is a wee (that's Scottish, that is) story that I forgot to mention yesterday. I bought some eggs at the shop in Pirnmill, but the roads here are so diabollockal that by the time I got back to the campsite they were all smashed. Fortunately, I had put the box in a plastic carrier which collected most of it, but I don't think my topbox will ever be quite the same again. The bag may have previously been used for hold some walking boots, but don't tell Sandra that! Please don't tell Sandra that! I got rid of all the bits of shell. There were some strange green bits still in there, which may have been semi-dissolved egg-carton, but was well disguised by the ham and tomato. Dead clever that, I thought. It didn't taste farmyardy, so hopefully we won't all get some horrible lurgy.

After clearing up, we headed South again. We briefly stopped at Blackwaterfoot, but to park on the front was right in front of peoples' houses, so we moved on. There was a good shop there which was open, so S & A parked and walked back. Sandra has since teased me with talk of hand-raised pork pies, but I don't know whether to believe her, she can display a nasty streak sometimes.

We meandered on looking for wildspots, but there isn't much. Albert's van, with the EasyLifter on the back is quite a lump, though he handles it very well, so it can be hard to find a spot we can both fit on. As the trip progresses we may have to separate for brief spells, in which case my feeding habits will hit the skids. I've been rathe spoiled so far. I think I've gained about a stone in weight, lacing up my boots has become a struggle! I need to get the pushbike out, it hasn't seen light of day since the I rode from North Sannox to Corrie, but the roads and terrain here are a bit beyond my feeble capabilities.

There's free Wifi here at the site, I'm sitting in a dayroom out of the biting wind. I may come over this evening and post some piccies.

See ya.


----------



## tugboat

Oh yeah, thanks for the info re the Gaslows. Albert has 2 11kg bottles in his locker. I aim to get him plastered one night and nip out wiv a spanna and try one of his bottles in my locker to see if there's enough room. Shhh, mum's the word!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Excellent again tuggs, we're Wilding near Galashiels tonight, got a sodding teeny ache now  

Dentist in the morning with any luck or it's back home for us.


----------



## barryd

Pity about Blackwaterfoot as the car park is right next to the longest sandiest beach on the island. You sure you went to the right place opposite the golf club? Often a couple of vans in there and I dont remember it blocking anyones view.

Still Kildonan is lovely.


----------



## tugboat

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Excellent again tuggs, we're Wilding near Galashiels tonight, got a sodding teeny ache now
> 
> Dentist in the morning with any luck or it's back home for us.


Sorry to hear your teeny is aching, Kev, I thought you were too old for that these days. However, I'm pleased for you that you aren't wearing falsies.:wink2:


----------



## tugboat

barryd said:


> Pity about Blackwaterfoot as the car park is right next to the longest sandiest beach on the island. You sure you went to the right place opposite the golf club? Often a couple of vans in there and I dont remember it blocking anyones view.
> 
> Still Kildonan is lovely.


Hmmm, we clearly should have turned right along the foreshore rather than left! However, the weather is being rather unkind at the moment. It seems to have been blowing old boots for days now, and plenty of rain too. Albert wants to be doing outdoor cooking, so the climate is cramping his style. Me, I love the wild and woolly weather, reminds me of when I lived in Cornwall back in the 70s, whenever there was a gale we'd head for the North coast to go on the beach and have the waves seeming to tower over us as they crashed onto the sand.

Incidentally, opposite the hotel, there are loos with a tap outside and a sign offering CDP, which we didn't previously know about.

Forecast looks to remain unsettled with plenty of wind and rain again tomorrow. Whose idea was it for me to go out and buy a bloomin' kayak? I should have spent the money on sheepskin undies! I blame that Barry for all the stuff that goes wrong in my life. Things haven't been the same for me ever since he came to stay. Did I mention...................? Ah, I think I may have referred to my empty booze cupboard.>

Albert's Easy Lifter scoot rack is working very well. We usually load/unload as a 2-man team and we're getting pretty damned good at it, if I do say so myself. When I'm following along the road, it does look slightly odd the way it follows the van without articulating right and left. The roads here on the island are pretty bad, and the track on the EL is much less than the track of the van, so it's impossible to avoid the potholes. The scoot is staying well secure, but I sometimes wonder at the stresses involved where the EL attaches to the towbar. It would be impossible to travel this island with a conventional trailer, there are too many needs to reverse or turn around, and the EL functions very well in that situation. Mind you, Albert is very good at manoevring it. Not sure I'd be so adept.

While I'm typing this, I'm loading pics to my Photobucket account ready to post on here but it is sooooooo slow. Need to go back and see A&S to see what's on the agenda for today. Stay or move on.

More later, hopefully.


----------



## barryd

You useless git Tugfloat!!! I even gave you concise instructions FFS! That beach would have been great to Kayak down to the Mull of Kintyre from. I even informed the Arran Banner that a famous Captain Pugwash lookalike was going to attempt the perilous voyage from Blackwaterfoot beach to the Mull of Kintyre in a rubber Kayak dressed only in his lime green Mankini. They sent a cameraman and everything. It was your chance for fame. 

Those loos at Kildonan must be new. From memory though your pretty much stuck with the campsite down there, not really anywhere to wild unless things have changed.

Look forward to the Photos.


----------



## tugboat

Sitch update. Sandra and Albert have moved on. Maybe just ahead for a while or maybe they'll just do their own thing.

This trip so far, there has been little to interest Sandra and she has been stuck with the van as she can't walk far. It has come to light today that they are needing a bit of a change from just scenery and sea and need a bit of urban visiting and culture. I hadn't known Albert loves old buildings and architecture and stuff like that. There's nothing like that here, whereas I'm happily drowning in the views and the weather.

Albert is also getting a bit concerned about his gas. No, Kev, not his digestion, his Gaslow. He's on his second bottle now and I don't think there's anymore to be had until well up Kintyre or back over on the mainland East. Gas seems to be a preoccupation with me. My 6kg propane, which I left home with, died during the night, so this morning I fitted the full one I got at Lochranza. Won't be able to get another backup until round on the East coast. I'm pretty sure my system isn't leaking, so my woes are prolly down to my complete incompetence at managing the supplies. At least now, I know where I am supply-wise, so I'd better start writing things down and keeping a record. Worratwot!

I'm gonna post a few piccies now, then I'm wondering if I should start a new thread for my own wanderings. This is Sandra's thread, after all. Potential thread names on a postcard to Tugboat Towers. The aimless meandering of a forum idiot?

Here's Shadow and Ellie at Ullswater. Funny how dogs know when food is in the offing.









Albert and I rode to Haweswater









Approaching Arran









The backdrop to where we parked at North Sannox









The village hall in Corrie. The tap is on the front by the defib box.









Driving from Sannox towards Lochranza, we pulled off to take the dogs for a walk. In the distance you can see the sea and Kintyre on the far side. I remember seeing it from the cab as I drove and thinking "Ooh, that looks promising".









Keeping an eye on the EasyLifter.









Looking in towards Lochranza from the seaward end of the sealoch. In the centre of the picture you can see the remains of LochranzaCastle which we went inside.









From a hillside above Lochranza, looking past the Arran Distillery and over towards Kintyre.









The 2 vans tucked into the trees just outside Pirnmill. View looking North, so Kintyre is out of sight stage left.









A couple of views as we approached Kildonan. The island of Pladda and it's lighthouse.

















It looked very different last evening when the squally weather hit!









The night was pretty wet and windy, but the rain has cleared for the time being. Had a superb walk with Ellie this morning along the foreshore road to the village, and back along the beach. No cobwebs left, that's for sure.

Tomorrow, prolly round to Whiting Bay or Brodick for supplies and fuel, not sure then, still plenty of wilding sites and walks I'd like to do. Maybe back to the West coast and walk to the King's Cave. I do wish this wind would ease, I'm dying to get the mountain bike out.


----------



## aldra

Parked up at corrie harbour

A pretty spot overlooking the sea, will stay the night and tomorrow visit Brodick castle before heading to Kintyre from Lochranza 

Even have Mifi in the van!!

We could do with LPG but none on Arran and not a lot on Kintyre it seems 

I guessed tuggy was happy to stay longer on Arran, the sea is beautiful but the weather has been wet and very squally not conducive to sitting out side the van
Today is finish but still a strongish onshore wind 

We will wander up Kintyre and decide then wether we head for home or cross the Great Glen 

Love the sea but fancy a few lochs, the bluebells and primroses are beautiful, passed a load of wild garlic but unfortunately nowhere to stop the van
Sandra


----------



## barryd

Great photos Tuggers. Makes me want to go back. Its a very special place for Michelle and I. Our second ever "secret" trip was there when we first got together 24 years ago and nobody in the Office knew. Mwhahaha.  We have been going there ever since but not for a while sadly lately. The pull of mainland Europe is too strong. 

Looks like things are warming up a little bit weather wise and next week up there looks quite nice so hopefully your gas might do better. Enjoy the rest of the stay on Arran and more photos when you can please. I notice by the way there are none with me on them from Ullswater.  Surely you got one of me playing the guitar although there would be a copy write charge of £99.99 for posting that.


----------



## JanHank

Lovely pics pardner, if you find an Arran lamb put it in with Ellie and bring it to me, failing that enough Arran wool to knit a cardie.
Sorry to hear weather is not good, hope Barry prediction is right and it warms up soon.
We are in Czech Republic, it's beautiful.
Jan.


----------



## MEES

Great pics !


----------



## tugboat

Finally all calm here at Kildonan, though more wind and rain forecast for tomorrow. I'm heading round to the East side tomorrow for stores and will then decide where to go next. Might venture over the centre of the island, but there may be roadworks to scupper that idea. We'll see.

It's a lovely evening here, so another walk on the beach is imminent, Ellie loves frolicing in the sand. Ya can't beat a good frolic, I say. What a change from earlier when we went rock-pooling and nearly got blown up the beach.

All for now, glad you're settled in at Corrie, Sandra. All the best with your onward travels if we don't get together again.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Lovely pics pardner, if you find an Arran lamb put it in with Ellie and bring it to me, failing that enough Arran wool to knit a cardie.
> Sorry to hear weather is not good, hope Barry prediction is right and it warms up soon.
> We are in Czech Republic, it's beautiful.
> Jan.


He might have to paddle hard in the Kayak Jan as Aran wool actually comes from the Aran Islands off the west coast of Ireland.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aran_Islands


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> He might have to paddle hard in the Kayak Jan as Aran wool actually comes from the Aran Islands off the west coast of Ireland.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aran_Islands


Well I was close, it's an island >


----------



## aldra

Having difficulty posting pictures

The swallows are active

A tall ship has just passed close by

The sea birds are actively diving for fish 

The little harbour is filling with the incoming tide 

The fallen sandstones are dated 1791 , I wonder what the building was?
The bollards on the narrow jutting jetty are sheep with staring eyes, freaked Shadow out , he nearly fell into the sea

A resident came by with her dogs, a northern lass, we enjoyed chatting to her , she asked us did we need any laundry doing, a lovely guesture 

Fed her dogs them a little bit of the H from Hells chicken I was cooking 
They smelt we're almost in the van, much like Ellie does or did 

The harbour is almost full

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Tuggy enjoy your trip 

I'll miss Ellie , shadow will miss Ellie 

And I really enjoy the views, the flowers, the mountains , the sea and the Island

Just don't enjoy the cold wind and rain

I like castles , cheese producers, gardens

Bluebells, primroses 

And local pubs , half a pint and a chat with the locals

And I've happily sat watching up close the wildlife today

I don't need to walk distances ,and I can't if the ground is rough

But I have never stopped others, Albert walks shadow 

But I enjoy cooking 
It's what I do

And visit places accessable on route 

Tomorrow I'm looking forward to the castle and gardens at Brodick 

I may not manage much of the grounds 

but Albert and shadow will

Sandra


----------



## aldra

View from the harbour


----------



## aldra

And later when the tide came in


----------



## aldra

We are slowly making our way home, the water pump is still suspect

We have to keep tightening it, really need to drain down and look at it properly, don't want the van flooded again

On the corin canal last night, beautiful spot 
At the moment on the shore of loch Lomand , lovely views across the loch, shadow is swimming in it as I type, his idea of total bliss

He will be banished to the garage when he returns


----------



## barryd

Lovely round there Sandra. Shame your working your way home already as the weather is starting to improve. It was great to meet up with you all again on Ullswater. Enjoy the rest of the trip back.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We got home about 5ish, I forgot how much we missed getting away even if only for a few days.


----------



## aldra

It's not so bad Barry

We can be back in Scotland in a day from here, it's not a marathon 

The wind made it difficult on the island, it was too cold for outdoor living and threatened to take the door off the hinges every time we opened it, but it is a beautiful island and we shall return

I think unless we are travelling abroad we will contain our trips to one or two weeks depending where we go, whatever the weather Albert has to walk Shadow and his joints are not getting any younger and the cold affects them ,Albert's that is

My joints are not good and apparently my muscles are calcified which causes stiffness and pain

The last few days my elbows and wrists have been stiff and sore to add to my legs , I'd be excellent in an alien film !!

All in all I need rubbing out and drawing again !!

maybe the rheumatologist can redraw me a bit when I see him 

Tuggy is still braving the wind and the sea, old salt that he is

Spoke to him Friday, he is thinking of coming off the island after the weekend

Phone and Mifi has been distinctly iffy to say the least

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Where did you go our Kev?

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Apparently he is still braving it out

I should have brought Ellie home to some warm home comforts

Shadow is still damp from his swim but his coat is so soft

And regardless off whattuggy says, he hardly moults at all

He found one or two hairs in his van

Just can't trust him, he exaggerates 
Sandra


----------



## MEES

Sounds like you gad fun despite the weather.
We too have been doing shorter uk trips in the new van.
So far we have had a 5 day Scotland trip , 5 days on Anglesey, a weekend in a Southport, and a long weekend in Yorkshire ( Hutton Le Hole and the " tour de Yorkshire.
We are off shortly for two weeks either France or the South/ west coast.
Keep rolling - hope you get some help with the joints )
Margaret


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

Well done Sandra and Tuggers for your updates and pictures, OH is now interested in trying out Scotland later this year. We will probably only get 10 weeks in on the Continent this year so will be looking for a late summer/autumn break. Can you get duty free's when you come back over the border?


----------



## aldra

You enjoy Both of you

As I remember you are just young whippersnappers 

I now walk like a Zoombie 

Film producers are rushing to employ me

It's the real thing 

Returned to our 19 year old and friend 
Every bath sheet in the house is either wet or in the washing

All their washing is everywhere

They have washed on quick wash, 800 spin and put it in the dryer

Our electric bill will be out of this world

Our grandkids are out of this world

So I guess it will cancel it out
We will be dead a long time

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Well done Sandra and Tuggers for your updates and pictures, OH is now interested in trying out Scotland later this year. We will probably only get 10 weeks in on the Continent this year so will be looking for a late summer/autumn break. Can you get duty free's when you come back over the border?


You will love it

Scotland is beautiful, if you like a bit of whisky you are in the right place

We unfortunately only drink wine, far too much of it

But Isee you two adoring Scotland

The west coast, the great glen and every thing else
Sandra


----------



## barryd

Sounds like you need some warmer weather Sandra. Glad your home safe.

I spoke to Tuggers this afternoon and he reckons he has cycled round the entire island in his lime green Mankini. Reckons he is now super fit since you left as you were force feeding him pies and cheese. Said he has been on Salad ever since, jogging in the morning and a circuit of the island in the afternoon on his push bike. He has grown sideburns and changed his name to Tuggers Wiggins apparently.


----------



## aldra

And pigs may fly

Sandra


----------



## barryd

He never said anything about Pigs, soz.


----------



## tugboat

barryd said:


> Sounds like you need some warmer weather Sandra. Glad your home safe.
> 
> I spoke to Tuggers this afternoon and he reckons he has cycled round the entire island in his lime green Mankini. Reckons he is now super fit since you left as you were force feeding him pies and cheese. Said he has been on Salad ever since, jogging in the morning and a circuit of the island in the afternoon on his push bike. He has grown sideburns and changed his name to Tuggers Wiggins apparently.


Prat!:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> Where did you go our Kev?
> 
> Sandra


Not too far Sandra, up to Moffett, then Selkirk, Peebles, wandered around there a bit, Galashiels, over to Melrose for LPG @ Johnsons Oils, Hawick, Stayed at St Abbs, then down the coast as far as Bamburgh where we turned inland through Hexham, towards Shap, down the A6 and home, 6 days away, and we visited a few National trust places including Cragside, as we really like it there, no sites as usual.


----------



## tugboat

Hi, everyone. It has been a few days since my last confession report.

I spent 3 days at Blackwaterfoot, parked right by the beach. A great spot with views over to Kintyre. A really good beach for walking, especially once the tide goes out. Ellie and I had a lovely time there. The weather has continued to be blowey, with the odd nice day thrown in.

Last night I was at Sannox, a nice little spot that Barry has used in the past. After walks on the nearby beach, in the afternoon I rode the bicyclette to the ferry terminal at Brodick, a round trip of 15.5 miles. I don't think I've ever ridden a bike that far in one go in my life. You know what we men are like, we get an idea in our heads and it's "to hell with the consequences". My butt was ruined by the time I got back. And it was a decent butt according to Sandra who spent ages looking at it while it was protruding from under her kitchen!:wink2: Last night the legs kept me awake, and today I'm stiffer than a stiff thing. Will go for a walk soon to try and lossen up.

Think I'll head for a wild spot near Lochranza later, with a view to catching the ferry over to Kintyre tomorrow. I've loved this island and will definitely return. The scenery is to die for, and the people so friendly. I wouldn't come in the holiday season, but this time of year if the weather is clement it is spot on. It is calm this morning and much milder, as forecast.

I'm sat on the seafront at Brodick using a very iffy Fon signal. The ferry came in a short time ago and hordes of weekend walkers are passing by after disembarking. Not sure where they're heading, they only have small backpacks.

No good me trying to post pictures with this rubbish signal. I'll probably look for a site to stop on once I get over the water, as I need laundry and could do with EHU for a night on the CPAP machine, so I'll look fort somewhere with decent Wifi as well.

Glad Sandra and Albert reached home safely but sorry to hear of their ongoing water problems. I suspect a new filter unit will sort it once and for all. It is very inaccessible, which makes it difficult to sort any issues. I'm sure they'll get it well sorted in time for their next foreign trip.


----------



## jo662

I have really enjoyed reading about your adventures north of the border,and have not wanted to go back there after having bad experiences when 
we had a holiday with the kids there some years ago.We found Scotland,well the parts we visited, not very kid friendly,but it was nearly 20 years
ago.
Now I really fancy trying there again in the motorhome,but will have to wait a few years till we retire I think.:serious:
Thanks again for an enjoyable thread,so far!:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jo662 said:


> I have really enjoyed reading about your adventures north of the border,and have not wanted to go back there after having bad experiences when
> we had a holiday with the kids there some years ago.We found Scotland,well the parts we visited, not very kid friendly,but it was nearly 20 years
> ago.
> Now I really fancy trying there again in the motorhome,but will have to wait a few years till we retire I think.:serious:
> Thanks again for an enjoyable thread,so far!:grin2:


Jo, just go mate, no kids and it's a great country, you never know what tomorrow will bring, but I'd bet money on it being more of the same, or worse, seldom better.


----------



## jo662

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Jo, just go mate, no kids and it's a great country, you never know what tomorrow will bring, but I'd bet money on it being more of the same, or worse, seldom better.


Don't understand what you mean Kev,you say go but it will be more of the same that we experienced!:surprise:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jo662 said:


> Don't understand what you mean Kev,you say go but it will be more of the same that we experienced!:surprise:


Simple enough Jo, don't put off til tomorrow what you "want" to do today, there may be no tomorrow, and Scotland has changed, at least in the cities, hopefully the rest will never change.


----------



## barryd

Latest on the Tugboat grapevine is that he has left Arran and is now at Grogport on Kintyre. No I hadnt heard of it either. Reckons it sounded a bit sailorey so off he went paddling in the sea apparently.


----------



## aldra

I've heard nothing

Must have fell out with me

Well I did eat his pork pie

Friendships are very delicate things

Pork pies can make a difference to life long friendships it seems 

But if he is paddling in the sea, it doesn't bode good

He prob hasn't willed Ellie to me yet

Sorry baby, iknow , fresh chicken daily, and a big shadow to guard you

So farewell my lovely one

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Nah I think he has worked out how to text but is rubbish getting online Sandra. 

He kept texting me today when I was working. I think he is quite chuffed that the tables are turned and he is swanning about touring while I am stuck here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Thanks Barry. I needed cheering up, ah dear, Barry working, nice one.


----------



## jo662

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Simple enough Jo, don't put off til tomorrow what you "want" to do today, there may be no tomorrow, and Scotland has changed, at least in the cities, hopefully the rest will never change.


Thanks Kev,got ya now!:grin2:

Its definetly on the to do list!:laugh:


----------



## tugboat

Yo, mateys.

I have a reasonable Fon link at the moment, so will try and post a few piccies to bring you up to date.
First some of Blackwaterfoot. The beach








The little harbour








The small white building is the loos, and the CDP is round the back. Did I previously mention that there is no tap roung the back to flush a cassette, so the tap on the front wall may be suspect for cleanliness.

I then went to Brodick and Sannox before heading for Lochranza for the ferry.
The view out towards Kintyre as the sun goes down








I crossed from Lochranza to Claonaig on the first ferry yesterday, having spent the night in a nearby layby. The slipways are quite steep and I had grounding problems. The crewman had to deploy some bits of timber for the rear wheels, which he was proper grumpy about. Was tempted to ask if his missus had 'stopped his tap'!









Approaching Kintyre









The drive down the East side of Kintyre is single track with passing places.








The surface is really good, it's like driving on a snooker table after Arran. There are some challenging steep hairpis in places, but my dear old bus has been a star. I spent yesterday and last night at Grogport, as Barry said. It is a picnic stop with a couple of tables with benches and room for a couple of vans. The view over to Arran is stunningly lovely 
















I'm now in Campbeltown, and soon off to Macrihanish to see what's there.
Some pics of the approach to the town.
















The weather has been roasting, yesterday and today. I need to find a groomer to give Ellie a shampoo and cut.
All for now, folks.


----------



## barryd

Brilliant Stuff Crapton well done! Looks like you are both having a fantastic time. I see you are fascinated with that toilet at Blackwaterfoot, so much so you actually managed to send me a postcard pointing out the very same toilet in biro. That was a first so thanks for that. 

I am actually starting to feel envious. Ah sod it! Ill have to come up and join you. Mwahahahaaa!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Brilliant Stuff Crapton well done! Looks like you are both having a fantastic time. I see you are fascinated with that toilet at Blackwaterfoot, so much so you actually managed to send me a postcard pointing out the very same toilet in biro. That was a first so thanks for that.
> 
> I am actually starting to feel envious. Ah sod it! Ill have to come up and join you. Mwahahahaaa!


We've filled up there a time or two, Yuk


----------



## HermanHymer

Thought it was for the other purpose Kev - no accounting for tastes.

As for Grogton sounds like the last chance saloon!


----------



## HermanHymer

barryd said:


> Brilliant Stuff Crapton well done! Looks like you are both having a fantastic time. I see you are fascinated with that toilet at Blackwaterfoot, so much so you actually managed to send me a postcard pointing out the very same toilet in biro. That was a first so thanks for that.
> 
> I am actually starting to feel envious. Ah sod it! Ill have to come up and join you. Mwahahahaaa!


Barry my sentiments exactly!

Still stranded in Blackpool waiting for the oke to come and fix my fridge. He was due 40 mins ago and the day is drawing to a close. I don't think I can spend many more days in Blackpool campsite with a dwindling food and gas supply waiting for this person. Guess he's low on desire to fix a fridge. Fate is being a little unkind to me, but blessing come in strange disguises!:serious::crying:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

HermanHymer said:


> Thought it was for the other purpose Kev - no accounting for tastes.
> 
> As for Grogton sounds like the last chance saloon!


The tap silly arse   

We now have an external shower so I can hose the cassette down with that and wash me mits before getting back in't van.


----------



## barryd

HermanHymer said:


> Barry my sentiments exactly!
> 
> Still stranded in Blackpool waiting for the oke to come and fix my fridge. He was due 40 mins ago and the day is drawing to a close. I don't think I can spend many more days in Blackpool campsite with a dwindling food and gas supply waiting for this person. Guess he's low on desire to fix a fridge. Fate is being a little unkind to me, but blessing come in strange disguises!:serious::crying:


Thats bad news Viv. Hope you get sorted soon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Thats bad news Viv. Hope you get sorted soon.


Hope it get's sorted quick Viv, if he's not been by the time you get this ring him.


----------



## aldra

Keep in there VIV 

OUR VAN IS STILL NOT EMPTIED

the grandson and friend have left today

Theydevestated the house

I've never washed so many towels, and I've got masses of bath sheets
I'm still washing their clothes 

Albert is doing the garden

The pots are top dressed the hanging baskets are planted

Tomorrow he will pressure hose

On the 6th of June his scan
I'm worried 

Stupid

It's spread or it hasn't 

Me I'm struggling with mobility 

It seems I have psoriatic arthritis 

An auto immune condition similar to rheumatoid arthritis

But ivebeen refered to a rheumatologist 
And medication can help 
Sandra


----------



## tugboat

Erghh, well, I've not been doing too well since yesterday's post. Instead of going to Macrihanish, I decided to head for Mull of Kintyre. Worra bad idea that was. Once you turn off the main road and start following signs for MoK lighthouse, the road is more fit for mountain goats than coachbuilt vans. I was several miles in, with several miles still to go, when I decided 'Bugger this for a game of soldiers' as poor old Tovvy was getting her corsets in a bit of a bind. It was a while later that I found a proper turning-round place had been provided for chicken-hearted folks like me, and I took advantage of it.

As I returned down the hill, I could see there was a long beach at Southend that looked promising. I found a nice carpark next to the beach, with benches and litterbins. Lovely, thinks I, this will do me for tonight. Went for walkies on the beach, fair bit of litter.

Had tea, went on beach again armed with big bag and litter-picker. Collected the usual plastic and tinny dross plus a few lost toys, but also some disgusting human waste stuff. I loathe litter at the best of times, but sometimes I despair of human behaviour. Anyway, result was clean beach, so my good deed done for the day.

Spent a pleasant evening looking at the fine views in the sunset and prepped the van for the night. Went out with Ellie at 2200ish for her late wee and saw the sign at the carpark entrance 'no sleeping between 11pm and 7am'. Bugger! How did I miss that as I drove in? Well, being a law-abiding type, I hit the road to try and find somewhere else. It was getting dark, I was tired, just the situation I hate to be in. That'll teach me to be more vigilant in future. That Barry fella has a name for idiots like me! Begins with T!

Anyway, drove all the way back to Campbeltown, looking for a wildie spot. Nowt. Ended up in a small layby overlooking the loch (where I took those pictures from yesterday). Had a stinker of a night, wretched legs giving me gyp. Up at 0500 and decided to head for Macrihanish to see if it's worth a stop for the day. Got there by 0600. Worra dump! Appears to be a golf course and a few houses and a scratty wee beach. The main beach seems to be the other side of the golf course. Just outside the village I passed a site listed in the C&CC book. Got to say I'd have to be pretty desperate to stay there. For all the facilities it lists, it looked very uninviting. No shelter, a fair few statics, though there were one or two visitors by the looks of things. It looked very run down. Mind you, I look pretty rough at 0600, so maybe I shouldn't speak ill!

Back in Campbeltown now with a view to heading up the A83 towards Tarbert this morning. Parked outside Tesco again and will go in for a paper before I leave town. Already been for a walk with Ellie. This town is in a fantastic location, and is probably a great tourist destination, but not sure what it has going for it apart from the surrounding farms and tourism. It's a strange mix of new buildings and downright dereliction. Most of the place is really shabby, so the new stuff looks rather incongruous. The new flats near the harbour look more like a prison block to me, but I suppose it's all subjective.

One thing I have really appreciated in my travels up here though, is the way that people have been considered. There are loads of seats provided, loads of rubbish bins (so no excuse for all the litter), the public areas are all well-trimmed compared to where I live. Loads of free parking. And the quietness of the roads, especially off-piste, is a joy. Sometimes it feels like the place that time forgot. When I was at Grogport, maybe 3 or 4 vehicles an hour went past. 2 together was rush hour! The TIO chappy yesterday was quite impressed that I'd enjoyed the drive down that road, but I know I'll do it again one day.


----------



## aldra

Tuggy 

I thought signs re no sleeping were now illegal in Scotland 

There was one at the harbour car park where we stayed, although we didn't see it until morning 

The harbour master knew we were on the carpark, even allowed us access to water for which we put a donation into the lifeboat box

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> Tuggy
> 
> I thought signs re no sleeping were now illegal in Scotland
> 
> There was one at the harbour car park where we stayed, although we didn't see it until morning
> 
> The harbour master knew we were on the carpark, even allowed us access to water for which we put a donation into the lifeboat box
> 
> Sandra


Where was that? we were up there and there was a RNLI bloke on board the life boat who gave us a tour, what a bit of kit that was, made me want one, we made a donation too, Lizs sons shop has just got a donation box on his counter for RNLI.


----------



## aldra

There was no lifeboat Kev, just a tin in the office 

The water taps were not locked but as its a "camp " stop for boats someone is paying for it 

He said the water is for boats, but because you asked first you are welcome to take some 

Just seagoing sailing ships stopped for the night 

Just the harbour and canal and a lock out to sea and in from the canal

Lovely spot

Had along chat with two fishermen divers who hand dive for scollaps , 4 days out , 3 days back home , they unloaded sacks of them , straight onto a van and away 

Our son asked for the van for a few days in June and sadly we said no

Albert's scan is the 6 th of June and we may just take off to France after it, or even Wales or back to Scotland 

We bought the new wind blockers with linings and never really had chance to try them out on the last trip the wind was to fierce to risk the awning

Think they will be ideal to allow us to tie shadow outside the van on the wheel without worrying about people approaching or him seeing them 

We nearly lost the door on several occasions, bad design the Adria door and high winds 

The biggest problem is emptying the van for the kids and then restocking it 

We find it difficult and they never put our things back where we want them

This year I think we will holdfast to no, try shorter trips that we can extend depending on circumstances

Sandra


----------



## barryd

I told you Kintyre was a bit crap. 

I think I would have winged it if I had discovered the no sleeping sign at 11pm especially after I had just cleared up their beach. Did you put all the rubbish back again in disgust? 

At least you seem to be getting pleasure in texting me to remind me that your on holiday while I keep the wheels of industry moving down here. 

As said though. I think you have some real treats up ahead where your going. I think we need to meet up again for round two of the Kayak Triathlon challenge. If I survive tomorrows adventure ill let you know and we can set something up.


----------



## aldra

It's not boding well

For either of you

Sandra


----------



## emmbeedee

tugboat said:


> Spent a pleasant evening looking at the fine views in the sunset and prepped the van for the night. Went out with Ellie at 2200ish for her late wee and saw the sign at the carpark entrance 'no sleeping between 11pm and 7am'. Bugger! How did I miss that as I drove in? Well, being a law-abiding type, I hit the road to try and find somewhere else. It was getting dark, I was tired, just the situation I hate to be in. That'll teach me to be more vigilant in future. That Barry fella has a name for idiots like me! Begins with T!


Tuggie, here:
https://andystrangeway.wordpress.com/no-overnight-parking-signs/
is a post about "No overnight parking" signs which were illegal as they were un-authorised & were all supposed to have been removed. 
This mentions "The Highlands", does that cover Kintyre as well though? ISTR they were illegal all over Scotland. Also, does it include "No Sleeping" signs? How can they possibly enforce that anyway? If they come & bang on your door in the middle of the night & wake you up, you're no longer "sleeping" are you?


----------



## aldra

Well tuggy my love

It looks like the weather is on your side 

But every cloud has a silver lining, Albert has top dressed plants, tubs, cutback and pruned, pressure hosed and the gardens look great, he looks exhausted though 

moving on into the green house next, although plants in pots are all out now

Scan on the 6Th and we are toying with the idea of just taking off after it without waiting for results
What will be will be 

Might panic instead though

Sandra


----------



## Penquin

Wow..... Albert is superb with all that gardening (unless I am maligning you), you make me feel very guilty for the number of jobs there that we haven't done..... all I seem to do is cut the grass, use the brush-cutter around the banks, cut more grass and so on - The Firth of Forth bridge painting schedule has got nothing on my pattern with the grass....

Mind you, Bob is helping considerably - one day he brings sticks/branches back from the wood and leaves them in the middle of the grass, then a couple of days later he picks up the same piece and takes it back - sadly he doesn't seem to remember to drop it and so carries it all the way round and then brigs it back to the garden - so next time I am put cutting I have to pile them all up again......






Dave


----------



## aldra

Shadow does exactly the same

He collects sticks on his walks and brings the home 

We pile them out of the way for wildlife insects

Albert is over the top with organising the garden,

Remember our grass is artificial and just needs pressure hosing to look fantastic

But he has a plan for his fruit trees and the border at the front 
Imreallygood at cutting back the endless plants in pots , fushias, geraniums, lillies etc

We are meant to cutdown

But they just keep growing and give a great display 
So next year we will cutdown

After we exchange them for endless pots of daffodils, snowdrops and crocus 

Sandra


----------



## tugboat

Latest update, including gruesome details of surgery.

Some pics of the beach and carpark at Southend

















Proof that I do occasionally wash my feet!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










From Campbeltown, we headed North up the West coast of Kintyre. The road might have been wider than the one on the East side, but the surface was worse. I'd intended to stop and have a look at Tarbert, vbut I got snarled in traffic and wasn't able to turn off towards the harbour area. I was pushed well up along the road out of town before things quietened down. I was tired from not much sleep recently, so I thought 'B......s' and just stopped overlooking the water and had a rest. Guess what, the wind was blowing old boots as usual!

I continued up past Lochgilphead to the Crinan Canal, as I'd often read of it in the sailing magazines. Managed to park up by Lock 7 and go for a walk. It was proper bronzying weather, so I texted Barry just to pee him off 'cos I knew he was working. He rang me back, so I reckon he wasn't working as hard as he made out.









I drove all the way along to Crinan harbour, as it's called, and had a bit of an incident while reversing in the carpark. A rock, cunningly disguised as a lump of grass, leapt out from the bank behind me and gave my scoot rack a bit of a mangling. Oops. Lights still working, and scoot itself looks OK, so will deal with it later.

Then back to Lochgilphead where I stayed on a site close to the waterfront, 15 quid with electric. Went for a walk along the main street in the evening, and saw there was a pet shop/groomer that had a sign 'open by appointment'. Ellie was dirty and shaggy and badly needing a tidy-up, but finding a groomer these days without booking weeks in advance is difficult. I thought it worth a try, so rang the number next morning, but the message said they were closed for the next week! So it was out with the big buckets, and Ellie had a shampoo next to the van. Left her in the sun to dry off while I serviced the van, then we headed off North again towards Oban, as I've decided Mull is the next island on the eyetin itinner list to visit. We did a detour down a side road to Ardfern, as I had read of it many times during my sailing days. Bought some fresh eggs from a driveway, and stopped to have boiled eggs and toast for lunch. Places to stop are pretty much non-existant on this road. I continued all the way to the end of the road, and regretted that decision as there wasn't much room to turn around with the scoot on the back. Superb driving skills (and my incredible modesty) saved the day, and we returned up the road unscathed.

On up the road towards Oban. I did a phone booking for a couple of nights at the C&CC site, as I feel the need to rest for a few days. I can't remember the last time I had a good night's sleep, even with the CPAP, and some of the driving has been quite tiring, so it will be good to stop and take a break. I have plenty of time in hand, so it's not a problem.

The Oban site is 10+ miles North of the town. Passing through the village of Benderloch, I was glad I didn't have to give that as my address when I was at sea!!:toothy9: The site is set in an old walled garden and is very pleasant. Lots of trees and shrubs and bees a-buzzin'.

I'm on a nice pitch, but will hope to move today as I've been targeted by the bloody midges in this corner. A burn is close by, so want to move across to the other side of the site. I've booked in for another 2 nights, and have reserved the ferry to Mull for Monday morning. Yesterday, I rode the scoot into Oban for shopping and a bit of goofing. Lots of people around. On the way to town, there if a garage forecourt with a camping shop that has lots of useful stuff. I bought some new locker door retainers, as a couple of my doors tend to fall on my head as I rummage. Also, with the scoot unloaded, I was able to deploy spanners and wrenches and straighten the rack out a bit. It'll require an engineers vice to sort it when I get home.

There are some good woods just outside the site for doggy walks, and the National Cycle path passes just outside too. I hope I may get the bike out later and take a ride.

More soon, hopefully.


----------



## barryd

Great photos Crapton. Its always a pleasure to ring you back when I am working as I get paid by the hour. 

Glad to see you have blooded the scooter rack.  Look at it this way though, they are like a battering ram and its saved you wrecking the backend of the van. After 8 years mine is looking pretty battered now. They are great for punting wheelie bins, Aire de service signs, lampposts, tourist information signs and cyclists. I never feel a thing. 

We look forward to the next instalment with great anticipation. When you are you launching that blooming Kayak again? Dont forget to tune in live next week for my Saltburn Surf Kayaking challenge.


----------



## aldra

Crinan is beautiful tuggy

You seem to be doing OK

Bad day to day , my foot is swollen and painful and I can't walk again

The gardens are looking good, He's sorted them

Take care

Sandra


----------



## suedew

Don't know if you like fish tuggers, but there are a couple of really nice fish restaurants in oban, the seared scallops from the caravan on the pier are superb. (that's if it's still there lol)


----------



## barryd

suedew said:


> Don't know if you like fish tuggers, but there are a couple of really nice fish restaurants in oban, the seared scallops from the caravan on the pier are superb. (that's if it's still there lol)


No good telling Crapton Bogwash to go off and eat Scallops. I know for a fact he is sat in his van scoffing Scotch Pies. He got a job lot of a hundred from some dodgy bloke on Kintyre.


----------



## tugboat

barryd said:


> No good telling Crapton Bogwash to go off and eat Scallops. I know for a fact he is sat in his van scoffing Scotch Pies.  He got a job lot of a hundred from some dodgy bloke on Kintyre.


Rotter. I bet you were the class sneak at school.


----------



## tugboat

aldra said:


> Crinan is beautiful tuggy
> 
> You seem to be doing OK
> 
> Bad day to day , my foot is swollen and painful and I can't walk again
> 
> The gardens are looking good, He's sorted them
> 
> Take care
> 
> Sandra


Sorry to hear you're suffering, Sandra, I hope it will ease tomorrow. Longterm pain is a misery, that's for sure.


----------



## tugboat

suedew said:


> Don't know if you like fish tuggers, but there are a couple of really nice fish restaurants in oban, the seared scallops from the caravan on the pier are superb. (that's if it's still there lol)


Hi Sue,

I do like fish, but never tried scallops. The appearance puts me off a bit, same with mussels. And don't mention oysters. Bleccchhh!

I'm on the C&CC site which is about 12 miles outside Oban (they almost could have called it the Fort William site!), so it's a bit far to go at the end of the day when I'm knackered from dog-walking, van-cleaning, sudoku-solving, sitting in the sun and other such strenuous activities.

I came in on the ferry to Oban a couple of years ago in an evening and had a boxed fish and chip supper, but wasn't too impressed with it. Not exactly what I'd call a man-sized portion, IYKWIM. I often find the chippy in an outlying residential area is a better bet.


----------



## jiwawa

I always thought the entire peninsula was the Mull Of Kintyre - you live and learn.

I'd family farming Machrihanish way, and living in Campbeltown.

I thought it was lovely scenery on both coasts of the peninsula. I've stayed on the campsite you mentioned and it was fine - though that was a couple of years ago now.

There's an interesting museum in Campbeltown in what looks like an old church (but isn't).

I got a lovely local cheese in the town whose name I can't remember - had a black skin.


----------



## HermanHymer

Hi I'm in Scotland... with the fridge fixed at last. An overnight stop at C&CC Moffat, and then on to Ayr. Moffat was chokka, got the last spot with no elec not that it was a hassle. Only £6 and some change for one person with facs - lovely new facs. Booked in at the Green Frog, (£5.50 no facs, elec optional extra) a stone's throw from C&CC for my return trip on Sat 25 June as C&CC have a min stay of 2 nights at the weekend. 

The weather has been very kind. Have walked close on 20km between yesterday and today seeing the town and the beach. Arran lies just across the water and I was wondering if Tuggie was still there. Didnt realise the mountains were so high on the island! 

I have it on reliable authority from my neighbours in SA that Ballachulish (nr Glencoe) is fab. Don't miss it Tuggie. 

Tomorrow I'm off to Milarrochy Bay (C&CC) on the east shore of Loch Lomond and to say hi to the wardens (ex Norwich C&CC) and gel out there for a few days. Tuggie's photography is a a hard act to follow, so I'll have to read up on how to post pics (from previous instructions). 

Sandra, so sorry you're suffering! Hope it will pass quickly. Fingers crossed for Albert's next scan.

Anyone else away in Scotland?


----------



## tugboat

Hi, Viv, good to hear from you that you're on the road at last. Take care on your travels.

Posting pics is a pain, as internet speeds tend to be slow and it takes ages to transfer pictures. Still, it's great to share the special places we get to. I know pictures of these places are probably available already just by Googling, but sharing someone's trip and getting a bit of narrative to go with the pictures is much better in my opinion. I'd post more if possible.

I ought to post a pic of Ellie, 'cos she's just had a shampoo and a Tuggly haircut! Maybe I'll get one of her on the ferry to Mull on Monday.


----------



## barryd

Yeah we would rather see more photos of Ellie than your scabby feet for sure.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I thought the feet were the best part, everyone has pictures of their vans, the view, Dogs etc, but feet, it could be a whole new forum spin off beginning.

PLUG alert

Speaking of which there's a link to a new self build one in my sig if anyone is leaning that way, and it's doing well, humour is even allowed on this one, but it aint FC and so behave nicely.


----------



## JanHank

tugboat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Posting pics is a pain, as internet speeds tend to be slow and it takes ages to transfer pictures. Still, it's great to share the special places we get to. I know pictures of these places are probably available already just by Googling, but _*sharing someone's trip and getting a bit of narrative to go with the pictures is much better in my opinion. *_I'd post more if possible.
> I ought to post a pic of Ellie, 'cos she's just had a shampoo and a Tuggly haircut! Maybe I'll get one of her on the ferry to Mull on Monday.


I agree with you tugs, but it is a lot nicer when there is something personel on the picture i.e. Ellie, you, the van, the Kayak, something so´s we know its your picture and NOT one off the internet. Why are people reluctant to show themselves to others?


----------



## nicholsong

JanHank said:


> I agree with you tugs, but it is a lot nicer when there is something personel on the picture i.e. Ellie, you, the van, the Kayak, something so´s we know its your picture and NOT one off the internet. *Why are people reluctant to show themselves to others?*


Well it has its risks Jan - last time I did it, on Barnes Common, I could have been arrested, but fortunately the Vicar was very forgiving and She promised not to make a complaint.:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think we saw enough with the feet Jan, don't be tempting the poor lad, he'e easily led.


Some of us are shy hence not many pictures exist of me


----------



## jo662

nicholsong said:


> Well it has its risks Jan - last time I did it, on Barnes Common, I could have been arrested, but fortunately the Vicar was very forgiving and She promised not to make a complaint.:laugh:


I'm shocked!:surprise:


----------



## JanHank

nicholsong said:


> Well it has its risks Jan - last time I did it, on Barnes Common, I could have been arrested, but fortunately the Vicar was very forgiving and She promised not to make a complaint.:laugh:


 :surprise: Trust you to pick me up on a double meaning, you terror.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I agree with you tugs, but it is a lot nicer when there is something personel on the picture i.e. Ellie, you, the van, the Kayak, something so´s we know its your picture and NOT one off the internet. *Why are people reluctant to show themselves to others*?


Im not!! Which bits of me do you want to see? 

Your just hankering after seeing some more pictures of my younger self like wot I posted on "Another forum". You minx!


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Im not!! Which bits of me do you want to see?
> 
> Your just hankering after seeing some more pictures of my younger self like wot I posted on "Another forum". You minx!


I´ve seen enough of you, don´t want to see anymore of yer bits. :serious:


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I´ve seen enough of you, don´t want to see anymore of yer bits. :serious:


Awwwwww! You sure?

What about a nice picture of me and my band?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well you left yourself wide open there Bazza me old cock, and the picture proves it.

What do you call a bloke who hangs around with musicians .



























Wait for it....







































Wait for it
























A drummer > >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've been waiting for yonks for you to post a full picture of the band.


----------



## barryd

Yeah but in real life Im the guitarist.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No wonder you're in pain mate, what have you done to your neck, I thought you'd know by now the golden rule for such a problem.


You'll have to ask though, IF YOU DARE > >


----------



## aldra

Tuggy, where are you??

Start a new thread immediately 

This one has completely lost the plot amongst other things :crying::grin2::grin2:

Sandra


----------



## tugboat

This thread has been hijacked by evil miscreants. I'm on the ferry to Mull atm, left Oban about 5 mins ago. Weather has gone all dull, and rain forecast for the next few days. Bummer.

And that knob Barry can lay off my feet. Sandra, Albert and I saw more bits of him the other week at Ullswater than we would ever have wished for. Fair turned me stomach, it did.


----------



## tugboat

Oh yeah, forgot to say. Did 14 miles on the bicycle yesterday. Hurty botty again, but recovered more quickly than last time. I must be getting fitter. Or my arse is, anyway!


----------



## barryd

Are you leaning over the bow rail singing "My heart will go one" (Titanic song) or "Sailing"? 

And just for the record, What happened in Ullswater stays in Ullswater alright?


----------



## HermanHymer

God forbid... who would want to know?

Feeling smug me too. 18km walked around Ayr Friday and Saturday. Road to, town, and beach cr*p, sunshine beautiful. 

Yesterday, drove north up the coast from Ayr, admired Arran and Rothesay where my Nan went on holiday and brought me back a tartan hankie when I was about 7. Then around the Firth of Clyde and across the Erskine Bridge to Loch Lomond and Trossachs National Park. 

Gave my Maker a wave, (if you're interested in the detail, see my post on JanHank's thread about Navajo 1 year on - sorry hijacked that! I had to tell someone, but not my family) but He waved me by and said, no press on!

Today (Mon) Loch Lomond - beauooootiful! Think I must go for a boat ride on the Loch.


----------



## HermanHymer

Barry reminds me of my 3 year old great niece.

Being obstreperous her Dad gave her a little smack on her bum.

The little lips went down on the corners - "You hurt my beautiful little bottom. You must kiss it better!". I don't think so Barry!


----------



## barryd

Hey Viv, your catching Tuggers up. Go and raid his booze cabinet.


----------



## tugboat

Hey, everybody. Been a while since I had internet. I did try to post from Fort William using the Scotrail Wifi from Morrisons' carpark but, having written out a long post with piccies, the link dropped out and the post was lost. I cussed a blue streak, I'm tellin' ya! This time, having learned my lesson, I'm constructing a post as a document offline and will just send it in one hit when I next get a signal. So..................

First things first. I think I need to go to confession again. I've turned out to be a serial van abuser. Thanks to having the scoot hung on the back, Mull was 'eventful'. I now know what my heart tastes like, it having been in my mouth quite a lot.

I think my last post was on the ferry having just departed Oban for Craignure. Off the ferry I turned left in order to circumnavigate the island in a clockwise direction. It seemed the best route, as it gave me options for different ferries to leave the island via the North coast.

Looking for a scenic place to take Ellie for a walk, I turned down a side road to Grass Point. I saw the sign that said 18T MGW, but missed the one that said 'weak road'. I think I'd probably forgotten what that sign meant anyway. Maybe I need a refresher with a Highway Code book! Anyway, quite a few miles down this road we came to a steep lefthand hairpin. I'd previously been round some of these in Kintyre and they had been 'interesting' in a gulpy sort of way, but this one threw in a surface covered in loose gravel due to the roadway breaking up. The offside tyre lost grip and spun, Tovvy stopped, and then slid backwards despite me slamming on the anchors. Being locked up, the steering had no effect, so we just went back sorts straight. Who'd'a'thort a Bessie could do a wheelie, eh?

















I didn't even have time to kak my pants, it happened so quickly. Ellie gave me a right bollocking for leaving her up in the air. She's usually really quiet while travelling, but she knew I'd cocked up, that's for sure. I'm thinking I'm proper stuffed as far as recovery is concerned. If I could get the RAC or a local garage out, there really wasn't room to get a truck past the van to get in front and pull me up the hill. But Tugger's luck was in that day, maybe some Brownie points came home, I don't know. A couple came along behind in a car and stopped back a ways and walked up to me. They were visitors but knew the area having been for many years. He went back to a house to seek assistance and eventually returned with the number of a local farmer who might help. I trudged up the hill until the phone worked and managed to get through. He was proper grumpy and said he had towed 2 motorhomes the previous week. Said he couldn't understand why we couldn't get up there. Oops! He said it would cost me 20 quid and he'd be a while.

I expected a tractor to turn up, but he came along in an old SWB LandRover. I thought "That'll never pull best part of 4 tonnes up this cliff". He pulled a chain out the back and hooked us up. He put that thing in low range, proceeded to pull the front of the van back down onto the road, his wheels chattered on the gravel a bit, but that little Landie pulled Tovvy up that hill no problem. My respect for Landies went through the roof, I can tell you. The chain did a bit of paint damage to the front bumper due to the sharp corners we had to go around, but I reckon that was 20 quid well spent. Certainly saved my bacon. Thanks, Steve.

I think my van is a bit light at the front due to the scoot on the back and also my water tank is right at the back too. Presumably the fact that I get more problems on lefthand hairpins is down to the way the differential is laid out in the gearbox. On a previous visit to Scotland, I carried the scoot all over the Outer Hebrides without major issues, but I won't bring it on future trips to this type of terrain. I mainly brought it this time as Albert was taking his and I'd thought our time together would be longer and we'd get more use out of them. I carry a folding MTB which is great for exercise, but maybe an electric bike would be an alternative to the scoot for shopping trips. Research needed.

Anyway, to continue. I checked there were no more such hazards further down the road and we continued to Grass Point. Found a small parking area and went for a ramble over the grass and rocks down to the coast. A great view over the Sound to the mainland. Here's Ellie checking it out.









We returned back to the main road without problems, and continued SouthWest with the intention of wild-camping somewhere. However, the places I saw, the inclines and surfaces were such that my lack of confidence in the van's grip made me extra cautious. I also needed places suitable for dog-walking, plus I was wanting to avoid the midges as much as possible. I was bitten all to hell while at the Oban C&CC site and the itching lasts a week or more and the bites weep and dribble and are a right nuisance. I'm finding Smidge helps, but they get right inside your clothing. Those wee f*****s are the spawn of the devil! I reckon if ever Britain needs to quell an enemy, we should just hoover up billions of midges and carpet bomb them into enemy territory. That'll sort 'em out. Too busy itching to shoot!

We continued down the Ross of Mull, stopped briefly in Bunessan for a cuppa,








then on down to Fionnphort, where the ferry goes to Iona. Parked up in the free carpark and walked to the beach and ferry terminal.
















You can see the old abbey on Iona above the back end of the white car.

Cooked up tea in the carpark, sweet and sour pork, Yum, did wonder whether to stay the night despite the 'no overnighting' signs, but decided to go further down the road to a campsite to check it out. Booked in to the Fidden Farm site, £8 per adult, no leccy, but all the other facilities. A fair walk from the beach area to the facilities in the yard, but I use everything onboard anyway. 
A few piccies of the site

















It started to rain when I got up next morning so, being on grass and with slopes to negotiate, decided to move on. It was a fairly miserable day weatherwise and I don't enjoy driving in that, so was fortunate to find a layby just West of Bunessan where we were tucked in shelter below a cliff with a nice view seawards and of a stone pier with some boats tied up.
















We got there in good time in the morning but, given the weather, I decided to stop for the day and that night. Very little traffic, and spent the day reading and walks to the pier with Ellie. Plenty of fishy smelly stuff to keep her interested!

I also spent that day mulling (see what I did there?) over where to go next. I had heard heard Calgary Bay was good for wild camping, plus I wanted to visit Tobermory.Unless I went all the way back round the East end of the island, I would have to use B roads with some nasty bendy bits and potential steep stuff. I didn't have an OS map, just a book of road maps, so I didn't have detailed info to look at. No internet either, of course.

I decided to be brave so, having headed East next morning, we took the B8035 which pretty much hugs the West coast of the island.

We shortly took the side road down to Ulva Ferry and parked up. Walked down to the ferry landing and watched a boat embarking passengers for a trip out to the Treshnish islands and Fladda to see Fingals Cave. 








It was chilly standing there watching, I fancied many of them were a bit under-dressed for a day out on the water.
The view West from from the ferry.









I found the driving a bit of a strain tbh, given that I was feeling windy about handling issues. We had a repeat of the lefthand hairpin at one point and Tovvy lost grip again even though there was no gravel. Bugger, thinks I! I had several goes at it without success, and fortunately no traffic in either direction to add to my worries. I had enough traction that I was able to steer back down the hill a-ways and take a run at it. It was one of those 'go for bust' times and we just managed it with lots of wheelspin. Boy, was I thankful. Good old Tovvy, sorry to abuse you so.

We continued with lots of trepidation that more such issues would appear, and I was thinking Calgary Bay was not going to be worth the trouble despite some fine views.








Then, around the corner, this appeared! Great, or what?








What a fine expanse of sand.








And this is the view out to sea.








This is the wildcamp area, but I didn't feel it was accessible to me with my ground clearance (I have a saggy butt) as the entrance was rather eroded,








so I continued on to the main carpark and found a space there. I actually stayed the night there, though I'm sure it would be frowned upon.









I had thought to stay the next day and get the kayak out, but it was a miserable wet morning so decided to move on to Tobermory. I again had worries about the tight turns shown on the map as the roads were now wet as well, but we got through without too many jolts from the defribilator.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nice post Geoffers, if you ever decide to write a book, I'll borrow it off someone  

Tuggers Travels, no don't thank me.


----------



## barryd

Wow! Quite an adventure your having Crapton. It wouldnt be a proper motorhome adventure though without at least one sphincter throbbing event. 

I must admit ive never managed to pull a wheelie in the van yet so you have one over on me.

I think its safe to say your ready for the Alps or the Pyrenees. They will be a doddle after that lot.


----------



## aldra

Was wondering where you were Tuggy,
Wasn't sure if you were sailing the high seas or braving the wind and spray, mariner style 

Or just tucked up in the van eating pork pies

Thank goodness you managed to get out of that fairly lightly. 

I not sure a scooter is that useful for touring, better to settle in one spot and explore the area around, although yours is fairly easy to take on and off 

Take care and no more escapades 

Sandra and albert


----------



## tugboat

barryd said:


> Wow! Quite an adventure your having Crapton. It wouldnt be a proper motorhome adventure though without at least one *sphincter throbbing event. *
> 
> I must admit ive never managed to pull a wheelie in the van yet so you have one over on me.
> 
> I think its safe to say your ready for the Alps or the Pyrenees. They will be a doddle after that lot.


I say, steady on, this is a family show!>


----------



## tugboat

The well photographed seafront at Tobermory. You've all seen it, but it's proof I did actually make it.








By the time I'd had a look round the town, I decided I'd had enough of Mull's roads and it was time to head back to the mainland. I might have stayed longer if the weather had been nicer. I had a look at the ferry slipway at Tobermory, but it looked a bit steep to me. Having had issues with grounding at Lochranza and grumpy Calmac staff, I wanted a smooth ride. I also didn't like the look of the road on Ardnamurchan, I'm getting real chicken-hearted! I was kind of resigned to heading back to Oban via Claonaig, but went and had a look at the slipway at Fishnish and reckoned it might be doable. Joined the queue and crossed to Lochaline without any problem at all. Drove up to Strontian, turned left along Loch Sunart. The Jocks may have midges but, by gum, they have some cracking geography.

Found a little wildcamp at a place called Ardery. A parking area for a lovely little nature trail. There are lots of them in this area and we enjoyed many of them. They clearly took an immense amount of work and money to create, but I'm grateful for that, we had some splendid outings to break up the journeys.
























I very cleverly ran out of water after midge o'clock and had to go out and brave the little errr blighters in order to transfer my backup supply to the main tank. Smidge seemed to protect me, though, and it smells nice unlike that stuff that melts your clothes.

The pesky critters were still around when we got up next morning, so we headed off up the road a bit for Ellie's morning constitutional and my first cuppa of the day. Then off to Fort William to fill up with LPG,diesel and a few victuals, then off to Glencoe C&CC site as I felt the need to hole up for a couple of days. I was a bit under par and needed to stop and have a rest. It was a pleasant stay and NO MIDGES! YAY!!! The itching from Oban a week ago are just now subsiding. Oh, I hate those wee f*****s, but they sure love me! Weather was a bit murky, but I was happy reading and watching movies. Did manage one walk into the village which knackered us both. That walking lark is definitely over-rated.
Spectacular surrounds of the campsite.









That brings us up to Sunday. Called in at Fort William again for last minute stores, tried posting to no avail, so headed off up the road towards Loch Ness. Can't remember if I already mentioned that I've decided not to go to the Outer Hebrides this trip because of the light front end, so will stay on the mainland now. Fully intend to do the coastal route as much as possible with maybe a look at the Cairngorms National Park too. We'll see, play it by ear.

Was heading towards Loch Ness C&CC site on Sundayday, and came across a memorial to the Commandos who trained in this area during WW2. I'm an emotional sort of bloke and I'm always a sucker for a memorial, if you know what I mean, but I felt particularly moved by this one. Not by words on plaques, but just by the statue itself. Very ordinary looking men in standard uniform, none of that heroic imagery that we see on our screens. It really is a splendid thing to behold, and it is placed in spectacular surroundings. It was well worth a visit and I'm glad I spotted it in passing.

















Further up the road and passed Loch Lochy and I would have liked to see something of the Caledonian Canal. Fort Augustus was pretty busy and nowhere to park a larger vehicle that I could see, so pressed on towards Loch Ness. I had intended to make for the C&CC site that night but spotted an idyllic little picnic site at a place called Dalcrag. Right by a fast-flowing burn.








A few picnic tables, no-one else there. Got there just in time, I reckon, as several other vans slowed meaningfully as they went past. They could have stopped, there was room for others apart from me. Some litter which I picked up this morning, so left it better than I found it. A lovely little doggy walk through the trees to some rapids, and NO MIDGES!! Wahay!

Yesterday morning, after a late brekkus, drove past the C&CC site turn-off as arrival not allowed till after 1400. Found a little place called Farigaig which offered some walks of differing strenuousness. I chose the toughest (****!) and it was a right gut-buster of a walk. I thought the hill would never stop. Over 3 miles and took us an hour and a half. I was sweating bullets. Ellie kept going too, she's a game wee thing. There is a little lake, called a Lochy, right up at the top. I could have done with a swim by then!

From Farigaig we moseyed down to the Loch Ness Shores C&CC site, which I've discovered has only been up and running a couple of seasons. It's a cracking site and I've booked in for 4 nights, as I hope to use the bike and the kayak. I gather Barry has bust his, so someone needs to show how it's done propper! Shame I have no-one to take piccies of me being all macho and interesting, so you'll have to take my word for it.

Here's the view from the campsite. Not bad, eh?









OK, that's enough for now. If you've read all this crap, award yourself a coconut. Maybe I should break it up into 16 smaller posts? Don't want to bore you to tears. Let me know if you've had enuff and I'm wasting my time. I'll head over to reception at some point (prolly tomorrow) where they have free Wifi, and see if I can add the piccies and get this posted.

Tara.

P.S. I have a toothache coming on. B****cks!


----------



## jiwawa

Wow, that was some adventure tuggy. It brought the sweat out on me reading about your wheelie. 

We were driving through the Pyrenees, pulling a caravan in those days (sorry, I'll rinse my mouth out!) 

Going downhill, nice and gently, coming to a left hand bend with no barrier between the road and the sheer drop of goodness knows how many feet. A little more pressure to the brakes - and she just glides forward gracefully on the grit.... 

Oh my goodness! She did regain traction in time but that was such a hairy few seconds when everything goes in slow motion. I never want to repeat the experience.


----------



## barryd

Great photos Geoff. Enjoying the virtual tour.

You need to row the entire length of the Caledonian Canal from Fort William to Inverness to see the best of it really. The record is 18 hours set by a nutcase from North Yorkshire in 1987. You should beat that easy with all this fitness training you have been doing. Set off tomorrow! Loch Ness isnt that big. Just get on with it.


----------



## jo662

Really enjoying your semi blog Geoff,keep them coming.And good to see the scenery with having to run the gauntlet of the bloody midges!>

Waiting for your next enstalment!:grin2:


----------



## cabby

Have to agree, very interesting and great photos.

cabby


----------



## emmbeedee

Ditto, very interesting report Tuggy & beautiful photos too. Keep them coming please.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yup, keep em coming Geoff, you should have used MacD's in Fort William opposite Morrisons, just park it by the roundabout cut in, the WiFi reaches to there, where did you get LPG from there, was the BP station still selling it or did you go to the Gleaner station?

I do hope you kept the coordinates of all the the nice places you found to share with me later


----------



## tugboat

Got LPG from BP by the roundabout, Kev. Made the mistake of getting diesel from Gleaner on arrival, when I could have had it much cheaper from Morrisons. Didn't do my research properly and paid the price.

Thanks for the positive comments, folks, very kind. I'm no scribe, and no photographer, but I enjoy reading about other peoples' travels and the problems they encounter, so it's only fair to share mine too.

Talking of problems, the accumulator on my water system has packed up. Think the diaphragm has gone, as it won't maintain pressure. Will research if I can get a replacement during my travels. 

Also the fuse under the bonnet that serves the step and fridge melted (the plastic on the blade literally melted though the fuse was intact). I was informed of the problem by a buzzing from the fridge while drioving. Initially I thought it was a fault on the fridge panel and gave it a few slaps, but then the step wasn't retracting either. I carry a spare relay and plenty of fuses, so next stop I checked it out. The fuse holder was all burned and yecchy, so I shifted the circuit to a spare one and it seems OK now. I have all the tools/soldering kit/spare fus holders in case of more major surgery. No wonder the van is rear heavy! In this instance, I think the problem may have been arcing because the blades were a little loose in the fuse holder. Time will tell if I have a deeper issue. I shall keep you informed.

I'm off to the dentist in Inverness later, as had toothache the last couple of days. Not much sleep last night, so just rang a practice and they'll see me this afternoon. Happy days!


----------



## nicholsong

emmbeedee said:


> Ditto, very interesting report Tuggy & beautiful photos too. Keep them coming please.


I concur. More please.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> Got LPG from BP by the roundabout, Kev. Made the mistake of getting diesel from Gleaner on arrival, when I could have had it much cheaper from Morrisons. Didn't do my research properly and paid the price.
> 
> Thanks for the positive comments, folks, very kind. I'm no scribe, and no photographer, but I enjoy reading about other peoples' travels and the problems they encounter, so it's only fair to share mine too.
> 
> Talking of problems, the accumulator on my water system has packed up. Think the diaphragm has gone, as it won't maintain pressure. Will research if I can get a replacement during my travels.
> 
> Also the fuse under the bonnet that serves the step and fridge melted (the plastic on the blade literally melted though the fuse was intact). I was informed of the problem by a buzzing from the fridge while drioving. Initially I thought it was a fault on the fridge panel and gave it a few slaps, but then the step wasn't retracting either. I carry a spare relay and plenty of fuses, so next stop I checked it out. The fuse holder was all burned and yecchy, so I shifted the circuit to a spare one and it seems OK now. I have all the tools/soldering kit/spare fus holders in case of more major surgery. No wonder the van is rear heavy! In this instance, I think the problem may have been arcing because the blades were a little loose in the fuse holder. Time will tell if I have a deeper issue. I shall keep you informed.
> 
> I'm off to the dentist in Inverness later, as had toothache the last couple of days. Not much sleep last night, so just rang a practice and they'll see me this afternoon. Happy days!


Good news about the BP garage still doing LPG, perhaps they're only roving the pumps for those garages with low sales, can't blame them really with the move going more to Hybrids electric vehicles and away from LPG.

Hope your teggy feels better later, watch out for droopy lip syndrome when you have a brew.


----------



## tugboat

Went off to Inverness yesterday morning trying to source an accumulator with no luck. Went to Gael Force the chandlers, nothing, they directed me to Caley Cruisers by the Canal. They only had a much bigger thing which was no good, so the search continues.

Went for a walk by the canal then turned down onto a large playing field with some allotments at the end. I was admiring some well-developed rhubarb, which seemed well ahead compared with what mine does at home. Got talking to the allotment holder and had quite a chat. Ended up with me coming away with a goodly bundle of rhubarb, so I've been cooking a crumble this morning and stewed the rest. Wish I had a bigger oven dish!

I lost quite a bit of weight yesterday 'cos I had to have a tooshy-peg removed. Actually it wasn't me that lost the weight, more my credit card. Still the dentist was a real babe and the staff were all top totty too, so it was worth the money just for the eye candy. We all had a good larf despite the circumstances and as we drove away the receptionists were waving madly at Ellie and me. I know, I can't help this effect I have on women. They love seeing me leave!!!

Update on the fridge/step issue. More work needed, as yesterday I was getting a delay between starting the engine and the step retracting. Revving the engine made no difference so don't think it was bad feed from the alternator. Also had the alarm on the fridge sounding again. I'll check the fuse again, but I'm guessing the relay is on the way out. I'm buggered if I can remember which relay it is, now, so I'll have to try and trace the wiring.

Hoping to get the bike out today and work on reducing the tum. If I can get up the hill to the road, it's only undulating after that, so will give it a shot.

I was up at 0430 this morning and over to the laundry. On most sites the laundry is locked overnight but not here. There are only 2 machines and 1 drier for quite a big site, though not too busy atm, but I wanted to make sure I got everything dry and put away, so it was worth getting up early. It's overcast today and quite chilly. I don't have the right clothing for kayaking if it's cold, so that's on the back burner atm.

Really enjoying this site. There are lots of rabbits and birds around, it's quiet, the location is great and the staff are really pleasant and helpful. It is still being developed with more buildings going up. Will try and remember to take a few pics as I wander around. I may extend my stay for the weekend and do more cycling if weather permits. It'll give me an excuse to tuck into the rhubarb crumble.......once my gum stops throbbing!

See yez, folks.


----------



## tugboat

Went off to Inverness yesterday morning trying to source an accumulator with no luck. Went to Gael Force the chandlers, nothing, they directed me to Caley Cruisers by the Canal. They only had a much bigger thing which was no good, so the search continues.

Went for a walk by the canal then turned down onto a large playing field with some allotments at the end. I was admiring some well-developed rhubarb, which seemed well ahead compared with what mine does at home. Got talking to the allotment holder and had quite a chat. Ended up with me coming away with a goodly bundle of rhubarb, so I've been cooking a crumble this morning and stewed the rest. Wish I had a bigger oven dish!

I lost quite a bit of weight yesterday 'cos I had to have a tooshy-peg removed. Actually it wasn't me that lost the weight, more my credit card. Still the dentist was a real babe and the staff were all top totty too, so it was worth the money just for the eye candy. We all had a good larf despite the circumstances and as we drove away the receptionists were waving madly at Ellie and me. I know, I can't help this effect I have on women. They love seeing me leave!!!

Update on the fridge/step issue. More work needed, as yesterday I was getting a delay between starting the engine and the step retracting. Revving the engine made no difference so don't think it was bad feed from the alternator. Also had the alarm on the fridge sounding again. I'll check the fuse again, but I'm guessing the relay is on the way out. I'm buggered if I can remember which relay it is, now, so I'll have to try and trace the wiring.

Hoping to get the bike out today and work on reducing the tum. If I can get up the hill to the road, it's only undulating after that, so will give it a shot.

I was up at 0430 this morning and over to the laundry. On most sites the laundry is locked overnight but not here. There are only 2 machines and 1 drier for quite a big site, though not too busy atm, but I wanted to make sure I got everything dry and put away, so it was worth getting up early. It's overcast today and quite chilly. I don't have the right clothing for kayaking if it's cold, so that's on the back burner atm.

Really enjoying this site. There are lots of rabbits and birds around, it's quiet, the location is great and the staff are really pleasant and helpful. It is still being developed with more buildings going up. Will try and remember to take a few pics as I wander around. I may extend my stay for the weekend and do more cycling if weather permits. It'll give me an excuse to tuck into the rhubarb crumble.......once my gum stops throbbing!

See yez, folks.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> Went off to Inverness yesterday morning trying to source an accumulator with no luck. Went to Gael Force the chandlers, nothing, they directed me to Caley Cruisers by the Canal. They only had a much bigger thing which was no good, so the search continues.
> 
> Went for a walk by the canal then turned down onto a large playing field with some allotments at the end. I was admiring some well-developed rhubarb, which seemed well ahead compared with what mine does at home. Got talking to the allotment holder and had quite a chat. Ended up with me coming away with a goodly bundle of rhubarb, so I've been cooking a crumble this morning and stewed the rest. Wish I had a bigger oven dish!
> 
> I lost quite a bit of weight yesterday 'cos I had to have a tooshy-peg removed. Actually it wasn't me that lost the weight, more my credit card. Still the dentist was a real babe and the staff were all top totty too, so it was worth the money just for the eye candy. We all had a good larf despite the circumstances and as we drove away the receptionists were waving madly at Ellie and me. I know, I can't help this effect I have on women. They love seeing me leave!!!
> 
> Update on the fridge/step issue. More work needed, as yesterday I was getting a delay between starting the engine and the step retracting. Revving the engine made no difference so don't think it was bad feed from the alternator. Also had the alarm on the fridge sounding again. I'll check the fuse again, but I'm guessing the relay is on the way out. I'm buggered if I can remember which relay it is, now, so I'll have to try and trace the wiring.
> 
> Hoping to get the bike out today and work on reducing the tum. If I can get up the hill to the road, it's only undulating after that, so will give it a shot.
> 
> I was up at 0430 this morning and over to the laundry. On most sites the laundry is locked overnight but not here. There are only 2 machines and 1 drier for quite a big site, though not too busy atm, but I wanted to make sure I got everything dry and put away, so it was worth getting up early. It's overcast today and quite chilly. I don't have the right clothing for kayaking if it's cold, so that's on the back burner atm.
> 
> Really enjoying this site. There are lots of rabbits and birds around, it's quiet, the location is great and the staff are really pleasant and helpful. It is still being developed with more buildings going up. Will try and remember to take a few pics as I wander around. I may extend my stay for the weekend and do more cycling if weather permits. It'll give me an excuse to tuck into the rhubarb crumble.......once my gum stops throbbing!
> 
> See yez, folks.


I'm really cutting down on the sugar these days and we have rhubarb in the garden, so I just cook it as is an have it with with either creme fraiche or natural Greek yoghurt, after the first taste it really is quite nice and refreshing and one of the thing you can eat and I believe it one of the things uses more calories to eat it than are in it, gorra be good that mate.


----------



## tugboat

Did 10 miles on the bike this afternoon. The hill up from the site is a mile and I had to walk part of it. Also the road, once I reached it was more up and down than i'd realised in the van, and my heart really wasn't in it today. My chest was hurting with the cold air, I was gaping like a bloomin' basking shark and the cold air whistling past my new cavity was a bit painful, to say the least. Still, no hurty botty today, so that's an improvement.

Had a look at the fridge/step issue earlier. The relay is deffo knackered. I thought I had a spare, but it turned out to be a used one which is also goosed, so will get a couple when I next have the chance. Must remember to retract manually until then. What could possibly go wrong?

I get the impression these relays fail on many vans, presumably the retracting of the step puts quite a load on the contacts causing them to be a consumable item. My step isn't binding as I had it apart not long ago. I don't think they should be greased as that attracts the dirt, but maybe a squirt of silcone lubricant on the linkages won't go amiss.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> Did 10 miles on the bike this afternoon. The hill up from the site is a mile and I had to walk part of it. Also the road, once I reached it was more up and down than i'd realised in the van, and my heart really wasn't in it today. My chest was hurting with the cold air, I was gaping like a bloomin' basking shark and the cold air whistling past my new cavity was a bit painful, to say the least. Still, no hurty botty today, so that's an improvement.
> 
> Had a look at the fridge/step issue earlier. The relay is deffo knackered. I thought I had a spare, but it turned out to be a used one which is also goosed, so will get a couple when I next have the chance. Must remember to retract manually until then. What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> I get the impression these relays fail on many vans, presumably the retracting of the step puts quite a load on the contacts causing them to be a consumable item. My step isn't binding as I had it apart not long ago. I don't think they should be greased as that attracts the dirt, but maybe a squirt of silcone lubricant on the linkages won't go amiss.


After you next clean it, try a Graphite lubricant Geoff, it's dry almost straight away, and is about as slippery as a slippery thing can be


----------



## aldra

Well there you go

Travelled thousands of miles without a problem

Two weeks with you and our pump soaks the van

Must be the vibes, the vibes

Sandra


----------



## tugboat

People, I will have you know I did not vibrate Sandra or her van. Or Albert, for that matter. I'm innocent of all charges.

Any vibrating takes place in the privacy of my own motorhome.

That Sandra is a right **** stirrer!


----------



## aldra

Just because you can't get things to rise as they should

No reason to be insulting to me

****stirrer indeed

sandra


----------



## jo662

tugboat said:


> Did 10 miles on the bike this afternoon. The hill up from the site is a mile and I had to walk part of it. Also the road, once I reached it was more up and down than i'd realised in the van, and my heart really wasn't in it today. My chest was hurting with the cold air, I was gaping like a bloomin' basking shark and the cold air whistling past my new cavity was a bit painful, to say the least. Still, no hurty botty today, so that's an improvement.
> 
> Had a look at the fridge/step issue earlier. The relay is deffo knackered. I thought I had a spare, but it turned out to be a used one which is also goosed, so will get a couple when I next have the chance. Must remember to retract manually until then. What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> I get the impression these relays fail on many vans, presumably the retracting of the step puts quite a load on the contacts causing them to be a consumable item. My step isn't binding as I had it apart not long ago. I don't think they should be greased as that attracts the dirt, but maybe a squirt of silcone lubricant on the linkages won't go amiss.


So who needs Barry`s adventures to follow when we have Tuggers.
He`s even making things go wrong so we feel at home!>

Keep it up Geoff!:grin2:


----------



## aldra

Another Barry

Everything breaks down ,skids off road

Won't rise up, won't go down

I knew when I chose those two

Big mistake 

Rubbish 

I'm reconsidering, something 

Swarve ,expensive , refined

Impossible

Ok ill stick with them

What the hell

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong

tugboat said:


> Had a look at the fridge/step issue earlier. The relay is deffo knackered. I thought I had a spare, but it turned out to be a used one which is also goosed, so will get a couple when I next have the chance. Must remember to retract manually until then. What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> I get the impression these relays fail on many vans,* presumably the retracting of the step puts quite a load on the contacts *causing them to be a consumable item. My step isn't binding as I had it apart not long ago. I don't think they should be greased as that attracts the dirt, but maybe a squirt of silcone lubricant on the linkages won't go amiss.


Probably caused by 'old-codger' motorhomers using the retraction as a stairlift:surprise::laugh:


----------



## barryd

Crapton Bogwash has been on the phone. He is working his way up the east coast now. Was mumbling something about some dentist with hard nipples in Inverness as to his reason for his change of plan. Reckons he will be at John O Groats later today and was asking me what the road was like from there to Duncansby Head. I think he is wanting to avoid putting his van in a ditch again and raising the wheels off the ground. I lied of course and told him I knew the area well and its fine. No big cliffs or hills or anything.  Ive asked him to make sure he has his dash cam switched on at all times so we can view the footage of him driving off the edge of the UK later.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Re, Tuggs wheelie, I wouldn't have though a scooter would upset the handling so much to make it lose traction unless he got off the well used bit and onto the loose roadside grit.


----------



## aldra

If he can see the sea he'll be fine

A bit too much of the ancient mariner for me 

A cross between Ahab braving the spray and wind

And the wild seaman treading the rocks waiting for a chance to launch into the water

I imagine driving over the cliff into the sea will be a fitting end

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Been cycling round Ullswater this afternoon. The place was packed. A completely different place to when Tuggers, Sandra, Albert and I were there just a few weeks ago. The campsites were heaving, queues for the ferries and of course the beer garden at the Crown in Pooley Bridge was overflowing into the Eamont. 

I am glad though. They have had a blooming awful time up in Cumbria so its good to see the crowds return.

It was also good to see that the Lady Wakefield which broke its moorings in the storms and was rescued by the mountain rescue and beached on the hill in the floods where I took those photos today at Waterside Campsite has now been moved to the slipway and is undergoing repairs. God knows how they managed to move it though.

http://s33.postimg.org/4quwqkxb3/IMG_1168_Small.jpg









http://s33.postimg.org/8m2w6w5un/IMG_1169_Small.jpg









http://s33.postimg.org/c4fea7067/IMG_1170_Small.jpg









http://s33.postimg.org/cssu6vo9r/IMG_1171_Small.jpg









http://s33.postimg.org/rwjloq00v/IMG_1172_Small.jpg


----------



## aldra

Lovely Barry 

Not quite my area of the lakes

Although we had a dandy tent on ulswater for a while

We ate at grenridding in the pub

Took Odin our German shepherd who invariable had an injured paw

Dressed with a white sock

He milked it for everything he had

People murmured he didn't look like that on the high fells today

Still they fed him the bits of steak etc

And he was one contented fell runner

And boy did he run those fells

And so did we, no we didn't run but we were up there from early morning to sundown

And the memories are ours

Pillar by the cathedral route, sending Odin across the snow to test it

Tramping in the snow the footsteps of who knows across lords rake

Birds attacking Odin as we walked the tarns 

Swimming naked in tarns

We've walked every mountain in the lakes

And my favourite 

Well there isn't one I've loved them all

Climbed blencathra , climbed dungeon gill where Odin fell and shot back to the car park 

Never would he climb it again

Big step on Bowfell

He fell and ever after left us and did a big detour and met us on the top

No longer can we walk the fells

But the memories

Walked with the kids in bin bags

We couldn't afford the waterproofs
Walked holding hands across high street in the mist

Walked ther Fairfield horse shoe, where Odin walked a complete stranger down

I'm terrified of German shepherds she said

But he has just changed that

We have walked and walked

But sadly we can no longer 

Just memories 

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Maybe "just memories" but they are your memories, so you can still enjoy them


----------



## tugboat

Hello, chums. Hope you're all well. First internet for a while, so a bit of catching up to do. I've transferred some more piccies to my Photobucket account, so hopefully can add a few here.

Last report saw me having a fang removed in Inverness and having issues with a relay that sends power to the fridge and to the step retract.

It was last Wednesday I had the tooth out, and yesterday (Tuesday) was my first day pain-free, so I guess that was the infection dying down. 'Twas a right bugger, and no mistake. I've lived with pain in various bits of the bod for the last 20 years, but pain in the head I find the hardest to tolerate..

Anyway, to continue. First, another shot of the site at Loch Ness Shores.








You can just see the little beach where they have boats for hire.

As I needed a new relay, I decided to alter my plan of a clockwise tour of Scotland's coast and do it the other way round. That way I could get a relay (and a spare) in Inverness asap rather than rely on my crap memory to retract the step manually. So that is what I did. I considered going to my fave dental surgery for a social visit, but didn't fancy getting locked up. So gave that a miss! Fitted the relay later that day and everything has been hunky-dory since.

After my visit to Halfrauds, I crossed the bridge to Black Isle and took the road up towards Cromarty. I drove down to Chanonry Point near Rosemarkie as it's supposed to be a dolphin watch spot, but the carpark was too small for the likes of us. I did stop in the village though, and there was a nice little doggy walk in the trees by a burn. Then on to Cromarty at the entrance to Cromarty Firth. I was an occasional visitor to the area in my sea-going days. The firth is used to stack rigs either for maintenance or lay-up, and I both took rigs into there and took some out too. I wanted to call by and see the place from ashore as I fancied the entrance might be good for marine wildlife too, plus I'm always keen to spot oilrigs and associated vessels.

When I got to the shore at Cromarty I had a really great surprise as there is a huge grassed area right on the foreshore for car and MH parking. No restriction signs at all. When I saw it, I realised that at some time past I had seen it on Google Earth but forgotten all about it.
Some pics of the parking area, one of which was taken at 2230 hours.
















The view across to Nigg, where there was a jack-up rig in the dock. I once towed a rig out of that dock at the start of what turned into one of my most challenging tows, so the sight brought back memories.









And some of the quaint little shore-front cottages. The place makes much of it's unspoiled state and heritage.
















Had a walk round the harbour.








Next day took the road West along the shore of the firth and was able to photograph and identify the rigs. They all seemed to be from 2 companies so the oil price is hitting hard. I know there has been a lot of downsizing in personnel in the North Sea operation.








Stopped briefly for a walk in Dingwall which seemed rather a dump. Wondered why the C&CC would choose to have a site there. When the tide goes out, there's just a sea of mud to behold. And the site is close to the footie ground, too.

Continued up the A9, with a divert off to Invergordon where we used to dock while attending rigs up there. There was a cruise ship in port, presumably to allow coach trips off to the hinterland. There were a few tourists wandering around looking rather lost, Invergordon being rather a 'one-horse town'.

Our next night stop was a wildcamp by the harbour at Helmsdale. A quiet little place with a few small fishing boats. I spotted the stop by chance, but was not alone in that. There were 2 German vans and 2 French ones for company overnight.
















While walking on the pier in the evening, I spotted a hose that the fishing boats use, but there was also a conventional threaded tap by the back wall. There is also a tap in a little hut at the base of the East pier, though I didn't check if it worked. As the next day was Sunday and all was quiet, I helped myself to a fill-up on the pier. None of my threaded connectors fitted the tap, so I had to use the watering can.

heading North again, there were plenty of potential wilding spots in the first few miles, then nothing after that that I thought suitable. I stopped at Wick Harbour for a doggy walk and photo session. Tried to get a Fon signal, but nothing.
I think these were old fishermens' stores that have been turned into artwork.








The weather got off to a superb bright start that day. The gorse is out in full bloom atm, and there were great sheets of the stuff on the hills coming down to the roadside. In the bright sun it was blinding bright, quite spectacular. I wish Icould have taken more photos of stuff I saw while driving, but it wouldn't be practical or safe.

As we got up to the NE corner it started getting a bit murky. I turned off to Duncansby Head 'cos that idiot BarryD suggested that there ought to be a picture of a Fruitcakes sticker tasken there. As the sticker is stuck to the van, I took a picture of a Fruitcake with a misty-looking lighthouse in the background.

John O'Groats is known to be naff but when you're in the neighbourhood it is incumbent upon one to pay a visit. I was surprised that parking was free (like pretty much the whole of Scotland). Any self-respecting English council would have stung you for at least a couple of quid for an hour's parking at such a place.








I noticed that the signpost operation is up for sale, and immediately thought it an ideal business opportunity for our Barry. Mind you, he'd probably break it!








From there we went on to Dunnet Head, the most Northerly point of mainland Britain. It was murkier than a murky thing, though, which was disappointing as I'd hoped to see the Orkneys. We stopped the night at the carpark. Fortunately the lighthouse was not emitting fogsignals! There are some old wartime buildings up on the top of the hill, from when cheps were stationed up there on lookout duties.

Next day, after a walk on the beach at Dunnet Bay, stopped at Thurso (grim-looking place) for a newspaper, had a quick squint at Scrabster harbour before heading West along the coast. A lot of heathland and moorland which tended to get a bit boring then, suddenly you come over the crest of a hill to see an amazing vista of hills and forests. You have to give it to Scotland, they do scenery in a big way. I feel a bit punch-drunk by it all, tbh, I seem to be on permanent visual overload.

Wildcamped for the night by the Kyle of Durness. A big expanse of water that just disappeared when the tide went out. Lovely sandy vista and we went for a walk out on it next morning. Ellie loves beaches and sand.

Yesterday stopped at a wildie spot by Loch Lurgainn. A lovely peaceful place, sat out in my chair with a cuppa in the afternoon, but it was midge hell come evening. "Twas like the bloomin' Alamo all over again. Argghhhh, I hate those wee f*****s!!

I'm now on a site at Gairloch. I stopped for a look round Ullapool this morning and had expected to stop at the C&CC site at Inverewe but they were full. We're up on top of a hill here and it's blowing old boots. Looking at the white horses out to sea it's about a Force 6, so no kayaking again. I bet Barry would, though. Just sayin'.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lovely report Geoffers  , We love Cromarty, interesting little town, and where you parked is where I sent you the Google info a little while ago, glad to see it is still open for camping, someone reported it was closed off, we always park up there, seen dolphins only once though in about 7 years, so not worth going just for that, but we like to wander round the town too, doesn't take long though.


----------



## barryd

Good report Crapton but where is the photo of the Fruitcakes sticker you Moron!!! That could have been a good bit of advertising FFS!  Go back and do it again!


----------



## tugboat

barryd said:


> Good report Crapton but where is the photo of the Fruitcakes sticker you Moron!!! That could have been a good bit of advertising FFS!  *Go back and do it again!*


Oh, ****! OK, then!:grin2:


----------



## nicholsong

Geoff

Great posting and photos - thanks

Two reactions - it really gave me a lift this morning, ang second - *Jealousy:smile2:

*G


----------



## barryd

Yep its certainly turning into an epic voyage and its nice to see it just isnt me who ends up breaking stuff or needing surgery. 

Evidence of the Kayak being used is however lacking. As I knackered mine I am keen to see yours get to good use. I bet that campsite I looked at for you right by the sea loch wasnt full either you just chickened out after I told you about the sharks in the bay you wuss. 

We need to see pictures of you surfing the waves with Ellie poised on the bow. Get on with it!!


----------



## JanHank

I thought I might write a little report about our recent 11 days away, but I can´t compete with you pardner, it all reads so lovely and the pictures are fantastic.
Love the way you tell the story using "we" including your little Ellie.
Your having a real adventure together, how much longer before you´ve "done Scotland" ? :smile2:
Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We've been going for nine years now, but we still keep finding pockets we've not been to before, I'd be happy to go nowhere else, and the natives speak the language, it's mostly Polish and Ukrainian, but hey I can understand them


----------



## tugboat

Was in Fort William again this morning using the Scotrail Wifi. Working well, and I had a long post already to go, just needed to add the pictures. Could I get Photobucket to work? Could I buggery! Well, I threw all my toys out of the pram and drove off in high dudgeon. In fact, my dudgeon was way up there.

I'm now at a place called Ballatewr with campsite Wifi, so will have another go.


----------



## tugboat

Captain's log, Stardate Monday 6th June.

Howdy folks, and pardner(!) And headbangers (Alan)!

Last report was from a site in Gairloch back in midweek. By gum, it was windy there. Up on a hill and it was whistling across us. Nice view though. I'd originally had ideas of staying in the area for a couple of days but the wind deterred me from that so moved on again next morning.

Had a cracking drive down the side of the beautiful Loch Maree and stopped to have a walk down to a little beach.
















Then on to Kinlochewe where it was starboard helm towards Loch Torridon. This was a superb run down through a valley with great hills on either side. I wish I had better command of the English language to be able to describe it, but a poor photo will have to suffice.








The approach to Loch Torridon.








I came across a viewpoint on high ground overlooking the loch and decided to stop early afternoon and stay for the night. Plenty of other people stopped for photographing the view, and eventually 2 other vans and a party of young chaps tenting joined me.









I have mentioned in the past that I have a problem with Obstructive Sleep Apnoea and whenever I have mains electricity I use a CPAP machine which is basically a silent pump that blows air into a nasal mask to help airflow. It keeps you breathing normally instead of the stop/start breathing caused by the apnoea. Anyway, when I've been wild-camping I've had to do without it, with the consequent broken sleep and the fatigue that causes.

Before I came away, I asked the Tech at my local heart/lung unit if I could have a 12volt pump for travelling and they supplied a transformer doodad that steps 12volts up to the 24volts needed by my pump. I saw the spec said 13amps which sounded like it might make my leisure batteries gasp a bit so hadn't tried it as didn't want to risk damaging the batteries. With there being a bit more solar available lately, I've been using it the last few nights and checking the batteries in the morning and everything has been fine. What a great thing, I've been sleeping better and feeling better during the days.

From the Torridon viewpoint, I headed down to Shieldaig a couple of miles away early next morning. A pretty little place which might have been the venue for a major scoff at Cap'n Geoff Mk 1's expense. I took some piccies so he will know that one of us got there! 
























Outside the hotel is a sheep sculpture made from Barry's old bed springs.








That man discards things much too quickly, he's a right waster! Bet he comes on here and says he wore them out 'cos he's a love'god or some similar lie!

I hadn't known in advance but, at the top of the road down to the foreshore, there is a small free campsite with water and CDP. Sounds like an aire to me. Shame the UK doesn't do that properly.

Drove on towards Loch Carron. Just before the village of Lochcarron, I pulled in to a patch of stoney ground opposite a water treatment plant. Nice view over the loch, and a pleasant hour in the chair with cuppa, book and dog on lap.








Next stop was the famous castle of Eilean Donan as featured on many a postcard and biscuit tin.








Clearly built by some mickey-mouse builder, 'cos that doesn't look upright to me!

I don't normally do the tourist visitor type places, but at last moment swerved into the carpark. Bought a ticket for 6 beer vouchers and walked across the bridge.








Maybe I'm just too hard to please, but I find these places are usually a disappointment. The castle itself is impressive from the outside but much smaller than I'd realised from pictures and certainly pretty small inside.









The displays of stuff inside? Well, I felt a lot of it was just collected from wherever and stuck in glass cases and while maybe period-correct didn't have much to do with the MacRae family and their ancestors. Can't show you any of that stuff as photography inside not allowed! Ho hum.

Carried on down the A87 to Invergarry, which is where I reached the milestone of meeting up with my Northbound track. Made me feel a bit percooler, somehow.

I had hoped to book into a site near there, but there was a sign at the entrance saying only tent pitches available. So off to look for a wildie spot. I turned off at the Commando Memorial mentioned in a previous post, and found a nice little pull-in with that same view. It was the entrance to forestry land and the only downside was the wind and holes in the gateposts that produced a singing note. I was that knackered it didn't stop me going to sleep and it was still singing away next morning.

On to Gairlochy, and down parallel to the Caledonian Canal to Banavie, a place I missed on the way up. It is next to a multiple set of locks called Neptune's Staircase, and there is a big free carpark. There are even patches of shade thanks to some trees.
Took Ellie for a walk, then got the bike out and cycled up the canal path to Gairlochy Lower locks. Round trip of about 12 miles which I extended to 15 miles by riding to Corpach to get a newspaper.
A few piccies.
An old tub photographed by an old tub!








Neptune's Staircase








Another walk for Ellie, then drove down to Fort William. Quick shop in Aldi, then drove up into the hills and found a spot with a nice view to spend the night. There were sheep all around, so couldn't let Ellie off the lead. She thinks they're all big woolly dogs to play with, and can't be trusted not to run towards them.

Yesterday (Sunday) after a shop at Morrisons and a quick check to make sure BarryD hasn't been abusing me too badly on MHF, I returned to Banavie and cycled the canal again. Went a bit further this time, to the basin above Gairlochy Higher lock, where Loch Lochy begins. Whoever named that loch must have had a night on the jungle juice, I reckon! Only 14 miles cycled today. Tut! Hurty botty, though, after 2 days in the saddle. Hi-ho, Silver! (I am sober. Honestly!)

I tried to find a site to book into as I needed water. However, due to some MTB World Cup thing going on, the sites were all full. I ended up back by the singing gate, but I cured that by sticking gaffer taspe over all the holes. Mwahahaha!

I had thought I might hang around Banavie for a few more days and tearing up and down that canal path a few more times. I badly need the exercise. The bike hasn't had as much use as I'd hoped this trip, the terrain has been too hilly for this old fart to scramble up and down. I need FLAT! I must research cycle trails on old railway tracks that I could visit on my way South towards home, whenever I eventually reach that dreadful point! I wish there was a paper map of the National Cycle Network, but it seems the info is only available online, which isn't much help when you don't have regler inernet. Poor show.

I'm trying to convince Barry to come up here for a cycling/kayaking biathlon. The knob broke his kayak, as you all know, and it is away getting sorted by the experts. I bet there's much head-wagging and muttering going on at the Sevylor workshops! They'll be convinced he's a right t**t, and they wouldn't be wrong, would they, folks? I think the main thing preventing such a meet-up, is that Michelle doesn't want to get within a hundred miles of me! And who can blame her? If I wasn't me, I wouldn't come near me either. I was thinking she might doggy-sit while B and I get up to mischief. Seems a cunning plan, to me.

The above was written yesterday and modified to make sense today. As an update, I was feeling a bit knackered this morning so decided not to do the canal again. I discovered there is a cycle path in the Cairngorms region near Balmoral on an old railway line, so today we've driven to Ballater and staying here for a couple of nights. There's water nearby for Ellie and hopefully I can check out the cycle path tomorrow.

Disclaimer.
If the above post makes no sense or I've messed up the piccies, I blame it on incompetence on my part, combined with Wifi issues making me blow a few gaskets. So there!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I wonder if you could make use of or afford an EFOY Geoff.

Better than a genny, as they are supposed to be whisper quiet






Forgot to say, another excellent post Tuggs mate, much better than your oppo puts up :roll: quality shines through, I am enjoying reading them immensely, I'll be sad when you go back home.

How come you've not posted on Owners though, are they beneath you now


----------



## suedew

Tuggers can't believe you have been trying to exist without your CPAP, we can last at least 5 nights on solar with John using his via a £25 Lidl inverter as well as having everything else powered. Consider your hand well and truly smacked, lovely photos, give Ellie a hug from me.

Sue

P.S. he still cant play the banjo lol


----------



## nicholsong

Geoff

Another great post. Thanks for all the photos but particularly of Shieldaig - but why did you not take up my offer of Dinner - and Ellie would have enjoyed Sandra and Albert's share in a doggie-bag for the next few days?

Or maybe you did and the bill is in the post:wink2::laugh:

I think I did tell you about the Aire-type site on the hill but we preferred down by the sea.

Keep enjoying the trip and keep the excellent posts going please.

Geoff(Mk I)


----------



## barryd

Ho flipping Ho!!! Those cannot be my old bed springs, they are in way too good condition. 

Looks like you found some sunshine anyway. 15 miles on your pushbike you say? I bet it was downhill to the pie shop more like and you got a taxi back! 

Your right about Mrs D but not the 100 miles bit. At least 200 miles she reckons. 

Looks like I am getting a new Kayak though as I dont think they can be arsed trying to fix it either.


----------



## JanHank

I love picture books :grin2:
As the others say, thanks for taking the time to give us all the lovely account of your adventure. 
My brave pardner, in that strange country all alone except for his trusty steed  dog. 
Pleased to hear you sorted out your sleep ap. thingy and are getting proper sleep. Are you ever going home? I think Trigger misses you.>

Your pardner 
Jan.


----------



## tugboat

suedew said:


> Tuggers can't believe you have been trying to exist without your CPAP, we can last at least 5 nights on solar with John using his via a £25 Lidl inverter as well as having everything else powered. Consider your hand well and truly smacked, lovely photos, give Ellie a hug from me.
> 
> Sue
> 
> *P.S. he still cant play the banjo lol*


Neither can I, darlin'!:grin2:


----------



## tugboat

nicholsong said:


> Geoff
> 
> Another great post. Thanks for all the photos but particularly of Shieldaig - but why did you not take up my offer of Dinner - and Ellie would have enjoyed Sandra and Albert's share in a doggie-bag for the next few days?
> 
> Or maybe you did and the bill is in the post:wink2::laugh:
> 
> I think I did tell you about the Aire-type site on the hill but we preferred down by the sea.
> 
> Keep enjoying the trip and keep the excellent posts going please.
> 
> Geoff(Mk I)


I was there before breakfast time, Geoff, and I don't think Scotland was properly awake. When Ellie was inspecting the bedspring sculpture, it looked like hotel staff were sitting round a table inside coughing and wheezing and deciding if they could summon up the energy to swallow coffee!


----------



## tugboat

I'm not sure about going home, Jan. I'm getting a bit tired of all this magnificent scenery, it's all getting a bit OTT now. I don't think I could live amongst all this grandeur, there'd be nowhere to go to improve on it. I think I need to get back to lush old Devon soon, but I'm dreading the traffic and all the tourists. Bloody tourists, I hate 'em!>


----------



## aldra

I think he's already forgotten us 

And I have to tell a little secret

He feeds Ellie little bits of everything

But the Buffet he ate everything (twice)

And not a single morsal for Ellie 

At least I saved some beef for the hound

Albert has stripped the pump, it looked fine, he put a silicon gasket on so fingers crossed it will be fine

Tomorrow the scan

I'm not hopeful as he has not had another on his arm since Christmas 

Worried it's gone internally 

if it's Ok We will prob take young Albert for a couple of weeks

We don't do summer hols but he hasn't had a holiday in years , although a 15 yr old and we in our 70s

Then in sept I really fancy Croatia

Fingers crossed 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

tugboat said:


> I'm not sure about going home, Jan. I'm getting a bit tired of all this magnificent scenery, it's all getting a bit OTT now. I don't think I could live amongst all this grandeur, there'd be nowhere to go to improve on it. I think I need to get back to lush old Devon soon, but I'm dreading the traffic and all the tourists. Bloody tourists, I hate 'em!>


Best get home before the school holidays start tugs. 
Are you travelling back on the motorways? Try planning a route without them, takes a lot longer of course but at the end of the journey you´ll not be stressed.
We travelled almost 1,000 miles in 11 days, only went on a motorway for about 2 hours, we both couldn´t wait to get off and onto the "over land" roads. Took 2 days to get home instead of 1, but it was worth it.
Whatever way, be safe.
Jan


----------



## tugboat

aldra said:


> I think he's already forgotten us
> 
> And I have to tell a little secret
> 
> He feeds Ellie little bits of everything
> 
> But the Buffet he ate everything (twice)
> 
> And not a single morsal for Ellie
> 
> At least I saved some beef for the hound
> 
> Albert has stripped the pump, it looked fine, he put a silicon gasket on so fingers crossed it will be fine
> 
> Tomorrow the scan
> 
> I'm not hopeful as he has not had another on his arm since Christmas
> 
> Worried it's gone internally
> 
> if it's Ok We will prob take young Albert for a couple of weeks
> 
> We don't do summer hols but he hasn't had a holiday in years , although a 15 yr old and we in our 70s
> 
> Then in sept I really fancy Croatia
> 
> Fingers crossed
> 
> Sandra


Ooh, telltate tit! I did have 2 of everything, though, didn't I? I was proper stuffed.

I hope all will be well with Albert's scan. And you could use a holiday after 2 weeks of me!

I'll be heading home soon. I may have to hire a horse to eat the grass down to manageable levels!


----------



## aldra

Well ifyouare passing this way

Bring your washing and yourself

No need to do anything

Gardens etc looking good, greenhouse sparkling, garage organised

Although if you insist I'm sure you can find some trees in the cemetery to chop

Although we've got plenty already chopped

And Albert needs to get back to a daily routine of cycling

He hasn't had time since we got back

And I'll cook veg meals to help you on your way

Lentils, remember 

Sandra


----------



## barryd

You should maybe put all these photos and stories of your adventure into a proper online blog / website Tugloaf. you could call it www.craptonbogwashadventures.co.uk 

or www.tuggerstours.com! Hey I like that one. Ill buy the domain and flog it to you for an inflated price once you become famous.

You will need a tame IT person to set it all up for you. I dont know any.


----------



## tugboat

Tuggerstours sounds a bit pornographic. I love it!

P.S. I don't know any IT people either.


----------



## aldra

tugboat said:


> Ooh, telltate tit! I did have 2 of everything, though, didn't I? I was proper stuffed.
> 
> I hope all will be well with Albert's scan. And you could use a holiday after 2 weeks of me!
> 
> I'll be heading home soon. I may have to hire a horse to eat the grass down to manageable levels!


Oh tuggy

I also hope all will be well with Albert

So why do feel so sad

Maybe you have forgotten the phone number

Not a problem

Well yes a problem for me

Once you would have phoned because you so much wanted him to be ok

Never mind forget it

Some things you can't repair

That's life

Sandra


----------



## tugboat

I'm sorry if you feel I've been neglecting you, Sandra. I've been completely switched off from everything, just soaking up the scenery and trying to keep Ellie happy. It has been a full-time occupation, that lot, I'm telling you.

I'll probably be heading home soon, and then everything will go back to normal.


----------



## cabby

Normal, that is pushing it a bit tuggers.
By the way has this thread taken over from early birds.

cabby


----------



## aldra

I think it's an excellent idea to put your travels on a blog

That way we can look at them once this tread is finished

Excellent pictures and interesting account , I've enjoyed reading it tugs

Safe journey home when you eventually turn towards the south

Sandra


----------



## tugboat

Hmmm, I'm not sure about doing a proper blog. The thing with this thread is that it has evolved as we've gone along and people have had the chance to watch it while the travelling is still happening. That hasn't really worked very well, from my point of view, due to the infrequency of Wifi availability, so it has come at ya in rather larger chunks than I would have liked. It has also been a right old PITA trying to get the photos added.

If I could have posted more frequently, I could have put in more pictures, so maybe I'll just add some more when I get home. If anyone has been following my route and wants a picture of somewhere, ask away, and I'll see if I have anything. Being on my own, while I've enjoyed some stupendous sights, I've not been able to stop and take a picture due to the dynamic of the road/terrain/traffic situation. Also, some of the sights gain a lot of their impact on you due to suddenly appearing unexpectedly as you round a corner or top a rise, and you can't really convey that in a photograph.

Another downside of being on my own is that I will have missed a lot of potentially great places simply due to the lack of conversation and having someone else's input into the planning for each day. I've proceeded very much on an ad hoc basis, meandering my way about, the main criteria being looking for places to take Ellie for walks. If she's happy, I'm happy, sort of thing. Just reading that thread Barry has started about his forthcoming trip North, people are suggesting places and I'm thinking "I didn't go there" or "I didn't see that". Why? I need to look at the maps and work out why I missed those, and mark them up ready for another future trip.

The presence of the scoot hanging on the back has limited me a bit, too. It may be more in my head than in real practical terms, but the incident of the van sliding back into the ditch put the wind up me a bit. The dear old van really has performed magnificently, but I don't want to strain the guts out of it or do damage that will come back and bite me in the future. The van is a keeper, I think, and I have no intention to change it. The addition of the air assistance on the rear suspension has transformed the handling. It was a pretty big financial bullet to bite at the time, but I was able to fit it myself, and I have no regrets on that.

When I get home I need to go through all the stuff I have on board. I'm clearly carrying too much. Most things have been used, but I need to rationalise and try and think of ways to make some things work harder for their place in the inventory. I've certainly not lacked for home comforts, but I think I need to look at what I need as opposed to what I want!


----------



## tugboat

JanHank said:


> Best get home before the school holidays start tugs.
> Are you travelling back on the motorways? Try planning a route without them, takes a lot longer of course but at the end of the journey you´ll not be stressed.
> We travelled almost 1,000 miles in 11 days, only went on a motorway for about 2 hours, we both couldn´t wait to get off and onto the "over land" roads. Took 2 days to get home instead of 1, but it was worth it.
> Whatever way, be safe.
> Jan


Jan, regarding motorways, I tend to look at the map and see if they'll be useful in bypassing places I want to avoid. I hate the traffic density in the major urban areas, I find it really stressful driving despite having twatnav. Times 2! In such a situation, I tend to hit the motorway and get past the urban mess.

Looking at the map of Scotland this morning, given my present location, when I head South I'll probably use motorway to get past Edinburgh and down to the Borders. People will think I'm missing some amazing places by doing that, and they will be right, but it's just me and Ellie and I can't leave her in the van while I just disappear off to explore places. My trips are about going to places that she'll enjoy as well, and I try to go where she can be off the lead as much as possible.

I live in what might be called a smallish market town. Anything bigger than that and I feel out of my comfort zone, so I probably live a pretty dull life by some peoples' standards. I miss out on the culture stuff, I know, but I know my limitations and I'm generally content with the life I have. Like many of our age I have medical stuff going on that needs to be taken into account. I can't walk as I would wish to, hence my looking for places to ride the bike. I'm not fit enough for hilly stuff, so I'm looking for level(ish) trails to ride. That has been a challenge in Scotland, hence my delight in the Caledonian Canal trail. I'm hoping to find something here today to ride, an old railway line that I think supplied Balmoral at one time, and I'm sure I'll find more as I get further South.

I need to do some serious bike riding before I get home, otherwise friends and neighbours will be accusing me of being fatter than when I went away!

This has been a brilliant shut-down trip for me. I've seen no live TV, I've not even listened to the radio. I buy a newspaper when I get the chance, otherwise I've been almost unaware of what's going on the world. Proper escapism. Luvly.


----------



## JanHank

tugboat said:


> Jan, regarding motorways, I tend to look at the map and see if they'll be useful in bypassing places I want to avoid. I hate the traffic density in the major urban areas, I find it really stressful driving despite having twatnav. Times 2! In such a situation, I tend to hit the motorway and get past the urban mess.
> 
> Looking at the map of Scotland this morning, given my present location, when I head South I'll probably use motorway to get past Edinburgh and down to the Borders. People will think I'm missing some amazing places by doing that, and they will be right,_* but it's just me and Ellie and I can't leave her in the van while I just disappear off to explore places. My trips are about going to places that she'll enjoy as well, and I try to go where she can be off the lead as much as possible.*_
> 
> I live in what might be called a smallish market town. Anything bigger than that and I feel out of my comfort zone, so I probably live a pretty dull life by some peoples' standards. I miss out on the culture stuff, I know, but I know my limitations and I'm generally content with the life I have. Like many of our age I have medical stuff going on that needs to be taken into account. I can't walk as I would wish to, hence my looking for places to ride the bike. I'm not fit enough for hilly stuff, so I'm looking for level(ish) trails to ride. That has been a challenge in Scotland, hence my delight in the Caledonian Canal trail. I'm hoping to find something here today to ride, an old railway line that I think supplied Balmoral at one time, and I'm sure I'll find more as I get further South.
> 
> I need to do some serious bike riding before I get home, otherwise friends and neighbours will be accusing me of being fatter than when I went away!
> 
> This has been a brilliant shut-down trip for me. I've seen no live TV, I've not even listened to the radio. I buy a newspaper when I get the chance, otherwise I've been almost unaware of what's going on the world. Proper escapism. Luvly.


Two lovely post pardner.
I wonder if you remember why I call you pardner? It was Kev who started it off by saying we would go well together (or something like that) when I first joined the forum, I had no idea who you were then. He didn´t know just how similar we are. I/we have always taken holidays that our dogs will enjoy, when they are happy so are we, as you say about Ellie. We live in the back of beyond and object if an aeroplane flies too low.
During the week most motorways in Germany have one continuous line of lorries on the inside lane, weekends only very few because they´re not allowed unless carrying essential goods, so the weekend is the time to use them to get to places quickly.
For us, off the motorway is best :smile2:
As for not seeing what others have, well they probably haven´t seen what you have, so there, you can´t see everything. I also understand what you say about something new around every corner, you will find that when or if you come to Germany.
Looking forward to reading more from you.
Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Two lovely post pardner.
> I wonder if you remember why I call you pardner? It was Kev who started it off by saying we would go well together (or something like that) when I first joined the forum, I had no idea who you were then. He didn´t know just how similar we are. I/we have always taken holidays that our dogs will enjoy, when they are happy so are we, as you say about Ellie. We live in the back of beyond and object if an aeroplane flies too low.
> During the week most motorways in Germany have one continuous line of lorries on the inside lane, weekends only very few because they´re not allowed unless carrying essential goods, so the weekend is the time to use them to get to places quickly.
> For us, off the motorway is best :smile2:
> As for not seeing what others have, well they probably haven´t seen what you have, so there, you can´t see everything. I also understand what you say about something new around every corner, you will find that when or if you come to Germany.
> Looking forward to reading more from you.
> Jan


I think both of you work well together (I was first to notice  ) I think you would both get on with anybody as you don't take it all too seriously.

As for doing a Blog Geoff, that's essentially what this has been, although I have yet to actually read a blog as they tend to be very boring when I have bothered to look at them, but you have a style that is both entertaining and easy to read too, you could just cut and paste most of your posts on here into a blog, adding other tid bits as you remember them.

Efoy no good for you then?


----------



## tugboat

Thank you for the kind comments.

The following comment may sound a bit nonsensical (and possibly is) and I hope it won't offend anyone who has done a blog, but if I did one it would feel to me a bit of a vanity.

By just continuing a thread that Sandra started, it is just me sharing a trip with a few mates here on the forum, it isn't intended for wider consumption. I've tried to keep the narrative fairly minimal. Making my posts mostly (poor) photos with a bit of burble in between just to explain where they are. The photo/burble ratio would have been better if I'd been able to access better Wifi. I don't have the skill with words that I once had, so it's about showing some of these remoter places to people who have never been here themselves, so they can just enjoy them or maybe plan a trip up here in the future.


----------



## tugboat

When I went for a walk last evening, there was puzzling stuff about the surroundings. A large fenced-off area of the site clearly had statics and there is now just a mess of rubble. The residential surroundings are all unoccupied and are under renovation (I'm talking many whole streets of houses).

Talking to the staff this morning, all became clear. The River Dee runs alongside the site and there was a day of major flooding back in December. The site was washed out and the buildings flooded to door-handle height. A substantial part of Ballater was flooded too. Also, last year, the railway station where the Royals used to arrive for Balmoral was badly damaged by fire, so the town has been badly hit. It's a lovely site right in the town, so easy to walk to shops and foodie places, and once the flood damage has been sorted it will be a gem.

The last couple of days have been really hot and this morning was bright and sunny. During the morning it has gone really dark, and the last hour has produced more thunder than I've heard in a long time. It is just starting to rain (it had been forecast) and will hopefully be cooler afterwards. It has rather screwed up my cycling plans, though. Maybe I'll get Ellie's electric clippers out and give myself a haircut. We're both looking a bit shaggy and disreputable.

The free Wifi here on site is excellent, by the way.


----------



## nicholsong

Watch the high tide on the river and be prepared to up anchor.:surprise:


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> Thank you for the kind comments.
> 
> The following comment may sound a bit nonsensical (and possibly is) and *I hope it won't offend anyone who has done a blog, but if I did one it would feel to me a bit of a vanity.*
> 
> By just continuing a thread that Sandra started, it is just me sharing a trip with a few mates here on the forum, it isn't intended for wider consumption. I've tried to keep the narrative fairly minimal. Making my posts mostly (poor) photos with a bit of burble in between just to explain where they are. The photo/burble ratio would have been better if I'd been able to access better Wifi. I don't have the skill with words that I once had, so it's about showing some of these remoter places to people who have never been here themselves, so they can just enjoy them or maybe plan a trip up here in the future.


Yeah, there are already enough show offs on the internet! 

Your photos are too nice and scenic though. We need more photos of you falling off your bike, sinking the Kayak or quaffing pies and Gin. Or one of you perched on some mountain top wild spot playing yer banjo.

Have you still got your bib?


----------



## tugboat

The first death threat is in the post, Dobson, you knobhead!

Fancy showing of piccie of someone using a fork the wrong way up. That is bang out of order. And is proof that it can't be me. Pah.


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> The first death threat is in the post, Dobson, you knobhead!
> 
> *Fancy showing of piccie of someone using a fork the wrong way up*. That is bang out of order. And is proof that it can't be me. Pah.


Oh yes. I never noticed. Bloody peasant!


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Oh yes. I never noticed. Bloody peasant!


So who´s the plucked pheasant peasant then ? He´s eating what tugs would eat oop in yorkie land, so I understand


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> So who´s the plucked pheasant peasant then ? He´s eating what tugs would eat oop in yorkie land, so I understand


----------



## aldra

No he's not Jan

Those are Cumberland Sausage cooked by my own fair hand 

Note the classy Himalyan salt, the Willow patterned plates

And I think he looks great with his serviette Barry 

Particularly with that intent look on his face, this man means business

And what ponce uses his fork the other way except to spear meat 

Certainly not for cabbage and mash

Plus care must be taken not to create too much washing in a motor homes

If you every posted a picture of me Barry, I'd kill you

Love 

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Oooooh its tempting. Lucky Im sober. For now.


----------



## tugboat

aldra said:


> No he's not Jan
> 
> Those are Cumberland Sausage cooked by my own fair hand
> 
> Note the classy Himalyan salt, the Willow patterned plates
> 
> And I think he looks great with his serviette Barry
> 
> Particularly with that intent look on his face, this man means business
> 
> And what ponce uses his fork the other way except to spear meat
> 
> Certainly not for cabbage and mash
> 
> Plus care must be taken not to create too much washing in a motor homes
> 
> If you every posted a picture of me Barry, I'd kill you
> 
> Love
> 
> Sandra


That Sandra's a right fibber. The bangers were cooked on the barbie by the fair Albert. I know, I was there.

And you'd better be nice to me, Sandra, 'cos I have pictures of you, too. So there! Ner ner nerner ner.


----------



## tugboat

barryd said:


> Yeah, there are already enough show offs on the internet!
> 
> Your photos are too nice and scenic though. We need more photos of you falling off your bike, sinking the Kayak or quaffing pies and Gin. Or one of you perched on some mountain top wild spot playing yer banjo.
> 
> Have you still got your bib?


It's a shame that your IT credentials only run to an ability to using your phone camera syrup suript without people noticing.


----------



## JanHank

Go on Barry, rise to the challenge >


----------



## aldra

You are right

Albert is the sausage guru

We spent so long on Arron in freezing cold winds

That I forgot once upon a time we cooked outdoors

You too are dead should you post a picture of me

The older I get the shorter a life sentence can be

And there was me sticking up for you

**** off

No don't even try to get round me

Just ensure Ellie comes to me in your will

Other than that we are finished

Finished

And is it my fault that she loved me

We are both female
Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Yeah, there are already enough show offs on the internet!
> 
> Your photos are too nice and scenic though. We need more photos of you falling off your bike, sinking the Kayak or quaffing pies and Gin. Or one of you perched on some mountain top wild spot playing yer banjo.
> 
> Have you still got your bib?


Well you can drop the Mr Blobby act now Geoff, we can clearly see you for the racing snake you are, Purple has changed to brown now too, you are a changed man, you look very fit and healthy to me mate, Ignore that bloody house elf, he's just jealous of you and Ellie, who also looks good,


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Oooooh its tempting. Lucky Im sober. For now.


Bok Bok, Bok Bok Bok.

I double dare you.


----------



## aldra

He won't 

Because that would infringe friendship rights

One day I just may post a photo of me

Though prob not 

Even my kids won't have any photos of me

I've always hated anyone taking a picture of me

Although me at thirty following the birth of my 6th child


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> He won't
> 
> Because that would infringe friendship rights
> 
> One day I just may post a photo of me
> 
> Though prob not
> 
> Even my kids won't have any photos of me
> 
> I've always hated anyone taking a picture of me
> 
> Although me at thirty following the birth of my 6th child


By you have let yourself go!!

Taken recently at the AGM of Bury International Black Pudding Swingers Club.


----------



## aldra

Gosh I didn't realise I looked that good

Fingers about right

But I'm strictly dry white wine

Sandra


----------



## tugboat

I can't leave Ellie to you. You'd have her on a diet of brown rice and she'd have to swap the beaches and woods of Devon for the mean streets of Bury. How could I do that to my baby?>


----------



## tugboat

My recollection of Sandra (distant though it may be) is that she is a bit more, errmm..... 'abundant' than that!


----------



## aldra

Well if she looked as good as my baby 

He doesn't walk the mean streets of bury, he walks the parks the fields the cemetery 
Plus he has his coat professionally trimmed

And it shows

So there 

Leave her to someone else then

Sandra :grin2:>


----------



## tugboat

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Well you can drop the Mr Blobby act now Geoff, we can clearly see you for the racing snake you are, Purple has changed to brown now too, you are a changed man, you look very fit and healthy to me mate, Ignore that bloody house elf, he's just jealous of you and Ellie, who also looks good,


What are you after? You're after something, aren't you?

Racing snake that just swallowed a fat man, maybe.:grin2:


----------



## JanHank

tugboat said:


> The last couple of days have been really hot and this morning was bright and sunny. During the morning it has gone really dark, and the last hour has produced more thunder than I've heard in a long time. It is just starting to rain (it had been forecast) and will hopefully be cooler afterwards. It has rather screwed up my cycling plans, though. *Maybe I'll get Ellie's electric clippers out and give myself a haircut.* *We're both looking a bit shaggy and disreputable.
> *


So, if this is tugs and not that other man Sandra knows, he must have all this hair to cut on his chest!


----------



## tugboat

Ellie's clippers did a fine job on my bonce this afternoon while the rain pummelled the roof of the van. I is proper tidy now.


----------



## JanHank

tugboat said:


> Ellie's clippers did a fine job on my bonce this afternoon while the rain pummelled the roof of the van. I is proper tidy now.


Selfie please.


----------



## aldra

tugboat said:


> My recollection of Sandra (distant though it may be) is that she is a bit more, errmm..... 'abundant' than that!


Well tuggy I knew your memory was failing

But it's only a matter of a few weeks since we parted

Yep I am more abundant, but mostly in the right places

Unlike some who prefers to carry it all before them like a pregnant gnome

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Well Im saying nowt

Except that little Ellie looks like worsal gummage when he clips her

And as he has little hair anyway you prob wouldn't notice the bits that's left

Sandra


----------



## tugboat

Infamy, infamy. That Sandra's got it infamy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> What are you after? You're after something, aren't you?
> 
> Racing snake that just swallowed a fat man, maybe.:grin2:


Not at all, it may the table hiding it all, but you look slimmer than in your last posted piccy, you make that Barry bloke look a proper porker.


----------



## tugboat

Yerbut, he is a proper porker! Every conversation I have with him, he bangs on about cheese and fish and chips. One time I phoned him he was in the pie shop, and he usually phones me from the supermarket when they're on the way home from the gym and about to have F&C! He's a hopeless case.

Note to self: The words Kettle, Black & Pot come to mind, and not necessarily in that order!:grin2:


----------



## tugboat

Being up in good time this morning, I was going to update this thread with more piccies downloaded from the phone camera.

However, Photobucket is down for maintenance. Cue gnashing of teeth and more throwing of toys out of pram.

Chill, Tuggers, chill. 'Nother cuppatea called for, methinks.

The weather yesterday stopped me from cycling. Did wonder about staying another day, but this site is expensive at 19 beer tokens, so will take Ellie for a walk into town to get a paper and then move on.

Will probably head for Aboyne which is also on the old railway line, so may see if there is somewhere to stop there and take a ride.


----------



## tugboat

OK, a quick update before I hit the road.
The basin above Neptunes Staircase locks








Intrepid lassie








Walkies by the canal








The basin above Gairlochy locks at the end of Loch Lochy.








The obligatory view of Ben Nevis








Cairngorms country on the way to Ballater









That's me up to date now. More soon, hopefully.


----------



## tugboat

JanHank said:


> Selfie please.


Speshully for you, pardner!









Let me know if I missed one!:grin2:

P.S. My lugholes don't look all warty like that in real life, I'll have you know.

P.P.S. It really is a pretty **** picture, isn't it?:dontknow:


----------



## JanHank

Stooopid. Are you all really so ugly nobody can see your faces? Barry´s not always a pretty sight, but he does give us a glimps of his good side now and then.


----------



## aldra

You've seen his face jan

Although he had a bib on

He is a good looking dud

A bald good looking dude 

And the table did cover up a multitude of sins

Still in spite of the fact he makes little Ellie look like worsal gummage

He will do
Just

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

So why did the bald git need to cut his none existent hair and what a mess he´s made of Ellie, no wonder he daren´t show a full picture of her, poor little thing, don´t let her look in a mirror for goodness sake pardner, she´ll have a doggone fit.


----------



## barryd

I Shall forgive you Tuggers for your derogatory comments above for posting those pics of the Caledonian canal as they bring back some very special memories for me. I will let Kev off as well seeing as he has also been a bit of a good egg lately. However Tuggers I really dont think you should be posting photos of what appears to be your left Bollock on here.


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> I Shall forgive you Tuggers for your derogatory comments above for posting those pics of the Caledonian canal as they bring back some very special memories for me. I will let Kev off as well seeing as he has also been a bit of a good egg lately. However Tuggers I really dont think you should be posting photos of what appears to be your left Bollock on here.


Barry

Quite right - give him a right bollocking!


----------



## JanHank

nicholsong said:


> Barry
> 
> Quite right - give him a right bollocking!


Someone is going to tell you two off soon, its a family show they´ll say, watch your mouth they´ll say, that kind of talk belongs on that other forum, they´ll say.

Anyway its the left one ear if your looking at him from the front.


----------



## aldra

In spite of the fact he trims her to look like worsal gummage

That's one beautiful little girl

In fact he was sooo jealous that she was constantly in my van

And no I didn't feed her chicken

That dog just has impeccable taste

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> I Shall forgive you Tuggers for your derogatory comments above for posting those pics of the Caledonian canal as they bring back some very special memories for me. I will let Kev off as well seeing as he has also been a bit of a good egg lately. However Tuggers I really dont think you should be posting photos of what appears to be your left Bollock on here.


Nah go back to being nasty I'm more used to that  :


----------



## cabby

Hey has Barry taken over my position then, I dunno, turn your back for a minute and thats what happens.Does this mean that I now have to be ni*e to you,I cannot even write the word let alone say it.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cabby said:


> Hey has Barry taken over my position then, I dunno, turn your back for a minute and thats what happens.Does this mean that I now have to be ni*e to you,I cannot even write the word let alone say it.:grin2::grin2:
> 
> cabby


I shall not respond in kind this time Phil, as it is a nice day and I am chiiling, hope you n't wife are feeling good (ish) 00


----------



## barryd

Tuggers is in Dunbar now and threatening to come and see me. Maybe he thinks I live near there I dunno. Should I pretend to be out?


----------



## JanHank

No your at home because you have to check him out for the ginger beard, sporran etc.etc.


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> Tuggers is in Dunbar now and threatening to come and see me. Maybe he thinks I live near there I dunno. Should I pretend to be out?


Don't you understand? he knows you are several days away, but he knows you will need several trips on the scooter to stock up your bar to the level from which you emptied his, and don't forget the bottle of gin which got lost/consumed in transit.

We shall be watching this space and the Other Forum, for reports of the 'Return Match' , which is long overdue.

And don't forget Ellie's food - ask Sandra for Ellie's favourite recipes.

Barry, remember 'What goes around, comes around'

For Michelle: 'Courage Ma Bravesse' - you could always fly here for some sanctuary for the required days.

Geoff:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## aldra

For goodness sake don't wind tuggy up Geoff

That I should feed his princess

I feed my mut on freshly cooked chicken, Brown whole grain Rice , and fresh veg

He has hardly any intestines, should have faded away by now

So how come he's 8 stone +???

I now feed my grandsons dog who lives here Mon -Fri the same expensive nourishing diet

Ellie has chicken and White rice

I wouldn't even dare feed her a bit of freshly cooked chicken

For fear of Tuggys wrath

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Tuggers is in Dunbar now and threatening to come and see me. Maybe he thinks I live near there I dunno. Should I pretend to be out?


I once got stuck there for three days, WI looked after us, I got my name in the paper etc, the whole area was closed off due to really bad snow, apparently I had managed to drive up the A1 which had been closed at Alnwick as it was impassable, I was only in a SWB tranny, they must have closed it just after I went onto it.


----------



## tugboat

aldra said:


> For goodness sake don't wind tuggy up Geoff
> 
> That I should feed his princess
> 
> I feed my mut on freshly cooked chicken, Brown whole grain Rice , and fresh veg
> 
> He has hardly any intestines, should have faded away by now
> 
> So how come he's 8 stone +???
> 
> I now feed my grandsons dog who lives here Mon -Fri the same expensive nourishing diet
> 
> Ellie has chicken and White rice
> 
> I wouldn't even dare feed her a bit of freshly cooked chicken
> 
> For fear of Tuggys wrath
> 
> Sandra


What's the matter with you, woman? You're always banging on about how I feed my dog.

She doesn't get fed chicken and white rice, she gets fed chicken cooked with vegetables in a lovely stock, fat removed, and that is mixed with white rice. You should remember that when you fed her Shadow's food she had the screaming squits. The diet she is on (which is mixed and never the same 2 days running) suits her very well. Her poo is delightful.

Shadow has half his guts missing so you feed him to suit that. Doesn't make you an expert on MY dog. Ellie gets fed totally differently to my last Westie as her dietary needs are different. I know my dog better than you do.

Please cease commenting on how I feed my dog. I'm tired of it. OK?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> What's the matter with you, woman? You're always banging on about how I feed my dog.
> 
> She doesn't get fed chicken and white rice, she gets fed chicken cooked with vegetables in a lovely stock, fat removed, and that is mixed with white rice. You should remember that when you fed her Shadow's food she had the screaming squits. The diet she is on (which is mixed and never the same 2 days running) suits her very well. Her poo is delightful.
> 
> Shadow has half his guts missing so you feed him to suit that. Doesn't make you an expert on MY dog. Ellie gets fed totally differently to my last Westie as her dietary needs are different. I know my dog better than you do.
> 
> Please cease commenting on how I feed my dog. I'm tired of it. OK?


I am fascinated that you can figure out what is good for your dogs, I must have been a very poor owner, I just bought a variety of tins & biscuits, but this was pre picking it up days so never had to get up close and personal with the output, but even then I would have been clueless.

I think the way you two treat your dogs is wonderful and far better than I see some children are treated, so please don't fall out, two different dogs & two different people, both doing their best and doing it well from where I sit


----------



## aldra

Not a problem tuggy

Didn't realise it was that serious 

Sadly it is 

So take care of little Ellie 

Not not an expert on her 

So we are no longer friends 

Fine 

By the way , Albert's scan was clear 

Not that you care, you didn't even phone

Well as I said 

I loved Ellie and would have taken her if anything happened to you and you had nothing set up

I'm no expert on anything

Don't really understand what's happened

But take care 

you and little Ellie

Goodbye and love

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Dont be daft Sandra. Just stop mentioning how Tuggers feeds his dog, you know it winds him up. He has been a proper loyal friend to you and Albert throughout all your troubles and you have met up and enjoyed each others company several times as have I. A nicer bloke you will never meet and I consider him one of my closest friends now. Lets not turn a fantastic thread into a spat between two members I have a lot of time for. 

We are all awaiting with baited breath the final instalment of Tugboat McTavishes great Scottish adventure. 

Really pleased about Albert.


----------



## aldra

Barry 

This is not a spat

He is and always will be a lovely person

I thought he was a close friend

But I was mistaken

Let the thread continue 

Sandra


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> Barry
> 
> This is not a spat
> 
> He is and always will be a lovely person
> 
> I thought he was a close friend
> 
> But I was mistaken
> 
> Let the thread continue
> 
> Sandra


His ears must have been burning as the little haggis and pie munching git has just phoned me. I told him about Albert's scan and he wanted me to pass on that he is absolutely delighted with your good news as am I.

You are not mistaken Sandra.


----------



## aldra

Doyouknow barry
I don't care a jot he passed it on 

I only care that he would have phoned to find out

That's close friendship 

And it's fine

As you all know

Love me love Albert , he's great 

Why he didn't phone us I haven't a clue

But actually I no longer care

But it's fine

You win some you lose some 

If Ellie is worth more

Great

I think she's fantastic

But never can she be worth more than a human friendship

And one day tuggy will find the right human, please God 

I wish him well 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It must be great to have so many friends you can throw one away.

Kiss and make up or don't, but please do it via PM as I have no interest in watching yet another squabble, nor I imagine does anyone else.


----------



## aldra

Fine Kev

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

:roll:


----------



## tugboat

Well! To say I'm dismayed at some of the comments above would be an understatement. Kind of fits with some of what happened on the trip but, apart from that, I shall draw on my gentlemanly reserves and say no more.

I arrived home last night, but feel disinclined to add any more to this thread, so will leave it at that.

Thank you to all who expressed enjoyment at the piccies and poor narrative.


----------



## barryd

Well that is a shame. I am sure I speak for everyone and would like to see the final account and the rest of the photos. Ive really enjoyed the thread and the accounts of your travels. Maybe a blog isnt such a daft idea after all. 

Lets ave em!


----------



## nicholsong

I am not going to let Barry speak for me; I shall do it myelf

"What he said"

I have spoken.

Geoff


----------



## jo662

tugboat said:


> Well! To say I'm dismayed at some of the comments above would be an understatement. Kind of fits with some of what happened on the trip but, apart from that, I shall draw on my gentlemanly reserves and say no more.
> 
> I arrived home last night, but feel disinclined to add any more to this thread, so will leave it at that.
> 
> Thank you to all who expressed enjoyment at the piccies and poor narrative.


Well I have thoroughly enjoyed your account of your travels and what you have seen and done.And the photos were breathtaking imo,so please carry on
with the rest of your travel report.:grin2:
As we still have to work its really good to see others
adventures as gives us ideas for the future!:grin2:


----------



## JanHank

I'm not going to beg you, plead with you, get down on my knees to you, your my pardner so I' m telling you to finish your job and complete the story you little toad.
Ain't that right folks.:serious:


----------



## jo662

JanHank said:


> I'm not going to beg you, plead with you, get down on my knees to you, your my pardner so I' m telling you to finish your job and complete the story you little toad.
> Ain't that right folks.:serious:


Exactly,who could ignore such a lovely pleader!>


----------



## barryd

Clearly being reasonable with him isnt working. Well either that or he has not figured out how to log in. 

I am afraid only dirty tactics may work so I am going to have to post the conclusion to his adventure myself instead which I will of course just make up. I will post some fabricated nonsense every day until he comes on and updates us.

Starting with his epic row up Lake Ullswater in his Kayak at the start of the adventure.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Clearly being reasonable with him isnt working. Well either that or he has not figured out how to log in.
> 
> I am afraid only dirty tactics may work so I am going to have to post the conclusion to his adventure myself instead which I will of course just make up. I will post some fabricated nonsense every day until he comes on and updates us.
> 
> Starting with his epic row up Lake Ullswater in his Kayak at the start of the adventure.


Pratt, I nearly choked on me bloody toast :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Come on Tugs me old son, get posting, maybe in a new thread eh?


----------



## tugboat

Just to let you folks know, I will do another post in due course. I've been proper busy since I got home. Weeds everywhere, van to empty, loads of laundry to do, you know how it is. My hallway looked a bombsite struck by lightning. I realise now why the van did a wheelie on Mull! Can't believe some of the stuff I'm taking out. So many glasses and so much cutlery and utensils. I'll be drinking my alcohol out of coffee mugs in future. Or maybe just straight out of the bottle! I have canned foodstuffs that I left home with, how daft is that. I will make sure I eat more, next trip. Seems like a plan.


----------



## jo662

tugboat said:


> Just to let you folks know, I will do another post in due course. I've been proper busy since I got home. Weeds everywhere, van to empty, loads of laundry to do, you know how it is. My hallway looked a bombsite struck by lightning. I realise now why the van did a wheelie on Mull! Can't believe some of the stuff I'm taking out. So many glasses and so much cutlery and utensils. I'll be drinking my alcohol out of coffee mugs in future. Or maybe just straight out of the bottle! I have canned foodstuffs that I left home with, how daft is that. I will make sure I eat more, next trip. Seems like a plan.


Hi Geoff
We always take to much `just in case` and always bring most back.And we
say we will take less as you can always buy anything you need within reason,
but still take to much the next trip!:surprise:

Looking forward to your next instalment mate!:smile2:


----------



## dghr272

tugboat said:


> Just to let you folks know, I will do another post in due course. I've been proper busy since I got home. Weeds everywhere, van to empty, loads of laundry to do, you know how it is. My hallway looked a bombsite struck by lightning. I realise now why the van did a wheelie on Mull! Can't believe some of the stuff I'm taking out. So many glasses and so much cutlery and utensils. I'll be drinking my alcohol out of coffee mugs in future. Or maybe just straight out of the bottle! I have canned foodstuffs that I left home with, how daft is that. I will make sure I eat more, next trip. Seems like a plan.


Tugs, you can buy food in Sporranland di ya ken, although you may have to exchange sterling for groats to pay for vittals.

Loved the pics and stories.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> Just to let you folks know, I will do another post in due course. I've been proper busy since I got home. Weeds everywhere, van to empty, loads of laundry to do, you know how it is. My hallway looked a bombsite struck by lightning. I realise now why the van did a wheelie on Mull! Can't believe some of the stuff I'm taking out. So many glasses and so much cutlery and utensils. I'll be drinking my alcohol out of coffee mugs in future. Or maybe just straight out of the bottle! I have canned foodstuffs that I left home with, how daft is that. I will make sure I eat more, next trip. Seems like a plan.


Ditto for us, we only had the van a short time, only one trip but it took ages to empty it, I have 14 boxes of crap, which will likely go back into the next one, a bit of radicalisation is going to be needed

We don't take glasses or booze though, life is our high


----------



## JanHank

OK pardner, that's a good reason for being absent.
Looking forward to your holiday conclusion. 
Jan


----------



## tugboat

G'mornin', everyone.

A lot of what is written below was actually prepped quite a few days ago, so I need to do some considerable editing. Hope I get it right! I arrived back in Devon on Thursday evening, having decided the weather wasn't conducive to hanging around up North.

This post will carry on from where I left off at Ballater. While there, the weather had prevented me going cycling on the old railway track, so when I left I wanted to find somewhere to access it and take a ride I'd promised myself.

First stop heading East, I saw a Forestry sign offering walks at Cambus O'May, so parked up and took Ellie for a pleasant walk through woods and round a couple of lochans. These are basically isolated ponds which were formed due to large chunks of ice breaking off glaciers. I suspect that may have been before I was born, but Kev will probably remember. Over to you, Kev!









We returned to the van and I was just about to flash up the trusty 2.8JTD when, across the road, I saw the heads and shoulders of a couple of cyclists pass above the tops of the bushes. Aha, thinks I, I suspect that may be the cycle path I'm looking for. I'm quick like that. They don't call me Birdbrain of Britain for nowt, you know!

Popped over on foot, and indeed the signage said it was The Deeside Way, route 195 of the NCN. I shifted the van to a shady spot in the woods, togged up in my lycra mankini, and proceeded to do a total of 16.4 miles. A new record for me. The actual cycling was no trouble but, bugger me (pardon my French), my lower half was crippled that evening and overnight. Also the return of hurty botty! I suspect I should confine myself to smaller mileages and I would if I could cycle more regularly, but given the paucity of flattish rides I tend to overdo things when I do find suitable terrain. Maybe I should return to my birthplace of Suffolk to live? Nah.

Incidentally, as I rode the 8 or so miles Eastwards, I could see there appeared to be plenty of places for vehicles to stop and access the path. Also the path passed an airfield which is home to the Deeside Gliding Club, and there is a large parking area so people can goof at the flying action. Being a weekday, it was quiet, only one glider in action, being towed up by an ag-plane. At a weekend, I imagine there'd be plenty of activity to watch. Being an ex-PPL I love all that stuff, so I rested my sore butt on a picnic seat for a few minutes to watch the glider drift around until it landed.

When I posted from Ballater I mentioned the floods back in December. While riding the cycle path, I passed a (Victorian?) pedestriasn bridge over the Dee that had clearly been badly damaged by debris washed down on the flood. Shows how high the river became in that awful event.









OK, after showering and putting the bike away I considered the onward plan. Having done the ride I saw no point in going further East. It made sense in my aim to meander Southwards to go West along the A93. I passed through Braemar and found a wildcamp spot in the Glen Clunie area. I pulled into a large layby where I was well off the road. Just as well, as some of the passing cars were teararsing along that stretch. The hillside behind was free of livestock and unfenced so Ellie could have a ramble.

There was lots of rubbish lying around (Grrrrr!) so next morning I did one of my litter picks and filled a big bag. Someone had dumped a load of slimline fluorescent tubes, some of which were broken, so it was a right old job to clear that lot up. I'd love to catch someone dumping stuff, just so I could give them a bloody good kicking. 'Scuse my French again, but I hate litter with a passion, and the people who drop it disgust me. It really is one of my pet hates, that people can be so selfish and so disrespect our countryside. If everyone behaved like that, we'd be knee-deep in the stuff. Sorry, folks, rant over.

Anyway, a pic of the location.









It was murky in the morning and lights required as we went over the high ground and past the skiing places with their snow-blowers and whatever sitting idle. I'd have thought they'd keep that stuff under cover and out of the weather during the down season, but hey-ho, the punters pay for the replacements I suppose. Passed quite a few good wilding spots in the Glen Clunie area, where one could be well off the road.

Stopped for a bit of grocery shopping in Perth, and got hopelessly lost thanks to the twatnav sending me to a supermarket via a dead end! After weeks of little traffic, the density has been a bit of a shock to my wee brain, but it was quite nice being on a Motorway and getting to use the cruise control for the first time in a couple of months. Actually used 5th gear as well, woohoo!

Back on the M'way heading South. Having looked at the map for somewhere to walk Ellie, I saw there appeared to be a beach at Burntisland on the Fife coast. I knew the name from the charts when I used to go the the Forth on tankers back in the 70s, so decided to give it a whirl. It was a pleasant stop, free parking on the front, the beach was quite steep so whenever Ellie put the ball down it rolled away and she had to chase it. Ah, self-exercising for dogs, excellent. Time for lunch. I had jam donuts as a treat, but don't tell anyone!
A couple of pics.








The view out across the Forth








I picked up a leaflet showing there are plenty of beaches on the Fife coast, so that's on the agenda for a future trip.
Then along the coast past Aberdour to the Forth Road Bridge. The new crossing is apparently delayed due to bad weather, but looks very impressive. Tried to take some shots out the window as I crossed. Apparently when the new bridge opens, the old one will stay open for trucks and cyclists.
Approaching the road bridge








Bet none of you know what that is!








And a naughty shot out the window of the new construction









Seeing some of these dreadful snaps makes me wonder what is the best way to get decent spontaneous photos when you're on your own and on the move. I could have had some amazing pictures to show you, had I had the facility to just quickly press a button and capture a moment. If any of you have advice about that, I'd be glad to hear it.

Once across the bridge, I turned East. I rang the Dunbar C&CC site to make a reservation for a couple of nights with an option to extend. I arrived mid afternoon Thursday in lovely sunshine, but the next day the drizzley murk came in and it has been wet ever since. That first afternoon I shampooed Ellie, I cycled into town next morning for a newspaper, about 6 miles round trip, and we've also walked as far as the limekilns at the far end of the beach. I was well pooped after that, though Ellie still had plenty of bounce. Whenever we get onto a beach she goes a bit bonkers and runs pellmell round in circles, she does make me larf. I think she quite likes beaches, and I can't get enough of the sea, so we're well suited I think.

We actually stayed 4 nights at Dunbar as it was an opportunity to get the dhobi done, have some walks and generally have a break from driving. The plan then was to head for Northumberland coast. There was a brief stop to fill up the Gaslow at Berwick, and I managed to change my Scottish paper moner for English notes.

My first ever wildcamp was by the beach just North of Bamburgh Castle. I'd heard those spots were no longer available, but wanted to check it out. The parking areas where once you might have parked a MH have indeed had wooden partitions installed, so only cars can park there, what a shame. And the carparks have height barriers. I did find one pull-in to park up to take Ellie on the beach, though. What a difference to my last visit. I remembered the lovely pale powdery sand between my toes last time, but on this occasion it was damp and dark and claggy. 
There's a castle in there somewhere









With the weather being so dreary, the scenery was suffering, and given our love of lovely places to look at I wasn't sure how the following days would pan out. I was mentally psyched for getting home by now, it was just a matter of route and time and how the weather would affect things. I really wanted to cycle the Tissington Trail again on the way South.

Anyway, to continue. We headed on down the coast road to Warkworth. There's a great beach there and given the damp conditions very few people about. I found a place to wildcamp in the extension of the carpark, where I was hidden behind bushes and trees in a picnic area. The signage said 'no overnight parking', but no-one about so decided to risk it. I wasn't disturbed. Next morning, moved back to the main carpark and down to the beach and dunes for another walk before hitting the road again.

Heading down towards the Tyne crossing, we stopped at Morrison's in Morpeth. Never been there before, and driving through the town it looks a very pleasant little town, not unlike where I live myself. Having shopped in the supermarket and prior to filling up at their petrol station, I had a bite of lunch and found a decent internet connection. I was actually intending to post this from there, but a jobsworth carpark attendant came along and said that you need a disc to display to park at the morrisons carparks in that part of the country. With hindsight I should have told him to effoff as I was passing through, but stupidly I chose to just shut down the pooter and move on.

I crossed the Tyne and shot past Gateshead as I didn't want to be accosted by gnomes flashing their buttocks at me. The brow got a bit sweaty until I felt I was in safer country. The Angel of the North is a grand sight but, coming from the North, the trees rather hide much of it and reduce it's visual impact. The roads being busy mean concentration is needed on the driving, so I wasn't really able to get the best of the fly-by.

We hit the motorway then, and started to make some serious progress towards home. I still intended to aim for the Peak District in case the weather improved and I could get the bike out. We stopped at the Boroughbridge C&CC site for a night.

Some of you may remember that way back I mentioned I'd like to see if my gaslocker would accept an 11kg Gaslow cylinder to replace my 6kg one. Gaslow are located in Loughborough, so decided to call in there on my way towards Tissington. The people there were very helpful. I went to the address on their website which is actually their warehouse, their office being elsewhere. There were only a couple of guys there and they were busy filling mail orders, but took time to help an inpromptu caller. An 11kg will indeed hopefully fit with a bit of modification of the gas locker tray, so purchased one and stuffed it in the rear locker to bring home. Poor old van, sorry Tovvy.

Looking for somewhere to walk Ellie, I found a place called Beacon Hill Country Park on the twatnav. Got there to find it has barriers in and out and a pay & display system. Oh well, I'm here now. 2 quid for an hour! 3 quid for 1-2 hours. Looked at the map of the various walks and chose the one that would get us back withing the hour. Haha, in your dreams, Tuggers. We got totally lost in the woods! There were no signs or indicators on the paths, there were trees down and muddy patches to negotiate and the whole place was a right mess. We got back to the van after well over the hour, knackered and filthy. Had to put Ellie in the shower and then have a cuppa to recover. Borrocks!

Went on from there to the Ashbourne C&CC site for a night. The rain kept on coming, so the Tissington Trail went off the agenda, and it was back on the road towards Devon the next morning. Looking at the mileage, I had thought to do the trip home in 2 stages, but the rain and spray and standing water on the main roads was so bad and I was so tensed up with the traffic density and people driving too fast, that I decided to do the journey in one hit, just to get it over and done with. There were floods in places on main arteries. Honestly, this country just cannot seem to cope with a bit of rain or a little snow.

The weather improved on the way through Somerset and also became distinctly warmer. We took a break at Exeter and went for a walk in shirtsleeves (me, not Ellie) for the first time in weeks. Arrived home to find weeds thriving everywhere, the grass about 3 feet tall and a pile of mail to climb over.

Finally.......... a piccie of Worzel Gummidge chillin' out for you dog-lovers.









I hope you've enjoyed the photos of where we've been. I've missed a lot of ptential great places. Next time I'll leave the scoot at home, I can get wherever I need to go in the van or on the bike. I'll also review my inventory to reduce overall weight and my options will improve for those wild places that Scotland has an abundance of.

It only remains for me to thank Scotland for an amazing trip. You can keep your bloomin' midges, though!

P.S. You may remember, I had a bit of a prang at Crinan Harbour where a nasty Scottish rock leapt out and hit the scootrack. I did partially unbend it, but this is what it looks like now.









I'll try straightening it in the vice, but not sure it can be saved. If I need to get a new section, I will regret not calling at Armitages when I was passing the other day. Doh!!!

P.P.S. Thanks to those of you who posted or PM'd me to support my continued posting.


----------



## JanHank

A lovely read, thanks tugs, Now get the garden and house in order and you can swan orf agen.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'll read that later once I'm back on the full site Geoff, pics are thumbs nails for me here, and I'd like to have the benefit of the full monty.

Adhoc pictures, good question, maybe a Gopro (or cheapo copy) on your loaf, and take the stills off later, like you can from your dash cam.

Otherwise I don't know hope some one has a idea of the best legal way


----------



## jo662

Great read Geoff,thanks!:grin2:

We did the same to our scooter rack at Mailleraye sur seine last
October when we got stuck on the grass and reversed into a wall!:frown2:
Not quite as bad as you have and it did straighten out!:grin2:


----------



## barryd

Thanks Tuggers for finishing the story. We have not had a proper motorhoming thread about an adventure for some time on here so its a refreshing change. Glad to see you have come back with some van battle scars.  My Scooter rack is also looking a bit battle hardened having punted most of Europe out of the way over the years. They are great for battering Aire de Camping car signs, lamp posts, size large wheelie bins, fences, Tourist information boards and of course cyclists. 

Maybe you could train Ellie to take the photos from the cab. Or you could velcro the camera to your head which should work as its quite shiny. Then just attach one of those remote control clickers to take the photo onto the steering wheel. You just point your head at what you want to shoot and press the tit so to speak.

Hopefully I will be heading up that way myself shortly and will start another thread myself.


----------



## tugboat

You should get one of those camera drones to take with you on your next trip Bazza. Michelle can fly it and take footage of you making a prat of yourself. You could go viral with stuff like that.


----------



## barryd

tugboat said:


> You should get one of those camera drones to take with you on your next trip Bazza. Michelle can fly it and take footage of you making a prat of yourself. You could go viral with stuff like that.


Good idea, I think Kev has one for sale unless he took it back to the shop.

Be assured of plenty of footage. Probably on the national news.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Missing me like button here   

Tit


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Took it back the other day, told em the camera was crap, they just put it straight back on sale, didn't even open the box :roll:


----------



## emmbeedee

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Took it back the other day, told em the camera was crap, they just put it straight back on sale, didn't even open the box :roll:


Did that one come from Aldi Kev?


----------



## Kaytutt

Lovely reading about your trip Tuggers, I wish I could write like that! I have started to keep a diary of our travels using an iPhone app but really struggle with the narrative bit, it's a good job I can add photo's and local weather/maps etc otherwise it would be a very boring read


----------



## jiwawa

Kaytutt said:


> ...I have started to keep a diary of our travels using an iPhone app


Gosh, I would find typing so much using a wee keypad very tiring, but obviously it works.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

emmbeedee said:


> Did that one come from Aldi Kev?


Yes, flies really good for something so big and so cheap.


----------



## Kaytutt

jiwawa said:


> Gosh, I would find typing so much using a wee keypad very tiring, but obviously it works.


Well I do most of it on my iPad Pro which has a keyboard attachment, it syncs with my iCloud account so then I just use the phone to grab photo's etc


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> First stop heading East, I saw a Forestry sign offering walks at Cambus O'May, so parked up and took Ellie for a pleasant walk through woods and round a couple of lochans. These are basically isolated ponds which were formed due to large chunks of ice breaking off glaciers. I suspect that may have been before I was born, but Kev will probably remember. Over to you, Kev!


Arsey arse face Tuggs, I bet you're the same age as me anyway you old tart.

Anyway, read the post Via IE, another very well written piece from our roving reporter, very much reminded me of our departed Frank (Sally Traffic) you should search for that Tuggs, he did a bus tour of the UK using a his bus pass.

I reckon you could recount some of your Tugging & MoHoing exploits and do a fair Kindle book, I'd buy it, the one Terry did was excellent (what's his MHF name???) and it got me back into reading, I find it tires me out but I'm enjoying reading again, mainly thanks to Eurojohns generosity in sending me the Kindle, I'd never have bought one otherwise, too bloody tight.

So get crackin lad.

PS I do envy your relationship with Ellie, but sadly not for me, never again.


----------



## nicholsong

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Anyway, read the post Via IE, another very well written piece from our roving reporter, very much reminded me of our *departed Frank (Sally Traffic) *you should search for that Tuggs, he did a bus tour of the UK using a his bus pass.
> 
> Kev
> 
> Do you just mean Frank's departure from MHF or has he died - if so I missed the news. Either way he is a great loss to us on MHF.
> 
> Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think he might be on fun, not sure TBH.

Deffo missed so too DaveP Mavis seems to have gone again too, Even Zeb hardly posts anymore, so many of the people who made it worthwhile me joining have gone, seems they didn't have what it takes to stay and make it work.


----------



## GMJ

Kev_n_Liz said:


> ... so many of the people who made it worthwhile me joining have gone, seems they didn't have what it takes to stay and make it work.


Some of us do though Kev...

I have to say I do find you one of the most helpful people on here Kev: you always seem to have a potential solution to most problems people post. On that basis please don't leave









Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well that's very nice of you to say, but I'm not going anywhere Graham, you poor buggers are stuck with me for at least another year 


As for helping, I've had loads of help on many things, I see it as my job to give back as much as I can, none of us know it all, so we all learn from others, anyway I seem to get it wrong as often as I get it right unfortunately


----------



## GMJ

What I like about the site is when there is a question posed, one gets a variety of answers to choose from/try out. Mostly these will have the solution or enable me to further my research/thoughts.










Graham :smile2:


----------



## tugboat

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Arsey arse face Tuggs, I bet you're the same age as me anyway you old tart.
> 
> Anyway, read the post Via IE, another very well written piece from our roving reporter, very much reminded me of our departed Frank (Sally Traffic) you should search for that Tuggs, he did a bus tour of the UK using a his bus pass.
> 
> I reckon you could recount some of your Tugging & MoHoing exploits and do a fair Kindle book, I'd buy it, the one Terry did was excellent (what's his MHF name???) and *it got me back into reading, I find it tires me out but I'm enjoying reading again*, mainly thanks to Eurojohns generosity in sending me the Kindle, I'd never have bought one otherwise, too bloody tight.
> 
> So get crackin lad.
> 
> PS I do envy your relationship with Ellie, but sadly not for me, never again.


Yeah. Those eyeballs going to and fro. Real knackering, that is. Does Liz have to turn the pages for you, you poor old thing?>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Your such a wag, oh no that's Ellie


----------

